#ubuntustudio 2010-01-18
<nintendude794> howdy
<nintendude794> is this the ubuntustudio support room?
<nintendude794> I'm kinda an IRC noob, so forgive me
<funkyHat> Impatient!
<wer> I am having midi issues with qtractor.  It is not playing will with my motif rack and keyboard.   Anyone else here used external equipment with qtractor?  I could really use some help.
<meowbuntu> hi my panel will no longer show apps in use
<meowbuntu> hello anyone here atm
<marsilainen> meowbuntu: you mean you don't get buttons for each app?
<marsilainen> meowbuntu: the task bar functionality?
<marsilainen> meowbuntu: if you right click on a blank part of the panel, then select "Add to Panel..." and then from the list select "Window List" that should give you back that functionality
<meowbuntu> marsilainen, thanks got it
<marsilainen> np
<jose2> buenas
<jose2> necesito consejo sobre tarjeta de sonido soportada para ubuntu ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<herbie> hi all, i'm not able to install the dvd image on intel machine: error is: kernel requires x86-64cpu, but only detected an i686cpu
<herbie> is there a boot option for an other kernel?
<marsilainen> herbie: it looks like you've downloaded the 64bit dvd but you're using it on a 32bit machine?
<herbie> so i have to download an other image?
<marsilainen> herbie: yes, I'm afraid so
<marsilainen> herbie: you need the 'i386' file
<herbie> ok i try it
<herbie> thanks for helping
<marsilainen> herbie: eg. this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/9.10/release/ubuntustudio-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<marsilainen> np
 * herbie away for downloading a new image
<uNet1> i've used this unetbootin-windows-377.exe to install ubuntustudio-9.10-alternate-i386.iso on a second hard drive in my pc, but when i restart it won't boot. any suggestions?
<plavcik> uNet1: you can't boot att all ? what i on first disk
<holstein> uNet1 = uNetGone
<mezquitale> funkyHat, you use ubuntustudio???
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-19
<funkyHat> Anyone know how I'd go about configuring /etc/grub.d/ so that -rt kernels are chosen as the default if present?
<holstein> hey funkh
<holstein> funkyHat: *
<funkyHat> Hi ⡈)
<holstein> you got grub2 right?
<funkyHat> Yeah
<holstein> by the way, i never heard from anybody using lash yet :/
<holstein> ubottu: grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> do you see grub funkyHat?
<holstein> or is it hidden?
<funkyHat> I've already changed the settings so I can see it
<holstein> OK
<funkyHat> Well, I've put it on a hidden 3 second timeout
<funkyHat> So I can press esc. and it'll appear
<holstein> its all about that /etc/default/grub fil
<holstein> e
<funkyHat> The problem with setting GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub is every time a new kernel is installed that will change
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i usually just deal
<holstein> and either reset the default
<holstein> or get rid of an older kernel
<holstein> i like to keep them around though just in case
<holstein> makes me feel safer
<funkyHat> Mm, I'm looking at /etc/grub.d/ to see if those scripts can be modified to give -rt kernels a higher priority
<holstein> in grub2 AFAIK
<holstein> you shouldnt mess with /etc/grub.d
<holstein> you just set the default on in /etc/default/grub
<funkyHat> No, that's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<funkyHat> Messing with /etc/grub.d is fine as long as you know what you're doing
<holstein> well, ive only done it that way
<funkyHat> Which I don't ;D
<holstein> yeah, i was going to say, because im still learning too :)
<holstein> funkyHat: how about getting rid of the generic kernel?
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-generic or something like that
<funkyHat> holstein: I'd thought of that, but rather not
<holstein> yeah, its good to keep a non RT around
<funkyHat> I'd like to have it there as a fallback if there are issues with the -rt kernel I haven't disovered yet
<funkyHat> holstein: I've thought of a solution. It means the -rt kernels will be listed twice in the menu
<funkyHat> Actually I guess I could make it so that they aren't
<funkyHat> holstein: cd /etc/grub.d/ && sudo cp 10_linux 09_linux-rt && sudo sed -i 's:vmlinu[xz]-\*:vmlinu[xz]-*rt:' 09_linux-rt && sudo update-grub
<holstein> skillz funkyHat :)
<funkyHat> hehe
<funkyHat> http://funkyhat.org/2010/01/19/putting-rt-kernels-first-in-grub2/
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-20
<semitones> hello!
<semitones> can I find hardware requirements for ubuntu studio anywhere?
<semitones> the laptop I'd like to install it on runs xubuntu nicely, but can't handle gnome very well, so I was wondering if ubuntu studio would work
<Blank__> probably not
<Blank__> ubuntu studio uses gnome
<semitones> hmm, is it more or less demanding than standard ubuntu? For instance, how do the latency adjustments affect performance?
<Blank__> not sure
<Blank__> i'd say you wouldnt want to use it on anything less than a 1GHz
<semitones> hmm ok, I think I have a faster processor than that. The problems being I only have 512 mb ram, and 128 of that is reserved for onboard graphics (though I can change this to 64 bit in the bios). Is there a wiki page with system requirements?
<Blank__> not that i know of
<Fezzler> pulseaudio and jack - ugh - no like each other
<_guitarman_> with ubuntustudio 910, do you have to do any config in terms of limits.conf etc like in the past , or does an install take care of adding to the audio group et etc.
<_guitarman_> we have a user who has a delta 44 who gets xruns with realtime checked but no xruns when its not checked
<Fezzler> hi
<Fezzler> can you help me sort the jack and pulseaudio complexity?
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359342/
<mothersofinventi> karmic.
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359342/
<amstan> _guitarman_: going over to the ubuntu side then?
<_guitarman_> hehe i was helping cameron
<amstan> oh, ok
<_guitarman_> i actually do run ubuntu based distro on my eee
<_guitarman_> we got him going
<_guitarman_> he's rockin at 2.5 ms or so
<_guitarman_> :)
<amstan> come on! i'm only getting 20
<amstan> well.. without rt though, that must count for something
<_guitarman_> amstan: no rt? why
<_guitarman_> rt ftw
<amstan> i didn't want to bother with a new kernel
<amstan> i have a quad core, i thought it wouldn't matter anymore
<amstan> and it doesn't
<_guitarman_> coo
<_guitarman_> you and your quad core.
<_guitarman_> heheh
<_guitarman_> and your gigabyte internet!
<amstan> oh yeah.. that
<amstan> lol
<_guitarman_> heheh
<_guitarman_> you got like the sports car of music computing
<amstan> i also have sneakernet access to the ubuntu repository
<_guitarman_> thats cool though - i'm glad for you
<_guitarman_> sneakernet is awesome
<amstan> ya
<amstan> lol
<semitones> does the realtime kernel introduce instability?
 * _guitarman_ shakes majic 8 ball.
<_guitarman_> magic even
<_guitarman_> dunno - rt patches seem to run fine for me
<semitones> alright that's good
<semitones> I also hope I can use it with the xubuntu package
<semitones> how does the rt kernel affect the rest of the system though? Does it act like a normal desktop?
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359342/
<mothersofinventi> karmic.
<mothersofinventi> anyone?
<holstein> hey mothersofinventi
<holstein> i have no idea what to do with that pastebin
<holstein> whats going wrong?
<funkyHat> Has anyone managed to use either fst or dssi-vst on a 64bit linux?
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-21
<stochastic> Submit your artwork to the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<crlsgms> anyone here?
<crlsgms> well, ill just ask. I have a 64studio and a windows xp on my machine, both om separated disks
<crlsgms> im trying to install ubuntustudio over the 64studio disk, but whem i run the installer it only recognizes my other hd
<crlsgms> both are ok on bios, i can boot on both via grub
<crlsgms> tryed on boot to set al_generic_ide but nothing changed
<crlsgms> im using ubuntustudio 9.10, just downloaded the iso
<louiethecuban> hey everyone
<louiethecuban> whos here?
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-22
<wedderburn> louiethecuban: a few people are here :P
 * funkyHat wiggles
<Thy_> hello everybody
 * Thy_ has to find a commonless nickname....
<jozefk> can i find a acidrip or dvdrip already included in live version of ubuntu studio?
<marsilainen> oh, jozefk left before I could tell him that there isn't a live version of ubuntu studio :)
<jussi01> trem
<jussi01> hrr
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-23
<jacob__> hi i am trying to get opinons of ubuntu studio before i DL it
<holstein> hey jacob__
<jacob__> holstein: hi
<holstein> im in a bit of a hurry
<holstein> but Usutio is awesome
<holstein> i would suggest getting vanilla ubuntu and converting it to studio
<jacob__> holstein: good for web design and image editing?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im an audio guy
<holstein> i cant imagine there being a more supported option though
<jacob__> ty will check it out
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> yeah, you definetly dont needd the ubuntu studio install
<holstein> most of it is audio stuff
<holstein> look at ...
<holstein> ubottu: vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<jacob__> ty much....i do a little aduio editing so i'm sure this will be helpful
<Guest61251> hi does anyone know if there is a way to add a bit of reverb to my mic when it is live
<frederick85> hi is there a way to add a bit of reverb to my mic when playing live over skype or something
<frederick85> hi is anyone around
<wedderburn> ya?
<frederick85> would you have any idea how i can add effects to my microphone for live things like skype
<wedderburn> no clue( i just do the artwork) sorry :\
<wedderburn> but stay in channel normally someone who knows things pops in :)
<frederick85> hehe
<frederick85> ok
<wedderburn> frederick85: you wouldn't know how to add images to a wiki would you?
<wedderburn> ah nevermind found it
<holstein> hey frederick85
<holstein> you still there?
<holstein> well frederick85
<holstein> i was going to suggest something like rakarrack
<holstein> of jack rack
<holstein> something that lets you put live effects on your mic
<holstein> you would need to...
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> compile skype with jack support
<holstein> hmm
<frederick85> holstein: sorry are you still here?
<holstein> for a minute frederick85 :)
<frederick85> ok i didn't get what you were suggesting
<frederick85> so i'll leave it
<holstein> hmmm
<stanman246> hey in here. I'd like to install ubuntu, but came across ubuntu studio. I want to do video editing on the box. Is ubuntu studio an overkill for me?
<stanman246> or is it an ubuntu install with extra software pre-installed?
<ueu001> Hello
<wedderburn> hey
<ueu001> I have  a question. I have  a laptop and I want to buy a small midi controller (25 keys). does anyone have any experience with that?Should I also get an audio interface with that (the internal sound card is not so good) . I'm thinking of getting the behringer uma25s, which has an audio interface built-in
<Kentrel> Has anyone managed to get muse to play for them? I've tried a bunch of different Ubuntu distros and never got it working
<holstein> hey Kentrel
<holstein> you might want to ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> some guys were talking about muse the other day
<holstein> i know one of the runs ubuntu
<Kentrel> ok, thanks. I'm a sibelius user, and would love to get it work
<holstein> i dont remember hearing any complaints
<holstein> so i think its safe to assume its do-able
<holstein> one of the guys...
<holstein> i think it was [lsd] and anankor
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> anyways, one of them preffered it strongly to rosegarden
<holstein> and used it often
<Kentrel> ok, i'll check it out thanks
<garth> Is there a way to get audio from FireFox (say, youtube vids) to play out through JACK? My speaker are connected to my Audiophile 24/96 and they seem only to play audio from JACK-ready apps
<garth> or should i connect a separate set of speakers to my on-board Creative sound card too?
<meowbuntu> ok if i have a new install of ubuntu can i install kubuntu desktop with it(not just kde), and also ubuntu studio desktop,
<meowbuntu> hi anyone here atm
<meowbuntu> never hardly is
<meowbuntu> needing help atm p[lease
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowbuntu> come on someone
<meowbuntu> disapointing
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-24
<ethana2> How many gnome-globalmenu users here?
<detrate> hello
<detrate> Where can I find the people responsible for the art and interaction design with ubuntu studio?
<holstein> morning detrate
<holstein> i would suggest posing that question to the mailing list
<detrate> I found the development channel and received some advice, thank you for your input though holstein
<holstein> detrate: development channel?
<detrate> #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> no shit
<detrate> indeed :)
<holstein> maybe i'll refer to that one as the 'active channel' :)
<holstein> we'll see
<detrate> :-P
<nr83895564> hi
<nr83895564> i have a question concerning the package ubuntustudio-default-settings
<nr83895564> i've read that this package edits the /etc/security/limits.conf appropriately. is it doing anything else which would be relevant in my case (i don't need the artwork, desktop theme, etc...)
<nr83895564> does anybody know?
<nr83895564> (i just have a standard ubuntu installation and would like to do audio stuff)
<revchila> hi
<jussi01> nr83895564: you doing audio work? or?
<nr83895564> yes
<nr83895564> just audio
<jussi01> then youll probably want the audio packages as well as the rt kernel
<nr83895564> yes, i'm currently installing those.
<nr83895564> but do i need to install ubuntustudio-default-settings or is it sufficient to edit limits.conf manually?
<funkyHat> Anyone know if the karmic -rt kernel has PAE?
<marsilainen> funkyHat: not sure; if you are running it then I think it should tell you in /proc/cpuinfo
<marsilainen> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<funkyHat> I'm running 64 bit ⡈)
<funkyHat> I found a bug confirming that it is not a PAE kernel though
<marsilainen> ok
<funkyHat> (I'm helping someone in #ubuntu)
<marsilainen> the -rt kernel doesn't support SMP either :/
<funkyHat> wat
<marsilainen> fact
<marsilainen> it only uses one cpu/core
<funkyHat> This is on 32bit, right?
<marsilainen> on anything...
<marsilainen> AFAIK
<funkyHat> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt/+bug/290498/comments/54
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290498 in linux-rt "linux-rt restricted to one CPU" [High,Fix released]
<marsilainen> ahhhh ok
<marsilainen> I take it back then!
<funkyHat> Also looks pretty fixed here, Phenom II X4, I can see activity on all 4 cores in my conky thingy
<funkyHat> hehe
<marsilainen> nice
<marsilainen> I understood that it was still the case, so I hadn't switched to the rt kernel
<marsilainen> but I shall do now that I know that :)
<funkyHat> This guy I was helping in #ubuntu was complaining that "pulsaudio is making all of my applications crash"
<funkyHat> -_-
<funkyHat> *pulseaudio
<funkyHat> He was just trying to start jack in realtime mode with no -rt
<marsilainen> heh ok
<marsilainen> pulseaudio and jack don't go well together
<funkyHat> And amsynth is apparently completely broken
<marsilainen> note that in karmic when you run qjackctl it suspends pulseaudio
<funkyHat> I've not had any problems in karmic, when jack starts pulseaudio just gets muted
<funkyHat> Yeah
<marsilainen> bit of a hack though
<marsilainen> you're using qjackctl?
<funkyHat> Yeah
<marsilainen> qjackctl is now a script, which suspends pulseaudio and then calls qjackctl.bin
<funkyHat> I recall reading somewhere that the plan is to have pulseaudio switch to using jack as an output when jack starts
<funkyHat> haha, yuck
<marsilainen> ;)
<marsilainen> so anyone who starts jack in some other way may need to suspend pulseaudio themselves
<tucemiux> tu
<tucemiux> i am attempting to grant a user access to a partition using sshfs using public key, the user can log in to the server using ssh fine but the user gets this error when attempting to mount the drive using sshfs: read: Connection reset by peer
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-17
<holstein> hey WaltherFI
<holstein> i would try to isolate
<holstein> and make sure its not a hardware issue
 * holstein will be in later ... about 3 hours or so...
<WaltherFI> holstein: you hilighted?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> WaltherFI: your intermittent wifi issues
<holstein> i would trh and isolate the problem
<holstein> make sure its not hardware
<holstein> then, you can look in lspci
<WaltherFI> not wifi, cable
<holstein> see what device you have
<holstein> well, either way
<holstein> and go from there
<WaltherFI> and it's not hardware, and the problems started wheni went for ubuntustudio
<WaltherFI> i guess it is the different networking manager, whatever it is
<holstein> i dont know what 'went for' means
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> if you want the normal network manager
<WaltherFI> i tried installing network-manager but no success
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> you can get the .deb from the install CD
<WaltherFI> it doesn't run as it should
<holstein> DVD*
<holstein> right
<holstein> you can also
<WaltherFI> i installed from repositories
<holstein> just use ubuntu
<WaltherFI> i'm not a complete noob ;)
<holstein> and add what packages you wnat to it
<WaltherFI> also, i'm not a studio hater
<holstein> want*
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i would look for nm-applet
<holstein> and its dependacies
<holstein> that should get you all the stuff you are familiar with
<holstein> and hopefully fix the issue
<WaltherFI> nm-applet is not a separate installable ppackage, it comes with the network-manager package
<WaltherFI> also, installed that and now there are two managers, i think, as my internet works as bad as before, but not completely broken, and nm-applet shows no connections
<holstein> WaltherFI: maybe you should go for the mailing list
<holstein> ive never had that much trouble
<holstein> is this 10.10?
<WaltherFI> yes
<holstein> this really hasnt come up in here in 10.10 yet
<holstein> and i dont have that test case running
<holstein> im running 10.04
<holstein> and a test install of 10.10 and 11.04
<holstein> non-studio installs
<WaltherFI> i've had no trouble on non-studio
<holstein> maybe you can just install what you need in non-studio
<WaltherFI> except tha wifi issue on my laptop, but it's realtek's fault
<WaltherFI> probably going to
<holstein> WaltherFI: im getting ready to head out for the day
<holstein> let me know if i can help at all with that issue
<WaltherFI> oh, thanks and see you
<holstein> i was just saying in another channel how im on the smallest nicotine patch this week ;)
<holstein> i dont mean to be rude
<WaltherFI> oh, congratulations
<WaltherFI> hope you get off it soon
<WaltherFI> especially the withdrawals :D
<holstein> im going to make it this time
<holstein> its attempt 2
<holstein> its been since the end of november
<holstein> so hopefully its about over :)
<WaltherFI> hopefully yes
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-18
<jta> hey :holstein, are you here buddy?
<holstein> jta: hey ?
<holstein> ;)
<jta> u got your ears on?
<holstein> whats up?
<jta> happy new year first off : 9
<jta> : )
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> same to you
<jta> ty : )
<jta> I have a brand new mini keyboard so please excuse the typos
<holstein> no worries
<jta> hey, i am on my original install of ustudo 9.4 i think it was....
<jta> i have not booted into this in about 9 months...
<jta> there are a lot of updates available...
<holstein> 9.04
<jta> that's it : )
<holstein> i thought the repos were down for that
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> maybe they are leaving them up for a bit
<holstein> its about 4 months past end of life i guess
<jta> yup....any word from the wise on if I should update this version or in your opinion should I just wait until I upgrade the whole OS to 10.x?
<jta> thanks always for your help...
<jta> ahhhhhhhhh
<jta> okies...that answers my question...
<holstein> jta: you can upgrade if you want
<holstein> to 9.10
<holstein> then 10.04
<holstein> it'll take a while
<holstein> i would stay at 10.04 for a while though
<holstein> ubuntustudio-wise
<jta> standard proceedure...
<jta> cool..
<holstein> IF you're into the RT kernel and all that
<jta> 9.10 then to 10.04...
<jta> *hands holstein a freshly baked gluten free brownie*
<jta> yes...I definitely want the RT kernel
<jta> how's things been in the chat room here?
<jta> I have not been in much lately
<holstein> slooooow
<jta> hmmmm
<holstein> we got some cool stuff happening though
<jta> i moved this summer and just right now unpacked my linux box
<holstein> 11.04 is really shaping up
<jta> nice...
<holstein> 10.10 aint bad either
<holstein> we just lost the RT kernel from the repo
<holstein> and theres not really a PPA for it
<holstein> BUT the natty kernels can be used
<holstein> natty = 11.04
<holstein> other than that, things are good
<jta> kewel..
<holstein> i just got http://rhythminmind.net/1313/?cat=182
<holstein> working
<holstein> really cool stuff
<jta> i am not familiar with impulse...it's a type of natural reverb generator?
<holstein> lemme get a blog post..
<jta> i have a digital effects board with a roland reverb unit...excellent reverb...the chorus is outstanding on the unit..
<jta> I have been performing more lately ...  sadly to say only karaoke ; ) but performing none the less...
<jta> cool...thanks for the info...
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/2010/11/sketchbook-ghetto-convolution-reverb/
<holstein> that a friend that made his own impulse
<holstein> [lsd] over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> all kinds of cool stuff there
<jta> way cool..
<jta> yup...i have chatted with lsd in the past...
<jta> saweet...kinda like HDRI for lighting in images....nice....
<holstein> interesting stuff
<holstein> sounds great
<jta> yes it sounds interesting..
<jta> i was actually thinking about a fun weekend project experimenting with reverb...
<jta> the idea was to take my field recording equipment....
<holstein> hey, this might overlap then
<jta> and record the same song over and over again in different landmark settings....
<jta> like the elevator of one important building...
<jta> the stair well of another...
<holstein> hehe
<jta> the atrium of another....
<holstein> i recored in a post-office once
<holstein> recorded*
<jta> saweet....
<holstein> ;)
<jta> i used to play in a stairwell years ago and never knew all kinds of other people could hear me...
<jta> i ran into an old friend that said..."yes we used to love hearing you play in the stairwell.."
<holstein> hehe
<jta> i'm like WTF? you could hear me? lol....
<jta> the reverb was awesome....
<holstein> we used to fight for the stairwells in the music building
<holstein> there were 2
<jta> interesting....
<jta> there is a shower at the college that has an enclose stall for people in wheel chairs....
<jta> it's got some great reverb...it's where i thought up the idea...although i don't think they would take kindly to me taking my guitar and singing in there...lol..
<jta> :holstein
<jta> so I am reading the links....is this FOSS? or a hardward unit?
<jta> Hmmm...the one post said he recorded using his android phone...
<holstein> jta: [lsd] was just trying to make one
<holstein> the others are availalbe
<holstein> not sure the license
<holstein> i think its FOSS
<jta> hmmmmmmmmmm
<jta> thanks again for the info...
<holstein> jta: anytime
<holstein> good to see you again :)
<jta> thanks...now that I got my linux box unpacked I will be on more : )
<holstein> cool
<jta> Ok...I am swapping out my HDD....gotta troubleshoot a different install...
<jta> see you around and thanks always for your help : )
<jta> good to see you too, always
<JTA> I'm back, lol...
<JTA> hmmm...had a hdd master/slave error
<JTA> Hmmmmmmmm
<Web-Kanotix638> good morning
<Web-Kanotix638> hello :scottl  are you a ubuntu studio developer?
<Web-Kanotix638> bbl have to reboot
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-20
<paultag> whoh, r00t4rd3d was here as well?
<paultag> thanks, tsimpson :)
<jmej_> hmm.. so ardour doesn't see my lv2 plugins ... is this a known issue? path problem... or compiled w/out the correct flags?
<jmej_> or is there simply no lv2 stuff in ubuntu studio?
<jmej_> i was under the impression there was because i have lv2core installed according to apt-get...
<jmej_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/TaskLV2Inclusion
<jmej_> that doesn't look good :/
<jmej_> though i don't totally understand it...
<jmej_> hmm.. well i found the lv2 plugins on my system.. but ardour doesn't see em :(
<jmej_> exporting a path variable
<jmej_> still no love
<jmej_> anyone have lv2 working in ardour?
<ailo> ardour 3?
<jmej_> no... are you running ardour 3?
<jmej_> 2.8.2 here
<jmej_> i'm happy to remove it and install w/ different flags if it's as simple as that
<jmej_> though if ardour 3 is running well for you over there i supposed i could do that as well
<jmej_> i figured since it wasn't even alpha it wouldn't be too stable
<jmej_> but i've never worked with any of pauls bleeding edge releases - so i may be assuming wrong?
<ailo> But, you built it yourself?
<jmej_> no
<jmej_> installed via ubuntu studio
<jmej_> i'm a little unclear about the distinction between ubuntu studio packages... and normal ubuntu packages
<jmej_> but eitherway i didn't build it from source
<ailo> No difference. Ubuntustudio has some meta-packages that depend on audio packages in the Ubuntu repo
<jmej_> so i should be able to get a version of ardour running w/ lv2 support
<jmej_> possibly even from a repository? (rather than building from source)
<jmej_> or maybe my version can be massaged into working w/ lv2?
<ailo> How do you know your lv2 plugs aren't showing?
<ailo> What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<jmej_> they're not in the plugin manager
<jmej_> ubuntu 9.10
<ailo> So, if you go into plugin-manager, choose to sort by type, lv2 doesn't show up?
<jmej_> correct
<jmej_> but i have calf.lv2 and lv2core.lv2 in /usr/lib/lv2
<ailo> I don't have this problem on Ubuntu Natty. Don't have a Karmic system to try right now.
<jmej_> so this is unlikely to be an ubuntustudio specific problem?
<ailo> No, but Karmic specific
<jmej_> ah
<ailo> Since ardour is in Ubuntu's repo
<jmej_> oh ok.. so it would only be packages that don't show up in the normal ubuntu repo that would be different
<ailo> Yeah
<jmej_> i wonder if it is just a matter of adding some flags when installing via apt-get
<ailo> Or, actually Ubuntustudio meta-packages are also in the repo
<ailo> The meta-packages depends on a collection of packages
<jmej_> ah
<ailo> But the audio packages themselves aren't Ubuntustudio specific
<jmej_> ok
<ailo> Anyway, you might have better luck trying a PPA, if there is one that has ardour for Karmic
<jmej_> PPA?
<jmej_> what's a ppa?
<ailo> It's an unofficial Ubuntu repo that can be added. Some are personal, some belong to a music distro
<ailo> In launchpad
<jmej_> oh i see
<ailo> I'm going to check Puredyne's PPA. They have a version for Karmic.
<ailo> But they didn't include ardour :(
<ailo> Still, I don't know what the problem is. Could be you can fix it.
<jmej_> ah that's too bad
<jmej_> it's not something silly like needing to do apt-get install ardour +lv2
<jmej_> is it?
<ailo> I've never heard of that
<jmej_> ok
<jmej_> i know with macports there are all sorts of optional package flags
<ailo> You could try talking on the ardour forum, Ubuntu forum and #opensroucemusicians
<jmej_> ok - thanks for your help
<jmej_> i'll give it a shot
<ailo> Surely someone know ardour enough to find what the problem is
<ailo> jmej_: There's #ardour too. Maybe that's the first place to look :). Didn't know it was so well used.
<jmej_> yeah i'll try that
<jmej_> i've had luck in there before :)
<jmej_> just thought it might be some ubuntu studio specific weirdness
<ailo> No. I mean, it could be that the package in the repo is not built right, but would be best to find that out before replacing it.
<jmej_> gotcha
<persia> The other alternative is to upgrade to 10.04 or 10.10.  10.04 is probably more stable of the two.
<gordonjcp> hi, I'm having some problems trying to untangle which jack to install in 10.10
<gordonjcp> if I install libjack-dev it doesn't actually pull in a package with a jackd
<gordonjcp> jackd2 wants to pull in masses of deps including Qt, for reasons I can't entirely fathom
<gordonjcp> trying to install jackd and jackd1 both pop up a huge screed of packages they want to install, remove or replace starting with:
<gordonjcp> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libjack0: Conflicts: libjack-0.116 which is a virtual package. libjack-jackd2-0: Conflicts: libjack-0.116 which is a virtual package.
<holstein> gordonjcp: hey
<holstein> what do you mean my 'to install 10.10 ?
<holstein> is this a 10.04 install?
<gordonjcp> holstein: hi
<gordonjcp> no, 10.10
<gordonjcp> maverick meerkat, apparently
<holstein> gordonjcp: any PPA's added?
<gordonjcp> uhm...
<gordonjcp> how would I tell?
<gordonjcp> what is a PPA?
<holstein> thats probably a good indication that you dont ;)
<holstein> i use 10.04
<holstein> with a PPA added
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> gordonjcp: try running in a terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<gordonjcp> I did that recently
<holstein> just now?
<gordonjcp> well, about an hour ago
<holstein> in the last 2 minutes?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what about
<holstein> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<holstein> which shouldnt matter
<holstein> if you dont have PPA's added
<holstein> gordonjcp: fire up synaptic
<holstein> and search libjack
<holstein> and let me fire up 10.10
<gordonjcp> eek
<gordonjcp> huge incomprehensible list
<holstein> dont do it then
<holstein> let me get in and look too
<gordonjcp> I don't get on well with GUIs
<holstein> OH
<paultag> IO!
<holstein> drill down in the search if you want
<holstein> or apt-cache search
<holstein> paultag: o/
<paultag> hey holstein
<holstein> OK
<holstein> when i upgrade
<holstein> with apt-get
<holstein> says 5 packages are being held back
<holstein> gordonjcp: let me let this go through
<holstein> and i'll see what that is about
<holstein> if you have a minute
<gordonjcp> yup, okay
<holstein> gordonjcp: this is a 64bit install
<holstein> yours 32bit?
<gordonjcp> yes
<holstein> hmmmm
<gordonjcp> holstein: to give you an idea of the problem, I'm trying to write a set of instructions for setting up and installing some software I wrote under Ubuntu
<holstein> gordonjcp: cool
<holstein> audio software?
<gordonjcp> I'm not particularly familiar with Ubuntu, and I don't really like the Debianish way of packaging
<gordonjcp> yes, kind of, it's a software-defined radio
<holstein> interesting
<gordonjcp> essentially you have some samples coming in, and apply some filtering and magic to them, and you get radio
<holstein> and its JACK ready?
<gordonjcp> yes, it inherently uses jack because all other methods of capturing and playing back audio suck elephants through very fine mesh
 * holstein gives gordonjcp a fits-bump
<holstein> fist*
<gordonjcp> since what I actually want it to do is process a block of samples periodically, and repeatedly, jack is utterly perfect
<gordonjcp> and, I'm familiar with jack from doing LADSPA/DSSI hackery
<gordonjcp> https://github.com/gordonjcp/lysdr/wiki
<gordonjcp> ^ there's the github wiki page
<holstein> you might be interested in #opensourcemusicians
<gordonjcp> holstein: ooh interesting, yes
<holstein> or rather, im sure some folk in that community would like to meet you :)
<gordonjcp> holstein: I've kind of moved away from softsynths although I do plan to restart development of the nekosynth plugins Real Soon Now
<gordonjcp> I've moved onto experimental microcontroller-based hybrid synths
<gordonjcp> that look like this: http://www.gjcp.net/media/filter.jpg and sound like this: http://www.gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/ameniser.ogg
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> awesome
<gordonjcp> drums and bass played on an Arduino Duemilanove and filtered through the board in the pic
<holstein> gordonjcp: well, im restarting
<holstein> (kernel update)
<holstein> but im afraid it looks like im not getting that same error
<holstein> gordonjcp: what are the chances the software you built is calling on those conflicting files?
<holstein> a PPA is basically a repository by the way
<holstein> IF you wanted to make your software easily available to ubuntu users
<holstein> thats one way to do it
<holstein> make your own PPA
<holstein> and i can add it to my system
<gordonjcp> holstein: righto
<holstein> and apt-get it
<gordonjcp> holstein: it's just built against jack
<gordonjcp> I mean it's not trying to do anything really weird
<holstein> could be something funky in the 32bit verion i suppose
<holstein> did you try any flags with aptitude
<holstein> -f or whatever
<gordonjcp> no
<holstein> i always have to reference the man page
<holstein> or google ;)
<gordonjcp> I'll look into it more tomorrow, it's nearly 2300 here
<holstein> gordonjcp: good luck
<holstein> i think that is easy enough to sort out
<rlameiro> good evening everyone
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-21
<gordonjcp> rlameiro: evening
 * gordonjcp -> bed
<gordonjcp> nn all
<compuman> I just installed Ubuntu Studio on a Windows 7 machine. when i tried to boot my truecrypt bootloader wouldn't accept my pass.  I know that pass and i have the ISO, but i need to mount my encrypted drive. the machine i installed on won't boot any live OSes i've tried. HELP!
<holstein> compuman: hey
<holstein> im heading out
<holstein> and its slow in here
<compuman> heyk
<compuman> K
<holstein> you might want to try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<compuman> ok
<compuman> thanks
<holstein> this is not an ubuntustudio specific issue
<holstein> *in theory
<compuman> ok
<holstein> compuman: what is a truecrypt bootloader?
<holstein> thats what i would look into
<holstein> when you install buntu
<holstein> buntu wants to install GRUB
<holstein> and if you didnt say "dont install grub"
<holstein> it did, or tried to
<holstein> and whatever bootloader you had is probably upset
<holstein> usually, dual booters use GRUB
<compuman> truecrypt bootloader sits on top of the native bootloader and decrypts my main Windows HDD partition
<holstein> to boot win, lin and whatever
<holstein> compuman: who makes it?
<holstein> is it capable of booting lin?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holstein> ^^ this might be relavant
<holstein> IF you can get rid of your current bootloader
<compuman> truecrypt makes the bootloader  and i've been booting linux for 9 months with this setup.
<holstein> and install grub to your disk with a live CD
<holstein> compuman: hmmm
<holstein> im not familiar with it
<holstein> but, i would start there
<compuman> ok thanks for the help!
<holstein> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> i thin...
<holstein> oh well :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-22
<grkblood> are there any alternatives to the default ubuntu mixer that will allow you to control running apps?
<ScottL> grkblood, how do you want to control the apps?  start them, mix the levels?
<grkblood> yea
<ScottL> yea, which one?
<grkblood> i want it to have horizontal sliders like the gnoma-alsamixer
<grkblood> but you cant control apps in the gnome alsamixer
<grkblood> is there an option to do both?
<grkblood> i would love to click something that starts the apps by default
<grkblood> and mix the levels
<grkblood> im planning on running 4 sflphones (soft phones) and control all of there audio levels through a mixer
<ScottL> i'm not of a single application that will start and mix various applications
<ScottL> gladish will start and make all the connections
<ScottL> but not control their levels
<ScottL> you will needs something like jackmixer to do the level control
<grkblood> i see no gladish in synaptic
<grkblood> ladish :)
<grkblood> ScottL, if you cant tell im new to this. im going through the tut right now and its mentioning a limits.conf file with configuring jack, where is that file?
<grkblood> all i currently have is an /etc/security/limits.conf
<ScottL> grkblood, did you install ubunt studio from a dvd?
<ScottL> if so then you don't have to worry about setting that up
<grkblood> im just running ubuntu 10.10, i came in here b/c i thought id get the best audio advice here
<ScottL> if you install JACK (jack-audio-connection-kit) to be the sound server (and you probably want to for audio) then you should edit that file
<ScottL> but it's probably doesn't exist yet, but i believe it will be created when you install JACK
<grkblood> JACK is installed
<grkblood> it appears some stuff got screwed up in the upgrade as usual
<grkblood> i should probably uninstall it
<grkblood> then reinstall
<grkblood> yea, i think i might just do a fresh ubuntu-studio load
<ScottL> grkblood, that would probably be the best, it will configure stuff like you need as well
<grkblood> studio takes a lot longer to install than reg ubuntu
<grkblood> internet not working on a direct connection on new studio build
<grkblood> ScottL, you around?
<holstein> hey grkblood
<grkblood> sup
<holstein> you get the network sorted?
<grkblood> it got sorted, it was a pain
<holstein> i bet
<holstein> that was 11.04?
<holstein> a daily or something?
<grkblood> umm
<grkblood> 10.10
<holstein> OH
<grkblood> i had to install wicd from source
<holstein> i havent installed 10.10
<holstein> studio
<grkblood> apparently if you dont install ubuntu studio with the etheret cable in the computer during the build procedure it wont work
<holstein> i have 64bit installs of 10.10 and 11.04
<holstein> with studio packages added
<holstein> for testing
<holstein> grkblood: might be a pain afterwards
<grkblood> and i did a system upgrade on this box last night also to ubuntu 10.10 and all kinds of stuff broke
<grkblood> i cant use my flash drive now in it for some reason
<holstein> and i dont think ive done it without having the cable plugged in
<grkblood> do you know anything about ladish?
<holstein> grkblood: if you have a studio production box
<holstein> i would run 10.04
<holstein> grkblood: im learning a bit about ladish
<grkblood> too late, ive already built it
<grkblood> do you ahve it open right now?
<holstein> ladish?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> im not in the studio right now
<grkblood> how do you determind what level of compliance a piece of softphone is?
<grkblood> im trying to add a softphone in ladish
<grkblood> and it wont pop up in the black box after i add it
<holstein> grkblood: you might want to try #kxstudio
<holstein> i think those folk use ladish regularly
<grkblood> even less people there :(
<holstein> usually active though
<holstein> falktx is the dev
<holstein> grkblood: how about nedko over in #ladi ?
<holstein> grkblood: OK
<holstein> one more ;)
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> those are the places ive seen ladish talk
<grkblood> k, thans
<grkblood> ks*
<holstein> anytime :)
<grkblood> ill see what happens
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-23
<aku> Hi there
<aku> anyone is listening??
<gordonjcp> at 7:30am on a sunday, are you joking?
<deathguppie> hi guys :) I have a m-audio fast track pro.  It seems to work, as in I can record using Audacity, but Jack can't see it.  Any ideas how to fix that?
<holstein> deathguppie: hey
<holstein> i would ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> in jackcontrol
<holstein> there are drop down menus
<holstein> make sure you have alsa driver selected
<deathguppie> I opened qjackctl and looked in the setup.  all the alsa stuff shows up but not the usb stuff.
<holstein> then look around near 'interfaces
<ailo> deathguppie: usb devices use alsa driver
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i have a USB device
<deathguppie> yes in "setup" for qjackctl if the driver is alsa, for interface drop down options I get hw:0 plughw:0 default /dev/audio /dev/dsp
<holstein> and i select it with the drop down menu beside the word 'default'
<holstein> in 'setup'
<holstein> beside 'interfaces
<deathguppie> got that
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> beside that still
<holstein> not the 'default' drop down
<holstein> can really look different though
<holstein> per device
<holstein> i know several folk over in #opensourcemusians use that device with JACK
<deathguppie> no ok... ha  it was the little arrow to the right..  beside the drop down arrow.  I ddn't even knowtice that!!
<holstein> deathguppie: i think its a bit confusing
<holstein> the layout there
<holstein> deathguppie: you see it though?
<holstein> maudio something in the list?
<holstein> i think my maudio transit shows up by name
<deathguppie> ya,, not the best interface design.. but ya.. '
<holstein> cool
<deathguppie> now let's see if I can get ardour to record something..
<deathguppie> nope I was wrong.  The only thing showing in connections is FastTrack Pro midi
<deathguppie> so it's not working
<holstein> deathguppie: you're looking in all the tabs?
<holstein> in 'connect' ?
<deathguppie> ya in connect.  under Alsa I have FastTrack Pro, but it only turns out to be midi
<holstein> strange
<holstein> id call that progress though ;)
<holstein> deathguppie: 10.10?
<deathguppie> just installed it last night
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> or 10.04?
<deathguppie> ya
<deathguppie> 10.10
<deathguppie> I can see the ISO on my other system
<holstein> if you have time, i would /j #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> there are several folk using that device with JACK
<holstein> with no problems
<deathguppie> ok.. I'll check it out thnks..
<holstein> pretty sure most are using 10.04
<holstein> i am too
<holstein> deathguppie: did you reference http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/M-Audio_FastTrack_Pro ?
<holstein> deathguppie: could be you need to use 16bit
<holstein> maybe check 'force 16 bit' in JACK
<holstein> and that will do the trick
<holstein> i do remember them saying it was 16bit only in linux
<ailo> Yeah, I think 16 bits and also a limitation on sample-rate. All within usb 1.1 class compliancy. Without specific drivers you'll be limited. Haven't taken the time what that means exactly, though.
<ailo> to learn*
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-16
<acerimmer> !wine|Kent
<ubottu> Kent: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<acerimmer> ubuntu made video: https://www.youtube.com/user/kokujinchronicles
<brainwasha> Hi I have a slight problem with jack audio & line in. Would anyone be able to help me here?
<acerimmer> brainwasha: wish I could, but jack makes my head hurt.
<acerimmer> !jack
<brainwasha> So I have sound through the line-in, but not through jack. It seems that alsa is picking it up.
<brainwasha> jack also makes me frustrated
<acerimmer> see jackaudio.org
<brainwasha> I would like to get rakarrack working (again)
<brainwasha> Ill take a look, thanx
<tosh473> Hi, anyone here?
<tosh473> I've got a question about the development of 12.04 if anyone here wants to help me.
<tosh473> Helo?
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-17
<navsen> Hello, is anyone there?
<dominus_> yes
<josephzitt> Hi, all. I just put Ubuntu Stodio 11.10 on my laptop after having used ubuntu for a long time. Booting up, I get the "Gave up waiting for root device" error. Following instructions on one web site, I changed the "root=UUID..." vlue to /dev/sda1. It had no effect. I can boot up OK to older kernels. Any idea how to get this working?
<acerimmer> josephzitt: u there?
<josephzitt> Yup, I
<josephzitt> m here
<acerimmer> josephzitt: what method did u use to install UStudio and from what version
<josephzitt> (hitting the wrong keys, but here :-] )
<josephzitt> I installed 11.10 for x86 from a USB drive
<acerimmer> josephzitt: did you reset your bios to boot the hard drive?
<josephzitt> I don't think so, unless it happens automatically.
<josephzitt> FWIW, the system dual boots Ubuntu and Win 7 (needed for work(
<acerimmer> josephzitt: nope.  reboot and your screen will flash "hit Fsomething for boot options"  go in and manually reset your bios to boot the hdd first.  BTW, dual boot or anything weird like that?
<josephzitt> Yes, dual boot with Win 7
<acerimmer> did you install windows then ubuntu to the other way?
<josephzitt> It came with Windows. I added Ubuntu. Been running it that way for a while, with the default boot being into Ubuntu
<acerimmer> wubi or real dual boot?
<josephzitt> Real
<josephzitt> OK, BIOS was and is set to boot from the hard drive
<acerimmer> adding ustudio should NOT be effecting you that way.
<acerimmer> try the reboot
<josephzitt> Right. I think something may have gone screwy with the kernel that it used
<josephzitt> Rebooting
<acerimmer> josephzitt: btw you DID md5sum check before you installed?
<josephzitt> Yes
<josephzitt> Apparently, this is a fairly common problem, though with a lot of different versions of Ubuntu over the years.
<josephzitt> Interesting: it dumped me to the (initmfs) prompt as it had been but without showing the error message.
<acerimmer> does your grub menu offer more than one ubuntu boot option?  i.e. Ubuntu with 2.3.4 kernel, with 2.3.5 kernel?  if so boot a previous version, do all updates  then reboot newest kernel
<josephzitt> I did that, Went to the previous kernel and did updates, though it looked like it had only updated the older kernel that that used,
<josephzitt> This was with apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<acerimmer> can you get into safeboot i.e. text mode
<josephzitt> Is that the recovery mode option on the grub menu?
<acerimmer> yes
<josephzitt> trying it now
<acerimmer> see this.  I've not had the specific kernel error you're working with, but my system has hiccuped over a couple of kernel upgrades.  Somehow, it always self corrected.  anyway, I think this is what you want: http://zeeis.me/ubuntu-error-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device/
<josephzitt> It got partway, then dropped me to the (initramfs) prompt with errors.
<acerimmer> see the above tutorial.  I think you can recover.  otherwise, reinstall.  Sorry I couldn't offer anything more.
<josephzitt> Looking at it now
<josephzitt> When I entered "sudo chroot /media/fix su" I go "chroot: failed to run command 'su': No such file or directory"
<josephzitt> s/I go/I got/
<acerimmer> copy and paste or fingerpeck?
<josephzitt> Wait, I missed a step
<josephzitt> Fingerpeck/
<josephzitt> But now I realize that I'm not sure if I'm using /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 and may have changed to the wrong one when following the other instructions. How do i check which is which?
<acerimmer> If I've read your profile correctly, it's about 1:30 a.m.,  Excuse me for suggesting that the error rate increases exponentially after midnight?
<josephzitt> Actually, since I woke up at about 1 PM, I'm pretty much as good as I get :-)
<josephzitt> It's just that, even though I've been using Linux since the mid-90s, I still seem to be just learning it.
<akston> Hello
<akston> Hadn't seen anything on the mailing list, will there be a new Studio LTS?
<akston> Hmmn looks like there's a Studio daily build so I gather it will be LTS
<holstein> akston: ubuntu 12.04 is a long term support release
<holstein> those happen every 2 years.. 10.04 was LTS.. 8.04... 14.04 will be one
<holstein> the big change is that the support cycle for ubuntu desktop has changes from 3 years to 5 years for LTS
<akston> Ok. I'm happy the project is up and running, heard it was touch and go for a bit... Studio's my favourite distro
<holstein> akston: its a community project, so its not going anywhere.. folks get busy, and some battles are uphill
<akston> I wouldn't mind helping test a reasonably stable beta when it's available... do you know the timeframe?
<holstein> akston: nah.. its hard to say.. we are trying to go to a live CD
<akston> Ok... I'll add this channel and waitandsee
<holstein>  /join #ubuntustudio-devel and feel free and join the user and devel mailing lists
<holstein> akston: and just ping me or whatever
<akston> Oh, there'll still be the alternate CD too right? For LUKS?
<holstein> akston: not sure...
<holstein> i think its looking more like, there might be a live CD
<akston> I'm afeared of doing a LUKS install from scratch but I'm sure it can be done :)
<holstein> i wouldnt do that for performance concerns personally
<akston> BTW 11.04 threw my gconf directory so I had to redo a bunch of settings... only thing I can't figure is how to get the ALT-left/right volume widget that composits on the screen back. Any idea what that package is called?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> feel free and run main ubuntu though with the studio pacakges added
<holstein> im not sure if you are in gnome or not
<Guest38251> hi
<Guest38251> today i have try ubuntu studio .... the clock are wondrful
<Guest38251> how is name the clock  -- i love the text incorrect clock
<holstein> Guest38251: the digital clock? in JACK?
<Guest38251> don't display yhe time but write f.e. four o clock
<holstein> Guest38251: are you in XFCE ?
<Guest38251> in intalian are incorrect time
<Guest38251> no .... now are in ubuntu gnome
<Guest38251> ubuntu studio are in my officie
<holstein> so, ubuntu studio 10.04 ?
<Guest38251> 11.10 ubuntu studio
<holstein> ubuntu studio 11.10 came with XFCE, not gnome
<holstein> so, if you didnt chagne it to gnome, its XFCE
<holstein> change*
<Guest38251> no now i'm in ubuntu classic ...
<holstein> Guest38251: right
<holstein> thtas not really gome either
<Guest38251> in my home and i want if pssible the clock in my ubuntu
<holstein> Guest38251: i would go to your favorte ubuntu support channel about that
<holstein> i have not seen the classic desktop in a long time
<Guest38251> in ubuntu support we ask me
<Guest38251> the name of package ...
<holstein> Guest38251: i would imagine its like any other clock app though
<holstein> you right click on it, and edit the settings
<holstein> Guest38251: a screenshot could help
<Guest38251> one moment
<holstein> i literally have *no* idea what is in the dock in 11.10's classic mode
<holstein> we (ubuntustudio) dont deal with it
<Guest38251> you are in ubuntu studio right?
<holstein> but, i'll try and help, or point you in the right direction
<holstein> Guest38251: rigth
<holstein> we ship XFCE with ubuntustudio
<holstein> there is no "classic
<Guest38251> click with right button in clock
<holstein> that is with main ubuntu
<holstein> this is ubuntustudio
<holstein> where we ship only XFCE now
<Guest38251> you can change the metod og see the clock
<holstein> Guest38251: it doesnt matter what i right click on, i dont have the classic desktop installed
<Guest38251> holstein ...
<holstein> but, im more than happy to take a look if you want to take a screenshot
<Guest38251> today I've tried ubuntu studio
<Guest38251> I changed to ubuntu studio, the mode display
<Guest38251> There are 5 different ways to view it
<holstein> Guest38251: right
<holstein> thats XFCE
<holstein> not the classic display
<holstein> but, we dont need to split hairs about it
<holstein> the fact is i dont know what it looks like, or how it funcitions, since i havent needed to support it
<holstein> but, just take a screenshot, and i'll give it a look
<holstein> :)
<Guest38251> I am Italian, in Italy they are called: analog, binary, and two other INCORRECT
<holstein> Guest38251: OK
<Guest38251> and incorrect :-)
<holstein> Guest38251: would you like to file a bug then?
<holstein> or offer to help with translation?
<holstein> Guest38251: if its in the classic mode, you can file that with ubuntu
<holstein> but, its going to be phased out anyways
<holstein> next cycle
<Guest38251> time in the "INCORRECT" is displayed eg as 4.00, but it is written: "four o'clock"
<Guest38251> undstand?
<holstein> Guest38251: right... i understand.. its not displaying correctly in the ubuntu classic mode
<Guest38251> no no no
<Guest38251> i want to know the name ... the clock for ubuntustudio
<holstein> Guest38251: its the XFCE one
<holstein> Guest38251: but thats not the clock you are asking about
<holstein> Guest38251: xfce is *not* classic mode
<holstein> they are different
<holstein> i think the classic mode uses the gnome3 clock
<Guest38251> i can install the clock in gnome?
<holstein> Guest38251: what im saying is, that *is* the gnome clock
<holstein> classic mode is gnome, a custom gnome3 kind of thing.. ubuntustudio uses XFCE.. a *totally* different interface
<Guest38251> :-(
<holstein> Guest38251: just take a screenshot
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/
<holstein> ill tell you what you have
<Guest38251> I thought that I could install it and put it
<holstein> Guest38251: you have
<holstein> if you have ubuntustudio running *any* form of gnome, you have
<holstein> Guest38251: check out #ubuntu-it , im sure they can help you, and probably just dont understand that you are not using the ubuntustudio UI, which is XFCE
<Guest38251> .... don't worry :-)
<holstein> ?
<Guest38251> in ubuntu-it tell me .. the name of package ...
<Guest38251> the clock ... :-)
<holstein> yeah, gnome-clock or soemthing like that
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-18
<vaev> I'm about to try ubuntu studio and consequently lmms and ardour in my audio workstation.. one of the biggest questions that remain however is that is it possible without graying out my hair to use windows vst slaves thru wine in, say, ardour
<vaev> konktakt player is my biggest concern..some sweet bucks invested in that department :)
<vaev> the update manager wanted to replace the stock kernel with 3.0.0-14-generic
<vaev> this is not the realtime kernel I take it.. ?
<acerimmer> Ubuntu Studio made video.  Enjoy.  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Kokujin%20Chronicles%20Episode%20007.mp4
<vaev> something I must have done wrong..
<vaev> I installed ubuntu studio but I am presented a stock xfce desktop by default
<acerimmer> vaev: version???
<vaev> ubuntustudio-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<acerimmer> vaev: just install gnome - be aware that the next version of UStudio is built on xfce
<vaev> I don't mind xfce tho. it's been my default DE for a long time on gentoo
<vaev> just wondering what happened with the installation, thought I'd be presented with a pretty themed gnome environment :)
<acerimmer> vaev: I'm guessing yo0u specified it during installation?
<vaev> not that I noticed
<vaev> one thing tho..was the installation supposed to be CLI menu based?
<acerimmer> vaev: next reboot/login see if you can change your dm options.
<vaev> checked that already. only xfce in the system
<vaev> I'm gonna try booting from the dvd again see if I chose some non-standard installation
<vaev> no, must have done it right..says here on 11.10 release notes that it doesn't currently use unity
<acerimmer> vaev: per the 11.10 US wiki, they transition to xfce is already present in the iso.
<acerimmer> vaev: so you did everything right, it seems.
<trece81> hi folks. I installed ubuntustudio... it does not have a text editor
<trece81> Was that on purpose?
<trece81> I meant ubuntustudio 11.10
<astraljava> trece81: One second, I'll double-check.
<trece81> thanks astraljava
<trece81> I think it has... nano :P
<astraljava> Yes, that of course comes with ubuntu-minimal.
<astraljava> Hmm... yeah, it seems we didn't ship with any other editor by default.
<astraljava> Yah, Xubuntu explicitly adds leafpad in their seeds, which we don't.
<astraljava> I forget now whether this was an intended decision or if it was just dropped by accident.
<astraljava> Could have been the former, but that's ages ago and my memory doesn't reach that far. :)
<vaev> do you have enough manpower for 12.04? I read on the 11.10 release notes things went bad on that front
<astraljava> vaev: Define 'enough'. :) We could always use more people, if not anything else but testing.
<vaev> well, enough to meet the goals I guess
<vaev> yeah, I'm interested in volunteering to do something. love the concept
<astraljava> vaev: Excellent! Are you subscribed to ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list? If not, please do, as we don't often advertise about the devel cycle matters on the users list. And just yesterday I sent a reminder about the upcoming contributors meeting this coming Sunday.
<vaev> I'll do that now. I take it I can order a recent digest of the list as well?
<astraljava> vaev: If not, then the archives are linked to on the subscribing page.
<vaev> yeah. found it
<trece81> astraljava: ok
<trece81> Too bad my music PC is not connected to internet, so I'm stuck with no text editor :S ... I'll burn a Xubuntu DVD and see if I can install leafpad and some office things from there
<astraljava> trece81: leafpad doesn't have a huge dependency list, so you could try to just download the few packages and install those, and save yourself a blank DVD.
<astraljava> ...if you have a usb-stick, for instance.
<astraljava> vaev: Good. Looking forward to having you in the ranks! :)
<trece81> astraljava: thanks
<trece81> but, still, I think I need some office stuff
<trece81> I'm just installing fresh for recording stuff this february
<astraljava> trece81: Gotcha. Yeah, for the recording stuff, you don't actually need the studio installer. All apps and stuff are available by installing the relevant meta-packages.
<trece81> :S
<trece81> I didn't understand you there
<trece81> Well, I got to go
<trece81> But just for the sake of being clear: I install and work offline at my pc (this one is not my pc), and I'm learning pure:data stuff and recording using that
<trece81> bye
<vaev> astraljava: great! I'm familiar only with usage of the packaging system, not so much in its inner workings.. gentoo world is much more familiar to me. but I can try give feedback on software configuration and testing
<vaev> and maybe help in migrating to xfce since that's the DE I've been using for a long time
<astraljava> vaev: Great! We don't have an XFCE expert in the house, so that'll come in handy.
<vaev> guess I'll start by pulling in current and see what has it eaten :)
<vaev> and I guess I can find a US section in launchpad
<vaev> yes. seems so
<astraljava> vaev: Yep. Could you please ask to join the LP team? I'm not sure, but I should have privileges to admin that group.
<vaev> it's the ~ubuntustudio-dev team?
<astraljava> vaev: Yep.
<astraljava> vaev: Damn, I wrote to the wrong channel. I meant to say to you here that you should join #ubuntu-studio-devel channel, cause that's where the majority of the development happens.
<astraljava> vaev: Instead, I wrote that on the aforementioned channel. :)
<astraljava> Where you obviously weren't, at that time. :)
<vaev> hehe. I was about to ask if that channel is free to join right away
<vaev> I'll do that
<astraljava> It should be, but I forget.
<astraljava> If not, I'll poke the right people.
<vaev> I'll fix that typo in the channel name too ;)
<astraljava> Which typo?
<vaev> ubuntustudio instead of ubuntu-studio
<astraljava> vaev: Oh. I thought I recalled a change in the naming, but apparently not.
<astraljava> Most excellent! The banshee version in precise attempts to fetch album cover art while ripping. And is quite successful as well.
<holstein> i was thinking that too at first
<holstein> ubuntu-studio
<holstein> but its actually compliant
<holstein> like xubuntu-devel or whatever... ubuntustudio is the full name
<astraljava> holstein: Yeah, but the IRCC had thought about it, and actually decided on it, but just not acted yet.
<astraljava> It's going to change.
<astraljava> But obviously there will be re-directs for some time, at least.
<loffe> Is there any disadvantage if I first install a regular ubuntu and then add ubuntustudio packages later?
<holstein> loffe: nope
<holstein> loffe: you dont have to install the studio meta packages at all
<holstein> you can just install what you want/need :)
<holstein> enjoy!
<loffe> ok, I was thinking about special kernels and such
<holstein> loffe: we have only the *-generic right now
<loffe> I've used the -rt kernel before, is it still used?
<holstein> lemme get you a PPA for the others
<loffe> is that -generic, the same as the regular ubuntu one
<holstein> loffe: yeah, we have *only* access to packages in the ubuntu repositories
<holstein> we are working on getting the lowlatency in for this cycle, though i suspect we wont need it much longer
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<loffe> ok, I'm suprised rt-support still hasn't been included in the mainline kernel
<holstein> loffe: its coming.. and better all the time
<loffe> that was the sound of it several years ago, hehe ;)
<holstein> nah, it really is
<holstein> not so much for firewire i find
<holstein> but, i have a USB device that actully performs at a signifcantly lower latency with -generic vs RT
<loffe> aha, nice. I'm using a usb device to and that sound great :D
<holstein> well, USB in general is typically sub-par
<holstein> i try and just avoid it
<holstein> you can ask around in #opensourcemusicians about tricks and whatever
<loffe> ok, thanks for the tip
<holstein> most folks dont need low latency anyways
<holstein> if you're not doing live effects, or using it for live software synths, it really doesnt matter
<holstein> i use a few different JACK profiles
<holstein> i rarely load up the one that runs at 1.2ms
<loffe> I rarely can go below 8-10 ms
<holstein> yup
<holstein> USB is pretty bad
<holstein> though, i bet someone can help you get to 8 stable assuming the hardware support is there
<holstein> not that you need it
<holstein> 8 is pretty good for most everything
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-19
<neodragon> Hello, I am getting ready to install Ubuntu Studio and I just had one question, the website does not specify if it comes with Jack installed by defualt, I was hoping you would know?
<holstein> neodragon: hey
<holstein> stuzz is a good friend and said you were coming
<neodragon> hey holstein, yes I am here
<holstein> JACK is included, as well as all kind of other stuff that you may or may not wany
<holstein> i like to run live CD's and test hardware
<holstein> AVLinux is a live audio distro that i suggest
<holstein> if AV works well live, then ubuntustudio will likely be the same
<neodragon> I would like to set it up with out pulseaudio if possible, but I know ubuntu usually includes it
<holstein> neodragon: when you start JACK, pulse suspends
<neodragon> OH
<holstein> unless you have a need to avoid it, i say, dont bother
<neodragon> OK then that answers my question
<holstein> i can make agruments both against and in favour of pulse
<holstein> you can get by both ways, and suggest you just pick a way and go for it
<holstein> some folks say pulse sucks... i say, computers suck and you can learn to use them with or without pulse
<neodragon> I don't hate pulse, I use it on my Gentoo box and it works flawlessly I am just trying to avoid any hassles
<holstein> neodragon: you wont have any hassles either way, til you want to route pulse through JACK
<neodragon> nope I won't need that, I don't think
<holstein> i dont
<holstein> we use it to podcast sometimes
<holstein> but, i dont need flash int he web browser while using JACK
<holstein> but i have a seperate produciton machine
<neodragon> thats what I am doing I have my main box, but I am setting up a seperate PC for recording/editing
<holstein> good for you.. thats a great way to do it
<neodragon> for crying out load I have 7 to choose from, I would have 9, but two of my Pentium 3s just crashed and burned on me
<holstein> i wouldnt expect stellar performance on a p3
<holstein> you might want to go for the old version of dynebolic which runs live
<neodragon> in any case the box I am using is an AMD64 dualcore 2.8 GHz with 2 GB RAM
<holstein> neodragon: that'll do it
<neodragon> it has built in Nvidia HD audio, but I have a Soundblaster Audigy add-on card I can use if that does not work well
<neodragon> I find that Soundblaster cards produce very high quality sound both for recoding and playback and they are fully supported under linux so good all the way around
<holstein> sure, but its still awful for production
<holstein> not bad to 'get your feet wet' with what you got though
<neodragon> so than what do you suggest
<holstein> i like to suggest to folks who are interested in audio to take a tour of a studio
<holstein> they'll let you go through, and you can see what they have, and how its set up
<holstein> even something cheap like http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> that paired with a preamp or mixer
<acerimmer> holstein: repeat?  just arrived in thread...
<holstein> anyways.. you can look and see that *no* studios use soundblaster
<holstein> not that they would use beringer either, but they would be using an interface capable of speaking to a preamp
<holstein> balanced is a good sign too
<holstein> if you have the money for gear that either alreayd includes some decent preamp
<holstein> or has balanced connectors
<holstein> im not saying you cant do decent audio with unbalanced... im just saying, *all* pro audio comes with balanced connectors
<neodragon> well I might have to make due with what I have for now. I don't have that kind of money
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just keep in mind, that sound card is probable 80 bucks US
<acerimmer> neodragon: sorry to ask, but repeat query plz.  I might be able to advise...
<holstein> thats about an hour in a really nice studio
<neodragon> I want to record a few episodes for HPR
<holstein> neodragon: sure.. get started with what you got
<holstein> thats a great way to determine what you need too
<holstein> how many inputs you need
<holstein> do you need MIDI support?
<holstein> what kind of mic pres do you prefer
<holstein> etc...
<holstein> acerimmer: whats up?
<holstein> i was just suggesting that when folks start thikning about buying gear for their studio.. try and tour a local studio and see what they have
<neodragon> acerimmer: I am just looking for advice on setting up my first audio production PC
<holstein> try and emulate the pros
<holstein> the pros dont use USB
<holstein> they dont use soundblaster
<holstein> not to say you cant so well with these tools
<holstein> and you can totally learn on them and get started
<acerimmer> neodragon: i've got a dell 1545.  decided to podcast and wanted halfway decent sound.  software: audacity.  hardware: presonus 2x2 interface kit (presonus 1 box).  comes with mic/headphones/interface & works with buntu.
<arges> holstein, which interfaces do you use? some USB interfaces ain't that bad
<neodragon> the local pawn shop always has audio equipment like mixing boards, preamps, etc. I might be able to score those things real cheap
<acerimmer> neodragon: fyi: here's what came out of that...http://kokujinchronicles.podomatic.com/entry/2011-06-04T19_05_21-07_00
<acerimmer> neodragon: also see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDL6fMQXIoE&feature=plcp&context=C3ac0575UDOEgsToPDskLx-nLCfy_kLO7pGDvj6ZS6
<holstein> sure
<holstein> arges: and thats my point
<holstein> but, *no* pro studio uses usb
<holstein> i use a presonus firepod
<arges> not until they come out with usb-3.0 devices : )
<holstein> thats actuall not that pricey these days
<holstein> gotta run..
<arges> later
<neodragon> thanks holstein
<neodragon> and acerimmer
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-20
<exiliob> hi all, got some questions - trying to record some original compositions with ubuntu studio....
<exiliob> I'm "lost in the sauce", so to speak...
<exiliob> Could somebody give me a rundown on how I can educate myself on home recording, specifically with the tools in ubuntustudio?
<exiliob> I plan on making a comprehensive tutorial on the subject, using 10.04 LTS
<exiliob> be back in 30 minuntes...
<holstein> exiliob: sure
<holstein> you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i dont think anyone will argue that JACK + ardour is a very professinal way to go
<holstein> though, there are simpler ways to get started
<holstein> if you'd like to just use audacity for example to "get your feet wet"
<exiliob> yeah, i'm on your page now. I guess I'm missing the "start here, finish there" comprehensive tut.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its more like, "if your doing A, you *can* start here.. but i start here... and here's why you should/shouldnt"
<holstein> AND, it depends on your hardware
<holstein> anyways... learning JACK is a trick all on its own
<exiliob> well, i've got an older pavilion dv6000 (missing an alt key), would that someone recording just solo guitar pieces, cause that's what i'm doing. I just want some reverb as fx
<exiliob> oh yeah, ext. recording with audiobox usb
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can do that as simple or as complex as you want
<holstein> http://www.mikeholstein.info/2011/07/living-solo-bass-made-with-ubuntu.html
<holstein> i did that with ubuntustudio 10.04 and KXstudio packages added
<exiliob> do have a link for the specific packages on that page (thx for the link,btw)
<holstein> not specifices
<holstein> not specifics*
<holstein> mostly just upgraded custom versions
<exiliob> ok, thanks, bbl
<holstein> you dont nee dthem so much if you are on 11.10 though
<holstein> not that you need them with 10.04
<holstein> just to get newer versions past the LTS release
<exiliob> i just read that my external audiobox isn't working so well wit 11.10
<holstein> exiliob: check the alsa site
<holstein> and theres also no reason to not just plug it in
<holstein> i mean, it either works or it doesnt
<arges> is there a way to disable pulseaudio so jack can take over? 'pulseaudio -k' seems to kill it and then jack takes over and works, but then it respawns .
<holstein> arges: when i run jack, pulse suspends
<holstein> running qjackctl should be all you need to do
<arges> holstein, hmm. are those modifications for ubuntustudio? or should be normal behavior for pulseaudio/jack?
<holstein> arges: AFAIK, thats what happens with JACK in ubuntu, and other distros as well
<holstein> i believe its called pasuspender
<arges> holstein, found this: " echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf"
<holstein> you can try it for yourself, but it shouldnt kill pulse, just suspend it
<holstein> remove pulse if you like
<arges> yea i'm going to keep it
<arges> and use the pulse jack sing
<arges> sink
<holstein> yeah, i dont do that
<holstein> i dont want/need pulse in my studio
<arges> basically I want to have a studio by night... coding music / mumble machine by day
<holstein> i actually rarely use pulse on my studio machine, but i still just have it there
<holstein> so far, i prefer having pulse
<arges> does it add to latency too much?
<holstein> arges: i just dont need it... i would expect similar performance
<holstein> i start JACK, pulse goes away... i do my work, i stop JACK, and pulse makes it like a normal ubuntu destkop
<arges> yea
<holstein> i have been running crunchbang linux without pulse for about 6 weeks now
<arges> ok well i just reinstalled the full 'ubuntustudio-audio' package.  so maybe i missed a few things
<holstein> arges: no reason to install those at all if you just need a few things
<holstein> should be fine though
<arges> got plenty of disk space
<arges> : )
<holstein> sure...
<holstein> feel free and try #opensourcemusicians too for tips and whatever
<holstein> lots of dev's hang there, and users of all distros
<arges> blah. pulse mixer at 100% distorts the audio
<arges> ok
<arges> yea adding
<holstein> arges: check out pavucontrol too
<arges> ahh cool
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-21
<damo22> anyone awake?
<astraljava> o/
<damo22> i wonder if midi can be transmitted over the net and synced to jack
<damo22> at both ends
<astraljava> Ahh... good question, and one that I don't have an answer to, unfortunately.
<damo22> ive been playing with rtpmidi and Mac OSX CoreMIDI network
<astraljava> Hang around for a while, if someone else shows up who does, however.
<astraljava> Also, you could try #opensourcemusicians, they're a great bunch.
<damo22> cool thx
<ailo> damo22: jack has some tools for that I believe, and there's also OSC
<ailo> damo22: You could try checking out #jack for jack specific stuff
<ailo> damo22: This might be what you are looking for http://qmidinet.sourceforge.net/qmidinet-index.html
<ailo> You can find it in the Ubuntu repo as qmidinet
<damo22> wow nice
<damo22> except its multicast
<damo22> so you cant use it over a WAN
<damo22> im looking for the equivalent of "rtpmidi" but for linux
<myrmidette> for all you artists out there- does anyone know of a viable alternative to gimp?
<myrmidette> must be free as in beer, available for linux
<holstein> depends on what you want to do i suppose
<holstein> i cant imagine not getting what i need done with GIMP
<holstein> but, i dont need CMYK output
<myrmidette> something with similar functionality, specifically the ability to rotate the canvas
<holstein> i think you'll find that GIMP is the best, and most supported and actively developed
<myrmidette> gimp has an annoying bug where every one once in a while it won't let me undo a change
<holstein> and arguably with the most functionality
<myrmidette> drives me crazy
<holstein> myrmidette: i would say report that bug and work with the developers to fix it
<holstein> i doubt you will find a more capable application with less bugs
<myrmidette> sure holstein
<myrmidette> well, strictly speaking I lied. The one being driven crazy was my little sister, but her screams were loud enough to annoy me
<holstein> yeah... and thats not a bug i have encoutered, so i cant speak about it
<myrmidette> she's not a very 'computer literate' person and she doesn't know how to file a bug report
<holstein> not to be rude, but it sounds more like user error to me
<myrmidette> and she doesn't really want to learn, but  I can understand that
<myrmidette> no, it was pretty obvious. She makes a stroke, presses ctrl z, nothing happens
<myrmidette> she starts screaming
<holstein> that literally *never* has happened to me
<holstein> could be the keyboard
<holstein> coud be focus related
<holstein> could be somethig in the config
<myrmidette> focus?
<holstein> yup.. the focus is not on the gimp window you think its supposed to be on
<holstein> there are typically 3 windows
<holstein> maybe she would prefer using it in 1 window
<holstein> not sure when that is happening
<myrmidette> oh that sort of focus
<holstein> could be that she is focused on the tool palette
<holstein> thus control+z'ing over there
<holstein> and not where she expects
<holstein> i mean, it could be that she is the only person to find such an obvious bug, and again, not to be rude... it really sound like user error, or config
<holstein> the GIMP is quite well maintained
<holstein> one of the big ones
<holstein> regardles... you wont find a better graphics application
<holstein> there are several really nice photo management applications, but i dont think that will get you what you want
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-22
<balleyne> I have a firewire audio interface, and have to chmod /dev/raw1394 every time I boot up. Is there a way to make these permissions permanent?
<ailo> balleyne: What system are you on?
<balleyne> ailo, I'm running Ubuntu Studio 10.04.3 LTS
<ailo> balleyne: Ok. So, you're running the old firewire stack I believe. Have you tried ubuntustudio-controls?
<ailo> It's not doing what it's supposed to though
<balleyne> ailo, hmm, when I open ubuntustudio-controls, it has 'Enable raw1394 access' checked already
<ailo> balleyne: I can't remember whether the user needs to be in audio or video group in Lucid
<ailo> For firewire to work with the old stack, that is
<ailo> balleyne: Did you mess around with the other settings on ubuntustudio-controls?
<balleyne> ailo, well, my user is in the audio and video group, but /dev/raw1394 is owned by root:root
<balleyne> ailo, other settings, nice percentage, I messed around with a year or two back to get the right balance, but haven't touched recently
<balleyne> ailo, memlock is off
<ailo> balleyne: Those will edit the wrong file btw
<ailo> ubuntustudio-controls is buggy in this way
<ailo> jackd should install a file in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ailo> While ubuntustudio-controls edits a file called /etc/security/limits.conf (if I remember correctly)
<ailo> Make sure to remove any lines for @audio in /etc/security/limits.conf, and edit /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf manually
<balleyne> ailo, ok, thanks. I've got things set in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf already, pretty sure I set them before ubuntustudio-controls was around (I started off maybe with 9.04 or 8.10, adjusted as I've upgraded, etc.). Things work fine on my system, it's just a bit annoying to chmod a+rw /dev/raw1394 every time I boot up, wondering if there's a way to make that automatic or to have it persist beyond reboots
<ailo> balleyne: Yea, but if you used ubuntustudio-controls to edit memory amount, you will have edited the wrong file
<ailo> In which case audio.conf is overruled
<balleyne> ailo, ok
<ailo> balleyne: So, just remove the @audio lines from the /etc/security/limits.conf file if you got them
<ailo> balleyne: There should be a file.. /etc/udev/rules.d/60-raw1394.rules for firewire devices
<ailo> This should add firewire devices to audio group
<balleyne> ailo, yep, removing those @audio lines now
<ailo> balleyne: But, the 1394 rules will only work if you're running the old stack
<ailo> Which you must be of course
<balleyne> ailo, so, my /etc/udev/rules.d/60-raw1394.rules file says: KERNEL=="raw1394",              GROUP="audio"
<ailo> Right
<ailo> I think that should be it
<balleyne> yet the group is clearly root when I `ls -l /dev/raw1394`
<balleyne> ailo, how can I tell if I'm running the old stack or the new stack? I do remember some things changing with upgrades a while back, but I am still on 10.04...
<ailo> 1394 is the old stack
<ailo> I think 10.04 uses the old stack by default
<balleyne> ailo, ah, ok, yeah, definitely still 1394 then, I was thinking of the freebob / ffado driver change I think
<ailo> balleyne: I can't help double check since I don't have my own firewire device at home. holstein, when active is the guy to ask
<ailo> He's on Lucid, and uses a firewire device.
<balleyne> ailo, ok, cool, thanks. I'll just chmod for now. :)
<cbarth> lovely
<cbarth> am all set up hello studio world :D
<ailo> hello cbarth
<cbarth> hi ailo
<cbarth> babayall
<misterxyz> Hi. I want the PulseAudio output to appear in qjackctr as e.g. ardour or audacious. Is there any possibility ?
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-14
<nishi> Nice to meet you
<nishi> ??? aaa...
<nishi> what should i do?
<animaguy> Hello.
<antivapor1> hi! i have two monitors that are mirroring each other. there aren't any alternate options in the display settings,  how do i add those options?
<len-1304> under settings look for arandr
<antivapor1> got it, have a default setting, what next?
<len-1304> If you want it to boot that way go back to setting manager and display and change anything back and forth that wil save it.
<len-1304> It 's a bit hacky right now. arandr will save a file that can be fed to xrandr at login too.
<antivapor1> do i need to save a second setting or use that script? i currently only have a single 'default' screen shown even though two monitors are connected. :)
<antivapor1> and display is same on both
<len-1304> arandr should allow you to drag one off the top of the other and position it
<antivapor1> http://i.imgur.com/EVvK3.png nobody is beneath it
<len-1304> You are right. in arandr  in the outputs pull down menu does it show something that is not enabled?
<len-1304> I don't have two monitors to play with. I tested it by bringing my net book and using my desktop monitor for a bit. I'm going from memory.
<len-1304> What kind of video are you using? Which driver?
<antivapor1> the first drop says 'default' and that has 'active' checked, and then there are also resolution and orientation for output. thanks for testing btw. i suppose i might need a driver, i believe i have an AMD / ATI
<antivapor1> ah yes, same thought
<len-1304> If you are using the open source driver it should work ok.
<len-1304> if you are using the ATI closed source ones then you need the ATI utility to do things.
<len-1304> (nvidia is the saem)
<len-1304> *same
<antivapor1> nope, using open source, but maybe i should get the utility.
<len-1304> It looks like X is only seeing one monitor and the IF is just cloning it.
<holstein> i had to install the proprietary driver for my nvidia to do dual head
<holstein> i should test on my ati hardware, but it really is different from device to device
<len-1304> holstein,  I must have been lucky :)
<holstein> we cant really have a "how to" that will just work for everyone... its fiddly
<holstein> OR, it can be fiddly.. sometimes it just works
<len-1304> If xrandr sees it, then things work.
<holstein> len-1304: i couldnt seem to get it to "span"
<antivapor1> i used lspci -nn  grep VGA to see that I have ATI RS780 [Radeon HD 3200] and  RV620 [Radeon HD 3450], are these the monitors?
<len-1304> I'm not sure, I just know I could place the two side by side.
<antivapor1> Oh, i think theyre the graphics cards...
<len-1304> You have two cards?
<antivapor1> I might??
<len-1304> You should know :) Did you put a second one in?
<holstein> antivapor1: sometimes when im beating my head against the wall, i'll fire up a knoppix live CD (or puppy) configure the dual head, copy the xorg.conf and bring that back to ubuntu and tweak as needed
<len-1304> Are both monitors plugged into the same card? Is this a laptop?
<holstein> antivapor1: if you look and have 2 graphics cards, then you have 2 graphics cards
<len-1304> holstein, cool what do they do different?
<antivapor1> no, i didnt put one in, but maybe there was a default one, and then a better one. Both are plugged into same card. I'm dual-booted windows and it works okay there.
<holstein> len-1304: knoppix? im not sure, but sometimes it gives me another viable option and an easier place to start
<len-1304> Vanilla defaults to side by side these days
<holstein> antivapor1: if you dont have the proprietary driver, i would just try that
<antivapor1> hmm, i should use fglrx and edit the xorg.conf?
<len-1304> I really don't know... It's beyond me.
<len-1304> The xsession logs may have some info.
<len-1304> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<len-1304> Unplugging the second monitor and seeing what happens and plugging it back in.
<len-1304> If the driver is doing anything for the second monitor it should show.
<antivapor1> event9)
<antivapor1> [    23.412] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<antivapor1> [    23.412] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
<antivapor1> [ 26649.827] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
<antivapor1> [ 26649.827] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x146 (1400x1050)
<len-1304> typing xrandr in a terminal gives?
<antivapor1> event9)
<antivapor1> [    23.412] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<antivapor1> [    23.412] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
<antivapor1> [ 26649.827] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
<antivapor1> [ 26649.827] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x146 (1400x1050)
<antivapor1> woops
<antivapor1> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<antivapor1> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 1400 x 1050, maximum 1400 x 1050
<antivapor1> default connected 1400x1050+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<antivapor1>    1400x1050       0.0*
<antivapor1>    1280x1024       0.0
<antivapor1>    1152x864        0.0
<antivapor1>    1024x768        0.0
<antivapor1>    800x600         0.0
<antivapor1>    640x480         0.0
<antivapor1>    720x400         0.0
<antivapor1> tom@crannog:~$ ^C
<len-1304> So still only screen 0
<antivapor1> correct
<len-1304> When I plug a second screen in I get two screen sections.
<len-1304> The "ignoring this device" seems significant to me
<antivapor1> agreed. still looking for how to install amd/ati drivers.. will update soon if i find.
<antivapor1> you know where hardware drivers manager is?
<lelapin> Hi !
<antivapor1> ah, support for my chips were dropped, cause i have 3000 series http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-15
<lelapin> I have a question. If anybody's awake and has time for me :)
<lelapin> First of all (maybe this might be the way I can get your attention) I *love* Ustudio. ;)
<antivapor1> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html hopefully is my solution, will know on reboot :]
<lelapin> allo le bar ????
<lelapin> salut antivapor1
<antivapor1> hi
<antivapor1> good news! my monitors now show up separate
<antivapor1> BUT, they dont stay when i drag them
<lelapin> good for you ! I just would like to repair an Ustudio without erasing all my /home :D
<lelapin> Make it I'm just beginning to handle this stuff :)
<lelapin> You mean you can have 2 separate monitors ? Is it under Xfece ?
<antivapor1> this might help, but i'm not very expert with ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10
<lelapin> it's not abour ptop drivers, juste the install
<lelapin> since 10.04 there's no "ezpair" any more
<lelapin> "repair"
<lelapin> I just hope the new release can self-install/fix everything :)
<lelapin> sorry... I'm bothering you
<antivapor1> you're not bothering me, i just dont know anything about it :)
<lelapin> you mean you never had ti repair a Ustudio system ?
<antivapor1> nope
<antivapor1> len-1304: should i make a script in arandr?
<antivapor1> i see that i dont have an xorg.conf..
<antivapor1> oh, i guess its not used anymore
<antivapor1> i dont really want to make a script to run.. i'd rather permanently set this up :/http://askubuntu.com/questions/215277/create-startup-terminal-program
<len-1304> antivapor1, The best way I know is to use the display setup
<len-1304> Once you have the monitors where you want them then chaneg any setting in the display settings and then back. It will auto save
<len-1304> This will break if you ever boot without one of the monitors plugged in.
<antivapor1> okay, when i move one, it just moves itself back. lol
<len-1304> Move using?
<antivapor1> mouse
<len-1304> with arandr?
<antivapor1> yes
<len-1304> Ga!
<antivapor1> for real
<len-1304> Is there an ATI utility to go with the driver?
<len-1304> look under accessories or settings
<antivapor1> yes, but just resolutions and such, no dual monitor that i can see
<antivapor1> what! nvm, feel silly, i found it
<len-1304> Great!
<antivapor1> thanks for the help :D
<lelapin> len-1304, ? Can you help me ?
<len-1304> For what it was worth :)
<len-1304> I can try...
<len-1304> What is broken?
<lelapin> Well. I tried Ustudio and loved it at the first glance.
<lelapin> But I have about 9 HD online, some are NTFS
<len-1304> OK
<len-1304> And I thought 3 was bad...
<lelapin> I don't reboot much, but since a few weeks it doesn'y do it any more, must use some tricks to boot correctly, and it doesn(t recognize all of USB HD
<lelapin> even if i disconnect all external HDs
<len-1304> Ok, where have you got grub?
<lelapin> that leaves me 4
<len-1304> So you have sda, sdb, sdc and sdd?
<lelapin> I use UBCD but the problem is afetr Ustudio boots the first part
<lelapin> lol, it seems it remebers up tu sdh
<lelapin> I mean there are two problems in fact
<len-1304> Are the drives always in the saem order?
<lelapin> some are remote (3 USB HD, some USB jeys...) and 4 are SATA (2 NYFS) and 2 ATA
<lelapin> the fixed ones are always at the same place on the interfaces, the others are USB or eSATA
<lelapin> the thing is I xan't find any software that can help me fix permanently the problems for all USB/NTFS HDs and USB keys
<len-1304> You are sounding beyond me.
<lelapin> nd now when I reboot it just hangs
<lelapin> I'ld like ti be able to have two screens, so don't look down :D
<lelapin> did u try 12.10 ? Is it ok ?
<len-1304> 12.10 was fine for me, now testing 13.04
<lelapin> Is there a Ustudio 13.03 ?
<lelapin> Is there a Ustudio 13.04 ?
<len-1304> 13.04 is alpha right now.
<lelapin> Is it stable ?
<len-1304>  They come out every 6 months so .10 to .04 to .10 etc
<lelapin> And what about 12.10 ?
<len-1304> 12.10 has been released.
<lelapin> what d'you think about ? They said it would be a great advance ?
<len-1304> There are some changes, but everything is incremental.
<len-1304> It depends on what you want to do.
<len-1304> Any of them seem to record audio
<len-1304> work well as a stage synth
<len-1304> do graphics ... etc.
<lelapin> Do you think I should use do-release-upgrade ? How does it work ?
<lelapin> I do sound, synth, HD videos, photo
<len-1304> Release up grade is ok so long as you are at least at 12.04
<lelapin> I'm 12.04. So what should I do ?
<len-1304> You may have to add the photography meta though
<len-1304> 12.04 works pretty good, is there something you would like missing?
<len-1304> 12.04 will continue getting updates longer than 12.10
<lelapin> well, I'm working with Canon EOS and its RAW's not supportef, and I can't even make extfat work on my machine... :(
<len-1304> I would not know about that.
<lelapin> Canon RAW's proprietary
<len-1304> I am mostly audio and record mostly acoustic sounds. (that is I don't do much in synth sounds)
<lelapin> so, tell me the best and simplest way to get to 12.10. :)
<len-1304> In my case I normally start from scratch.
<len-1304> Install on an empty drive and copy my home dir into it.
<lelapin> I found this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<lelapin> len-1304, I'm trying it... Feel no fera my friend. ;)
<yugnip> i am trying to compile an app that depends on openGL which i thought i had, but for some reason the app doesn't http://pastebin.com/L4uJQvd2
<yugnip> ubuntu 12.10
<yugnip> nvm, i got it
<warrior_> any one can help me
<warrior_> how to install graphic driver on lenovo g460
<warrior_>  please help me
<warrior_> why no one reply.... my voice here????
<lelapin> len-1304, It worked ! :)
<studio-user679> Perhaps I am misunderstanding things, but are the login sessions configured differently in US12.10?
<studio-user679> I seem have different files and programs available on the XFCE side than I do on the US side
<studio-user679> at least while going through with synaptic
<zequence> studio-user679: The available programs is not determined by the session, as those are not in user settings
<zequence> studio-user679: Whatever is enabled in /etc/apt/sources* will show
<zequence> studio-user679: Do you have an example of a program that you cannot find in one of the sessions?
<lemonbar> I'm installing ubuntu-studio 12.10 on a Toshiba Satellite P-740, dual boot win7  and it is taking forever in post-installation - is this normal?  I've had this set-up before and it worked pretty well
<lemonbar> also, I had an interruption in my wireless connection during the install...
<holstein> i *never* install packages during install
<tete_> hi, can someone please help me how to configure jackd to get my guitar working? i can see that the signal goes in but i can not hear anything :/
<tete_> i even connected all inputs/outputs in jackd but still no sound
<holstein> tete_: what audio device?
<holstein> tete_: i would remove the guitar from the equation
<tete_> for testing at the moment my laptop audio card :)
<tete_> input comes from the rocksmith usb cable
<holstein> open something like audacious, choose a known good audio file, play it with jack as the source
<holstein> tete_: using multiple devices in JACK is not trivial
<tete_> ok... will try that
<holstein> tete_: you could use jack to record from the USB device and *not* monitor the guitar there
<holstein> tete_: the rocksmith might not work with alsa
<tete_> i am not even able to get a mp3 playing 0o
<tete_> it just does not start, tried it with xine and audacity
<tete_> and i have not seen where to set the audio daemon to jackd
<holstein> tete_: i would remove variables
<holstein> tete_: you are testing players and files and JACK and interfaces all at once
<holstein> tete_: i would stop JACK
<holstein> open audacious.. test a file
<holstein> change audacious to JACK and test that *same* known good audio file with JACK
<holstein> tete_: im leaving soon.. head to #opensourcemusicians if its dead in here
<tete_> jack is stopped but audacious is still not playing.. very strange
<tete_> ok thanks
<holstein> tete_: is it a file you have codecs for?
<holstein> tete_: will it play in something like VLC?
<tete_> its a mp3 file and i just installed the codecs
<tete_> will install vlc and test it with that...
<holstein> cheers!
<holstein> after that is sorted, then test anc configure JACK
<tete_> jop, thanks :)
<holstein> you wont easily use JACK with the USB device and the internal sound card at the same time
<holstein> and the latency would be awful anyways
<tete_> thats no problem... as its only for testing
<tete_> hm vlc still no sound
<holstein> tete_: then, you are either still running jack in the background, or you have no sound
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tete_> ok sound is now working... had to change the snd-hda-model in the alsa conf, maybe the guitar is now working too
<tete_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tete_> hm as soon as i kill jackd the audio works, when i start it, no player starts the playback
<antivapor> hi! i see empathy isn't on ubuntu studio by default, anyone know how to add it?
<antivapor> nvm! its as easy as sudo apt-get install empathy...
<antivapor> duh
<antivapor> it usually is..
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-16
<cfhowlett> FYI ... http://www.ubuntuphotographer.com/
<LaRueGT> are there any other fm synth options out there aside from hexter?
<jbermudes> Would something like this work with Ubuntu Studio? www.amazon.com/M-Audio-US41750-Audiophile-Hi-def-Card/dp/B00064ABSG/
<holstein> jbermudes: should
<holstein> ive heard good things about that card
<holstein> i know, you wont see anything from maudio in a professional stuio
<holstein> studio*
<holstein> depending on your needs, i think it would be a good value if you get it cheap
<holstein> jbermudes: i saw them for like $40 us used
<jbermudes> holstein: I want to record some video footage and 3 audio sources and have the 3 audio sources be 3 separate audio tracks for the video. Will this card help me do that?
<holstein> jbermudes: its 2 channels
<holstein> jbermudes: you likely want 3 stereo sources. so 6 tracks
<holstein> thats not trivial
<holstein> not easy for a system to handle either. though i do that routinely with my firepod
<holstein> the presonus firepod is a good value for 8 analog inputs
<holstein> that gets into the headache of firewire though.. and you dont need that
<jbermudes> What if I don't care about stereo audio? (These are sourcing from 3 headset microphones)
<holstein> you could use something USB with 6 ins
<holstein> jbermudes: you dont hae to "care" about it.. if you want 3 sources that are stereo, thats 3 channels
<holstein> if you want only 3 mono sources, that card you link does 2
<holstein> if i wanted to do what you are doing, i would get a mixer, and just use what i have til i see what i need
<jbermudes> But doesn't the mixer mix it down into 1 combined audio track?
<holstein> yup.. you'll mix it to 2 tracks.. a stereo track... on the way in
<jbermudes> I need to preserve each microphone as a separate track so that the video file can have different audio tracks, like the way a DVD has multiple languages
<holstein> jbermudes: microphones?
<holstein> jbermudes: you'll need preamps then
<holstein> you need something with 3 preamps.. for mics
<holstein> my firepod has 8
<holstein> there are 4 channel interfaces for USB
<holstein> jbermudes: what you linked has no preamps
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/alesis-io4-4-channel-24-bit-recording-interface
<holstein> ^^ i dont know about the linux support for that.. but it would do what you are looking for
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/m-audio-fast-track-ultra-usb-2.0-audio-interface
<holstein> ^ i have heard that works with linux
<holstein> http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main is where the supported cards are listed
<holstein> jbermudes: try and keep in mind the budget and the team and the gear that movies use
<holstein> try and emulate that workflow as best you can
<holstein> im not saying you have to spend a coupld grand, but you can use some appropriate gear that you find at a good value
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/ for the firewire devices
<holstein> jbermudes: im out.. i gotta get up early.. check #opensourcemusicians if its slow in here.. cheers..
<jbermudes> holstein: Thanks again!
<shirubio> hola
<smartboyhw> Hello shirubio
<shirubio> safa el ubuntu studio?
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> What language are you using??
<shirubio> quien hablon
<shirubio> nice ubuntu studio?
<smartboyhw> Yes
<mighty_aboba> Hi everyone
<mighty_aboba> Does someone know how can I block/ignore Midi time clock events with alsa?
<mighty_aboba> from my midi keyboard
<studio-user228> this web IRC window was opened during my installation of 12.10
<studio-user228> some months ago i tried 12.04
<studio-user228> sometimes the system just freeze itself
<studio-user228> if i left it there doing nothing, it survives a day without crash
<studio-user228> but it randomly crashed from time to time when performing cpu intensive tasks
<studio-user228> it's not a memory or cpu failure, since that is not a problem when running windows on the same machine.
<studio-user228> so now i wanna know if the problem is solved with 12.10 or not
<studio-user228> i m now installing it onto a usb harddrive
<studio-user228> i m new to linux, 6 months if you wonder. could anybody tell me what will happen when executing an application with memory less than enough and without swap?
<studio-user228> in windows i will be notified 'not enough memory'
<studio-user228> or appcrash
<studio-user228> there should be no chance an appcrash kills the OS, just wondering what would be the cause for my bad experience with ubuntustudio1204
<studio-user228> well the installation is done, gonna reboot
<studio-user228> wish me good luck
<studio-user228> during 16 minutes i didn't see any reply, maybe it's a connection problem?
<zequence> mighty_aboba: Probably you need to configure your keyboard to not send it
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-17
<jambeedrum> does anyone think i should buy cubase?
<len-1304> jambeedrum, wrong forum to ask that in
<chia> hi from china
<chia> the newly installed 12.10 amd64 ver of ubst did not enable intel driver for my i7 core graphics
<chia> but that never happened on the same computer with ubuntu 1204 or 1210
<holstein> intel is usually well supported chia
<holstein> chia: shouldnt have to be "enabled:
<holstein> chia: what is the issue?
<chia> with ubuntu this is true; but with ubuntustudio not
<holstein> chia: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<chia> i know
<holstein> chia: whats the issue?
<chia> intel is supported out of the box with ubuntu 1204 and 1210, as i can run glmark2 to make sure opengl is available
<holstein> chia: do you need opengl??
<chia> but after a fresh installation of ubuntustudio, no opengl
<holstein> chia: if you'd like, since i literally will not be able to help/convince you, go ahead and install the 64bit xubuntu or main ubuntu.. test for opengl
<chia> a proper driver is not only about opengl
<holstein> chia: other than that, i will be back soon...
<chia> when dragging the windows there is no double buffering
<chia> everything is software composited
<chia> so my question is, if the driver is not loaded, what should i do to load it?
<chia> ubuntu 1204 1210 amd64 worked just fine, with intel supported, so i wonder why ubst didnt
<chia> is there a way to manually configure drivers, or should i try install it again?
<chia> back to ubst 1204 this is not a problem, so i guess i have to install 1204 again.
<chia> without the support of opengl, BLENDER CRASHES ON STARTUP. what can someone do if he want 3d but cant get opengl?
<holstein> chia: you dont need to "load" the intel driver
<holstein> chia: then just come with the kernel
<chia> but what should i do when it doesnt work
<holstein> the kernel that is 64bit may not
<holstein> chia: you should check for and apply all upgrades
<holstein> chia: thats the first easy thing
<chia> did.
<chia> if this rarely happens, i guess i may just install 1204 and save both of us some time.
<holstein> chia: then consider using what was working.. otherwise, it'll be about checking bug reports
<chia> thank you for all the advice.
<holstein> chia: sure.. wish i could help
<holstein> chia: i think the best thing for you to do, is to take the *studio out of the equation
<holstein> install vanilla.. or xubuntu, and enjoy the larger community of support there... then you can apply that to ubuntustudio, or just install the applications you need
<holstein> chia: if you are not doing proaudio, you dont need ubuntustudio (in my opinion)
<chia> fine. ubuntu and ubuntustudio, they should be the same but with different desktop env and software.
<chia> anyway it's very good advice to try other distros.
<computer> Hi. QjackCtl Just stoped working with this message: Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory. ????
<computer> Tried remove and install....But still the same message. ???
<holstein> computer_: sometimes the devices can jump
<holstein> computer_: what device are you using with JACK? how many sound cards do you have?
<computer_> Hi. Just logged back in.
<computer_> Intergrated sound card. Was ok untill started using a mixer....Then.....BANG......Well actually it just stopped working.
<computer_> D-BUS: JACK server could not be started
<holstein> computer_: i disable dbus
<computer_> Also tried re-install of Pulse Audio. Tried that but I'm not getting any sound from guitar (through mic input)
<holstein> computer_: turn off dbus and remove pulse audio from the chain for troubleshooting
<holstein> computer_: have realistic jack settings for your internal sound card
<computer_> Went in to windows and mic input is working ok there. Yes was working fine until used a mixer that comes with studio???
<holstein> computer_: sure.. that could crash jack
<holstein> computer_: you dont use that mixer anymore
<holstein> thats the pulse audio mixer
<holstein> computer_: you can use JACK for that
<holstein> computer_: i need to run,, but check #opensourcemusicians if its slow here
<bobweaver> Hello there I have been playing around with Ubuntu studio for the last couple of days and was wondering how to change the notify osd back to Ubuntu Default ?
<wip> so VST under ubuntu-studio 64bit possible?
<wip> like this VSTi (free) http://www.megavst.com/synth/icecream/
<holstein> bobweaver: i just install the other notifications
<holstein> bobweaver: i also sometimes use the compositing.. or xcompmgr
<bobweaver> holstein,  no I am saying that it is installed already I just want to role it back
<holstein> bobweaver: keep in mind, the normal notifications dont look good without compositing
<holstein> bobweaver: role it back?
<bobweaver> I am running unity 2d with opengl  atm
<holstein> wip: you can fire it up and test
<holstein> bobweaver: i just installed the normal notifications and ran them at startup
<wip> holstein: will eventually do... but just to test i need to install libs32bit and wine...
<holstein> wip: i was told, they work in 32bit.. i dont use anything non-native
<holstein> wip: there are tons of ways to implement what you are linking in FOSS
<wip> holstein: so your studio is 32bit?
<holstein> wip: nope
<holstein> wip: i dont use non native windows applications in wine for audio production
<wip> holstein: what is lacking in ubuntu-studio / linux is nice soft-synth
<wip> holstein: VSTi have tons of them...
<holstein> wip: well, "nice" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> wip: i can get those 8bit sounds with xsynth or why synthc
<holstein> whysynth*
<wip> holstein: i could spend a month trying to make one in puredata, but...
<holstein> wip: or, a few hours auditioning the current ones
<holstein> OR a few minuts in #opensourcemusicians with my friend [lsd]
<holstein> OR try the application that is "all in one" that you linked and obvisoulsy like
<holstein> wip: also, there is nothing preventing megavst from writing and releasing that app for linux/ubuntu
<holstein> wip: sometimes developers are quite approchable if you offer to help
<bobweaver> holstein,  do you know what the package is called or where it lives in dbus ?
<bobweaver> the notify osd stuff is real ugly
<holstein> bobweaver: "ugly is a matter of opinion"
<holstein> bobweaver: i literally opened synaptic and searched "notify" and tried them
<holstein> i settled on the ones that are in main ubuntu
<holstein> notify-osd
<bobweaver> yeah That is the one that I like to use also but I can not for the life of me figure out how to change it back to that
<holstein> bobweaver: well, it never was that, so you wont change it back
<bobweaver> It is like the whole thing got re-wrote I am guessing here that it is the schema file but I looked at dconf-editor and it is not in there
<holstein> bobweaver: i just start it.. and i set it as autostart in my custom openbox config
<holstein> bobweaver: in xfce, i just installed the one i wanted, and ran id
<holstein> bobweaver: try just installing notify-osd, and running it via the terminal
<bobweaver> It is installed
<bobweaver> I am removing xfcenotify-whatever
<bobweaver> xfce4-notifyd*
<holstein> bobweaver: sure... i forget what i did exactly when setting that up in xfce.. last time i did it, i didnt have notifications
<bobweaver> yeah it has made them all grey and the sound part I can not even tell that it is the sound by the icon because it is clured
<bobweaver> blured *
<bobweaver> I am going to reboot to test thanks holstein  :)
<holstein> wip: http://wootangent.net/category/linux/
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/2012/05/ruis-new-synths-synthv1-and-samplv1/ specifically
<bobweaver> holstein,  worked like a dandy
<holstein> bobweaver: cheers!.. i prefer them too, as long as im ok with a little composite
<papy> hi anyone ! I got an asus n56vz, the Fn keys does'nt work on 12.10. problem is that it got a backlighted keyboard, and i can't use it. Has someone an idea to help me ??
<holstein> well, you can use it without the backlight... but i would probably just try the main ubuntu live, and see if it "just works" and see what they are doing there
<papy> ok do you know the command to backlight the keyboard ??
<papy> i like the backlight, i would like to use it...
<holstein> papy: there likely wont be a "command"
<holstein> papy: there could be a package that is helping it work.. could be a package from the manufacturer for linux that would work
<holstein> papy: i usually test with main ubuntu, as a troubleshooting step.. if it works there, then you should be able to see how to implement it in xfce
<holstein> papy: you are welcome to hang here for help from the volunteers, but this is not an ubuntustudio specific issue, and you would likely get more help in an xfce channel/forum
<studio-user313> bonjour
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-18
<wip> ok i am trying to install dssi-vst on 64bit u-s, but synaptic will remove!!! jaming sooperlooper and other audio related package. what to do?
<senator_> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi senator_
<senator_> hello
<senator_> I am hoping for a little help
<senator_> I have installed the compiz on studio with the hope of using the annotate feature but I cant just understand the combination
<senator_> shift-superkey-1 or so
<senator_> i use it and nothing happens
<smartboyhw> senator_, aren't compiz supposed to be with Unity better?
<senator_> smartboyhw, I dont get what yu mean
<len-1304> senator_, you may have to add the shortcut with the settings manager.
<len-1304> I don't know the command to do that with. but I see there is no shortcut installed for that.
<senator_> here is the thing, I am able to open compiz and select the annotate under Extra... when i do that I then try to use the keys combi but nothing happens
<senator_> I just want to write directly on the screen
<senator_> Freehand is Alt>Super> Button1, while line is alt> Super> Button2... none works
<len-1304> I know so little about compiz that I am not sure what that means., but as soon as you are no longer using a window the shortcuts have to be there in xfce so they are used by the desktop.
<holstein> senator_: i used to use compiz
<holstein> senator_: it is changing upstream... ubuntustudio doesnt do anything to it to change it
<holstein> when i got it working in XFCE, i found i had to really hack at it to get it back to "normal"
<holstein> i dont use it anymore
<senator_> i see
<senator_> great to have yu here holstein
<senator_> all I just wanted is to be able to draw or write on screen directly, , like can be done on windows
<holstein> senator_: like can be done on windows?
<holstein> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Annotate
<holstein> has the shortcut commands
<holstein> as len-1304 says, you should just be able to get compiz running in xfce http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html ...and add the proper plugin
<holstein> senator_: http://code.google.com/p/ardesia/ seems like another option that should work with other comp managers
<tete_> so, got ubuntu studio now installed on usb stick and booted from my workstation, but still i cant hear no sound as soon as i enable jack... this is really driving me crazy
<tete_> it cant be that hard to get that "!$T& working
<FloatingGoat> tete
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<FloatingGoat> how do you hear no sound?
<FloatingGoat> when you play a youtube video?
<FloatingGoat> tete_:
<tete_> jop, i got it now working that i can playback mp3 in audacious
<tete_> with jackd... but i have no idea what to do to get sound of my guitar
<FloatingGoat> haha alright ill be right back
<FloatingGoat> well
<FloatingGoat> you have to connect the system input to itself
<FloatingGoat> actually
<tete_> it is displayed in the settings that its seeing some kind of signals and i really had it now at 100%
<FloatingGoat> it would be better if you opened up rakarak
<tete_> system input to itself?
<tete_> i have rakarrack opened and its giving some wierd noises ;)
<FloatingGoat> okay
<FloatingGoat> open up jack
<tete_> ok
<FloatingGoat> is you guitar connected to the analogue input?
<tete_> hm its a rocksmith realtone cable with integrated soundcard... i have no idea
<tete_> i am absolutly new to all this stuff
<FloatingGoat> okay
<FloatingGoat> so
<FloatingGoat> is it connected with USB?
<tete_> jop
<FloatingGoat> okay open the settings on jack
<tete_> ok
<FloatingGoat> setup I mean
<FloatingGoat> go to the little arrow next to input device
<tete_> ok
<FloatingGoat> it should show your USB device
<FloatingGoat> change it to that
<tete_> hw:1 and hw1,1 where hw1 shows as rocksmith and hw1,0 as usb audio
<FloatingGoat> well
<tete_> got it now on hw:1
<FloatingGoat> change it to rocksmith
<tete_> ok
<FloatingGoat> now you might want to restart jack after that
<tete_> uh its evil crashed ;)
<FloatingGoat> ill be right back as well
<FloatingGoat> its best to log in then out when restarting jack
<FloatingGoat> its a tricky little bugger
<FloatingGoat> but very VERY useful when you get it working
<FloatingGoat> Im actually starting it right now
<tete_> you mean real logout?
<tete_> from the session?
<FloatingGoat> I usually do a killall5
<zequence> If stopping jack makes it crash (known bug) do this in a terminal before trying to restart: killall -9 jackdbus
<FloatingGoat> wow
<FloatingGoat> i never knew that
<zequence> No need to log out
<FloatingGoat> I was going to say
<FloatingGoat> I dont know if this is the best solution
<FloatingGoat> but its the only one I know hahaha
<tete_> ok its back again
<FloatingGoat> and then he come in
<FloatingGoat> zequence: what if jack just fails to start?
<FloatingGoat> tete_: reopen rakarak
<zequence> Ubuntu 13.04 will include a fixed jack. If I get the time for it, I'll try get jack updated on previous releases too
<tete_> its opened
<FloatingGoat> it might not be connected to jack anymore
<tete_> i reopened :)
<FloatingGoat> but what you should do is
<FloatingGoat> go to jack and click connections
<tete_> ok
<FloatingGoat> or connect
<tete_> its in german but i know what you mean :)
<FloatingGoat> click rackarack on the left and system on the right
<FloatingGoat> then click connect
<FloatingGoat> and vice versa
<FloatingGoat> click rakarack on the left and system on the right and click connect
<zequence> FloatingGoat: Just make sure there's no jackd or jackdbus running. Make sure to kill them. If jack doesn't start after that, kill both jack and  pulseaudio. If it still doesn't work, you've got a bad setting or trying to start at too low latency
<tete_> i did it and i can hear some strange sound but when i play on the guitar i can not hear anything
<zequence> FloatingGoat: One reason jack might not start is if pulseaudio is actively using the card for something. And even if it isn't, you might have problems. Using pasuspender can fix that
<zequence> ..killing pulseaudio just makes it restart, btw.
<tete_> now i clicked on "FX on" in rakarrack and now i have this alien sound again ;) i guess its this "rodent airlines" sound
<FloatingGoat> how do i use pasuspender
<zequence> Example: pasuspender -- qjackctl
<FloatingGoat> tete
<FloatingGoat> tete_: but you got it working?
<tete_> i can hear some sound from rakarrack yes but its not my guitar :)
<tete_> when i play on my guitar i can not hear it
<zequence> You can also just use pasuspender to temporarily mute pulseaudio and make it ungrab a card with something like: pasuspender -- sleep 10
<zequence> tete_: Did you connect your audio device input to rakkarack?
<tete_> audacious is working like a charm with jackd so i guess its really only a configuration thing
<FloatingGoat> ill be right back
<tete_> i have only system/capture_1 and system/capture_2 as input
<zequence> One of them is your guitar
<tete_> and rakarrack and pulseaudio jack sink but i guess thats not relevant
<tete_> yes both are connected to rakarrack
<tete_> capture_1 -> in_1 and in_2 and capture_2 to in_1 and in_2
<tete_> i could make a screenshot if that helps
<zequence> tete_: Connect your audio device input to your audio device output. If you don't hear the guitar, then your levels are muted
<tete_> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/ne35yz0e/Bildschirmfoto18.01.2013200101.png
<zequence> tete_: That doesn't look like your usb device
<zequence> That looks like your internal audio device
<tete_> hmm
<zequence> Make sure to select the right one, and restart jack
<tete_> but i selected the rocksmith one..
<zequence> does it have 8 outputs?
<tete_> no my internal sound card also does not have 8 outputs :)
<zequence> tete_: Your internal audio device is not 7.1?
<tete_> no should be 5.1
<zequence> tete_: Did you restart jack?
<tete_> a few minutes ago, yes
<tete_> i restart it again
<zequence> tete_: 2 more outputs may be digital
<zequence> Anyway, it looks very much like an internal device
<tete_> should i leave output device as default?
<zequence> tete_: Just set "interface"
<zequence> Do not set input and output separately
<tete_> ok... so maybe thats the problem
<tete_> ohhhh yeah :) thank you so much
<tete_> i can see a signal in rakarrack
<zequence> have fun
<zequence> To set lower latency, make "frames/period" smaller
<tete_> hm how evil i can see the signal but still no sound
<zequence> 64 is preferred, but it depends a bit on your hardware, whether  you can make it work
<zequence> I'm sure you'll work it out :)
<tete_> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/eydgzz01/Bildschirmfoto18.01.2013201005.png
<tete_> ok i will try it
<zequence> tete_: Oh, you don't have outputs
<zequence> I didn't realize that
<zequence> I guess you have to use input and output separately then
<tete_> hmm ok
<zequence> If you get choppy audio, ask about it on #jack
<zequence> I don't usually use two devices at once like that
<zequence> ..meaning, one for input, and the other for output
<tete_> hm ... still not working, as soon as i change the interface to 2 seperate in/outputs i can get no signal anymore from the guitar
<zequence> tete_: Id' head over to #jack and ask about how to do that. Or #opensourcemusicians
<tete_> jop i just joined #jack
<tete_> thanks :)
<zequence> np
<zequence> tete_: If you feel you have the time to spare, Ubuntu Studio could really use your help
<zequence> Doesn't involve programming nessecarily
<tete_> i could of course spend a few hours
<zequence> tete_: Check out #ubuntustudio-devel
<zequence> Let me introduce you to what we do a bit, and feel free to hang out with us
<tete_> ok
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-19
<WatsonIT> Hello all. I am running Ubuntu Studio 12.10 alongside a standard Ubuntu 12.10 installation. Until I a comfortable that all is working as needed in Studio. The first thing I notice is that the Bluetooth is no longer recognized. Any advice?
<tete_> hi, i cant get ubuntustudio runningon my workstation. in live mode with usb stick its working as expected, but after installing it to a custom partition layout, it boots fine but i can not get move the mouse nor execute alt+f2 to execute any command. but the screen does not look frozen, as its popping up saying that there are few updates - so i chrooted with the usb stick and did the updates, still no luck
<tete_> also the resolution is pretty bad, i guess vesa is chosen, thats not a problem as i can install the drivers later but i could imagine that this is somehow connected with my usb driver problem (microsoft keyboard, logitech mouse)
<tete_> so even the rescue mode is not working because - i guess - of missing modules in initrd or such stuff...
<tetractys> Hi there! proud to be here. I just bought my Akai EWI 4000s (a sort of electronic sax). Anyone has some initial info on how to see a fresh MIDI USB device on ubuntustudio? thanks in advance!
<zequence> tete_: Check the downloaded image for corruption. Something's gone really bad
<zequence> tetractys: Do you have more than one audio device?
<zequence> tetractys: If not, just stick your usb device into the computer. Make sure no audio applications are running, including any browser. Open Qjackctl. Click "Start" (will start the jack audio server). If all went ok, open Hexter (synth). Use "Connect" in Qjackctl, and find the "Alsa" tab. Connect your midi device to Hexter.
<zequence> If it works, you can then close Hexter. Stop jack from qjackctl, by pressing "Stop". In "Setup" set frames/period to something like 64 or 128. Save. Start jack, open Hexter, do the connection. Play
<zequence> .. This will reduce latency
<zequence> tetractys: If jack was unable to shut down properly, use this in a terminal: killall -9 jackdbus
<tete_> zequence, got it working, was some problem because of - i guess - i checked the update option in the installer... did a chroot, mounted everything (proc, dev, ..) and reinstalled the kernel
<zequence> Then retry
<zequence> tete_: Weird
<tetractys> @zequence: thank you very much. i'll try as soon as possible. :)
<zequence> tetractys: I'm assuming you have installed Ubuntu Studio. If not, then there will be more steps
<tetractys> zequence: ubuntustudio 12.10 64bit. only one device anyway.  i'm reinstalling a fresh one on an i7 notebook right now. (this notebook will be used *only* for audio affairs) ;-)
<zequence> tetractys: All right. Just remember, there's a couple of bugs, so starting jack when you have desktop audio running will most likely not work. And, jack often crashes on shutdown, so use the command: killall -9 jackdbus, when that happens
<jbermudes> What does "Parameter value mismatch: was expecting 'i', got 'u'." mean when trying to start Jack?
<tete_> how can i see whats blocking my audio device?
<tete_> when i try: alsa_in hw:Adapter, jackd gets started, and then alsa_in is complaining about: Capture open error: Device or resource busy - when i use fuser to find the process which is blocking the card, its jack itself
<tete_> ... qjackctl did not save the configuration
<zequence> tete_: qjackctl starts jackdbus by default as well. If you want to start jackdbus from the commandline, you can use the jack_control tool
<zequence> jbermudes: post the entire message at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> tete_: Oh, and make sure that one of them is not already running
<zequence> jackdbus || jackd
<jbermudes> zequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548843/
<jbermudes> Some folks over at #jack mentioned that the error is related to a wontfix bug: http://sourceforge.net/p/qjackctl/tickets/2/
<zequence> jbermudes: So, jack did start anyway, right?
<jbermudes> zequence: It appears so, but I can't seem to figure out what settings to use in Audacity to test it out
<zequence> jbermudes: Just use jack in audacity.
<zequence> audacity won't show ports in jack connections until you start it
<zequence> I mean, play something
<zequence> jbermudes: You don't need jack with audacity though. What are you planning to use it for?
<zequence> audacity is an audio wave editor, and is best used for that. I know many people use it as a recording tool as well, which is usually fine for stereo recordings. If you want to do multitrack recordings, I recommend Ardour or qtractor
<jbermudes> I'm trying to record 4 microphones into a 4 track audio file by hooking them up to the PC via an Alesis iO4 audio interface device
<jbermudes> Well, actually in the end I guess they'd be 4 separate audio files
<zequence> jbermudes: I really recommend ardour or qtractor for that. They are also much nicer when mixing, especially Ardour
<zequence> Ardour is a pro multitrack DAW, specifically designed for studio recording
<zequence> audacity on the other hand is really nice when you want to edit audio files
<cfhowlett> jbermudes, ardour all the way for that set up.
<jbermudes> Does ardour have commandline options that would allow me to do things headless like starting and stopping a recording session, exporting, etc.?
<zequence> jbermudes: Are you about to record a live session, or convert audio files? It's the best Linux audio tool you can find for studio recordings.
<zequence> As for starting and stopping, there are a bunch of ways you can control ardour
<zequence> I think the simplest one is just keyboard short cuts
<zequence> ..while ardour is running, of course :)
<jbermudes> Right, but then you can't really do it remotely.
<zequence> jbermudes: You can use midi, or OSC
<zequence> But, I haven't done either myself
<zequence> I think you can even use the network
<jbermudes> Yeah, control via network is what I'm aiming for. So I can make a script to ping a server and it starts recording, then after I ping it to stop it exports it, etc.
<zequence> jbermudes: Why are you doing it remotely? Is the recording happening in a remote location?
<jbermudes> Not a remote location per se, I just want to automate it so I can tie it into another system that's running on a different machine
<zequence> jbermudes: Maybe you're looking for a command line tool all together then
<jbermudes> That'd be fine. I don't need to do any post-processing other than just exporting it
<zequence> jbermudes: Don't know if the tool jack_rec handles multi channel
<zequence> Then there's jack_net* as well
<zequence> On ardour, I'd ask about it on #ardour. And there you might also get help on jack, though there's also #jack where you can ask about the jack net stuff
<zequence> Audacity might work as well, of course, but the already mentioned might prove simpler
<zequence> Audacity doesn't connect with jack very nicely
<jbermudes> I couldn't seem to get Audacity to record stuff but in the 5 minutes I've spent with Ardour I've already gotten something recorded, yay
<zequence> jbermudes: I think OSC, if you can get it to work with ardour is probably the best choice. I know there are tools for using it over the network, but can't advice on which they are
<jbermudes> Sweet. I love Open Source!
<tetractys> jbermudes: you love open source and overall Ubuntu in his artistic expression: Ubuntu Studio! spread the world with this!
<tetractys> :)
<jbermudes> I'm a member of the Ubuntu California LoCo =)
<tetractys> good!
<Guest59093> What command could I assign to the superkey to get it to open the menu in the top left?
<FloatingGoat> what's better?
<FloatingGoat> realtime or low latency?
<zequence> FloatingGoat: realtime involves a patch, which you can only get for every other linux version. It gives you deterministic realtime. It's better.
<zequence> lowlatency is better in another way. It only involves a couple of config options, and you get it with every linux version
<zequence> lowlatency is safer also
<zequence> And almost as good
<FloatingGoat> thanks man
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-20
<cfhowlett> clear
<west> how do I save applications that are open so that when i restart they open up automatically.
<zequence> west: There's ladish for audio applications. A gui tool for it is called Gladish
<zequence> And for other type of stuff, there is some way of saving a session. Don't what tools though. Google on Xubuntu and you should find something
<zequence> or xfce
<west> thanks. will look.
<Unit193> In the logout window, save session.
<west> cool thanks. I saw it on log out.
<spacediver> hi folks
<spacediver> thanks for great distribution
<smartboyhw> spacediver, :)
<spacediver> while installing, I've decided to jump in for a chat ;)
<spacediver> I have a decent lenovo t420 with core i7
<spacediver> and expect to exploit it to the bones ;)
<spacediver> it has 8 cores and 8 gigs of RAM
<spacediver> could you hint me
<spacediver> what latency of jack should i expect to work?
<smartboyhw> spacediver, as we all say: -lowlatency :P
<smartboyhw> However if you want to exploit it to the limits then maybe you need an RT kernel
<spacediver> i'm now at live boot, and uname says it is lowlatency
<spacediver> Linux ubuntu-studio 3.5.0-17-lowlatency
<spacediver> I'm asking for you experience
<smartboyhw> spacediver, quite ok
<spacediver> I was testing it out of the box, and the results were quite strange: even at about 7-8 ms jack latency there were some xruns
<smartboyhw> spacediver, should I bring out the kernel guy?;P
<spacediver> nono :)
<spacediver> and simple playing around with yoshimi (say, 10-20 notes at once) -- and qjackctl showed aboud 80-90% load
<spacediver> ok, gotta reboot now, see ya folks, thanks for chat :)
<sirriffsalot> I'm having some trouble booting the 12.10 version of your dist. from a USB-stick.. It works on another computer, but on this one I just don't understand what is wrong. There are many USB-[options] in my boot selection, but none of them are able to pick up the usb-stick except twice where it was a stroke of luck.. No idea what I did right. Any way of trouble shooting this further?
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-13
<codd> bonjour
<cfhowlett> codd, greetings
<cub> codd, goddag
<codd> hi
<codd>  i have a pb please
<codd> i can't log with my personnal account on my ubuntus system
<cfhowlett> codd, error messages?
<codd> but when i am on command line with another user it is possible
<codd> no error
<codd> no error on the loging page
<cub> sounds like you have another keyboard layout on the login page?
<codd> Jan 11 06:42:27 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "sonfack"
<codd> message from the /var/log/auth.log
<codd> Jan 11 06:43:02 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "sonfack"
<codd> Jan 11 06:43:06 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user lightdm
<codd> i have check the keyboard and i is good
<codd> no pb on keyboard
<codd> message from the auth.log file : Jan 11 06:43:02 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "sonfack"
<codd> Jan 11 06:43:06 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user lightdm
<codd> Jan 11 06:43:07 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "sonfack"
<codd> Jan 11 06:43:46 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "sonfack"
<codd> Jan 11 06:44:01 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user lightdm
<codd> Jan 11 06:44:01 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session opened for user sonfack by (uid=0)
<codd> Jan 11 06:44:01 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_ck_connector(lightdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<codd> Jan 11 06:44:01 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session opened for user lightdm by (uid=0)
<codd> Jan 11 06:44:01 sonfack-HP-625 lightdm: pam_ck_connector(lightdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<codd> Jan 11 06:44:01 sonfack-HP-625 dbus[1034]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.96" (uid=104 pid=4389 comm="/usr/sbin/lightdm-gtk-greeter ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.13" (uid=0 pid=1630 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
<cfhowlett> !paste|codd,
<ubottu> codd,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<codd> and i have many users accound on the machine but only the account having the user name "sonfack" wich is diterbing
<codd> ok
<seb_kuzminsky> what's the apt source line for the ubuntu studio deb archive?
<seb_kuzminsky> i'd like to add it to my sources.list on my vanilla ubuntu precise machine, to fetch the realtime kernel
<beefsalad> its not eufi friendly seb_kuzminsky
<beefsalad> just an fyi
<seb_kuzminsky> beefsalad: eufi?
<beefsalad> uefi sorry
<seb_kuzminsky> my computer does not boot with uefi
<seb_kuzminsky> let me ask my question another way...  where can i download the ubuntu studio realtime kernel?
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: its in the main ubuntu repositories.. but, its not a "realtime kernel"
<holstein> !info linux-lowlatency
<ubottu> linux-lowlatency (source: linux-meta-lowlatency): Complete lowlatency Linux kernel. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.6 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: i would try the generic, however, and see if it suits your needs.. we dont have a lowlatency kernel with uefi AFAIK
<holstein> as you can see here https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel even upstream is not creating an RT kernel.. though, you are always welcome to build and run whatever kernel you like.. or use a PPA
<seb_kuzminsky> holstein: thank you for that information
<seb_kuzminsky> i was following the info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<seb_kuzminsky> which claims there's an -rt kernel flavor available, but i guess it's outdated (i know how hard it is to keep wikis up to date...)
<seb_kuzminsky> debian *is* shipping an rtpreempt kernel: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/linux-image-rt-amd64
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: there are only 2 reason to need low latency.. software synths and realtime effects
<holstein> just becuase you are using those dont mean you *need* a realtime kernel
<seb_kuzminsky> heh, i'm from #linuxcnc (www.linuxcnc.org), we use a realtime kernel to drive multi-ton, multi-horsepower metalworking machines ;-)
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: you dont need to
<seb_kuzminsky> i respectfully disagree
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: its literaly what its made, and labled, and designed for
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: i mean, im sure you can tweak it, but you can do that do a stock kernel
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: you should try a generic kernel that support uefi and get a system booting, and do some tests, and see what you need
<seb_kuzminsky> for years now we've used rtai, and shipped our own kernel packages, we're very excited to use more standard realtime kernels that are more widely used
<seb_kuzminsky> i know exactly what we need: scheduling latency in the single-digit microsecond range
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: you can use whatever kernel you like in ubuntu. we dont, and wont have any more realtime kernels
<seb_kuzminsky> this is to clock out step signals to stepper motors, etc
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: if you want to add it, add it.. the argument we are nearly having is irrelevant
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: we will not have a realtime kernel in the repos
<seb_kuzminsky> ok, well, thanks for your help
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: you can add one, and are welcome and encouraged to
<seb_kuzminsky> i wasn't asking you to do any work, i was only asking if the kernel that's advertised on that wiki page was available in a deb archive somewhere
<seb_kuzminsky> i hear you that it's not, and that's no problem
<holstein> seb_kuzminsky: ppa's are where i would look.. the kxstudio ppa's
<seb_kuzminsky> ah!  ok, i'll check that one out, thanks :-)
<holstein> there are also liquorix..
<beefsalad> seb_kuzminsky: heavy-freaking-metal!
<beefsalad> can I borrow your CNC?
<seb_kuzminsky> heh, sure, you in Colorado, USA?  come on by and we'll build some stuff!  :-)
<beefsalad> no, but I'd make a trip for it!
<beefsalad> uber-cheap AR-15 lowers have always been appealing ;)
<seb_kuzminsky> we have a big get-together once per year, usually in Wichita, Kansas, anyone's welcome
<beefsalad> and a billion other projects I've dreamed about over the years
<beefsalad> awesome!  I have a buddy in Wichita
<seb_kuzminsky> oh, and to keep this conversation on-topic, one of our sillier hackers wrote a gcode program that moves stepper motors at specific speeds to generate sounds, to play the song "daisy"
<beefsalad> lol
<seb_kuzminsky> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0re79zEX5A
<beefsalad> no speakers on this machine yet
<seb_kuzminsky> tbh you're not missing much ;-)
<seb_kuzminsky> it's like that old video of a floppy drive playing the imperial march
<seb_kuzminsky> though the definitive example of the genre is surely the Old Computer Remix of the House of the Rising Sun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w68qZ8JvBds
<seb_kuzminsky> ok, i'll stop spamming your channel now, by folks!  come see us in #linuxcnc if this kind of stuff interest you
<beefsalad> hehe yeah
<beefsalad> floppy drives, scanners, printers, and now a CNC machine
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-14
<dietrichman> hi
<delt> i installed lubuntu-desktop, it added a "gnome" menu entry which left my ubuntu box in an unusable state. way to go guys :3
<delt> had to manually edit config files to disable auto-login
<MaynardW1ters> ping holstein
<delt> btw, how do you edit/add/remove the entries in the desktop-environment selection on the login screen?
<delt> and decide which is the default for auto-login?
<Unit193> Default should be in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ or /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<delt> isn't that per user?
<delt> should be in my home dir somewhere...?
<delt> ah found it, ~/.dmrc
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: hey
<holstein> delt: i usually suggest, when folks come here *before* installing extra packages, to install lxde instead of lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> delt: i find lxde installs quite easily, and i look, and suggest that you or anyone installing packages looks to see what *exactly* is happening to the system
<delt> holstein: good point, that was kind of stupid ..good thing i was able to fix it :D
<holstein> delt: i didnt see that anything was broken
<delt> holstein: do you happen to know where to edit/add/remove the entries in the desktop-environment selection on the login screen?
<holstein> delt: you can remove the sessions, but the only thing that will free up is hard drive space
<delt> i just don't want a cluttered up menu with duplicate entries
<holstein> delt: i mean, how often do you even see that menu, right?
<delt> anyway it's no big deal
<delt> like you said =)
<holstein> delt: you can try http://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu
<delt> ah, /usr/share/sessions
<delt> except there is no such directory on my system
<holstein> delt: im sure you can sort it out, now that you know they are referred to as "sessions"..
<delt> :)
<delt> ah, /usr/share/xsessions
<delt> i aer stipud :3
<taifunorkan> Hello, seems to be, that I hosed my sources list. Ubutu Studio 12.04 LTS. PlS Help!
<taifunorkan> I once updated the list with kxstudio, was interested in additional apps for audio. Puuh.
<taifunorkan> Now no updates any more.
<xequence> taifunorkan: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<taifunorkan> This is what I tried, but made it worse.
<taifunorkan> xequence, thanx for helping.
<xequence> taifunorkan: don't add "proposed"
<xequence> it's not meant for humans
<taifunorkan> Yes I know, a real mistake.
<xequence> What is it you tried?
<xequence> taifunorkan: Which country do you live in?
<xequence> taifunorkan: Also, before continuing, I'd just like to make sure you are really running 12.04. Do this in a terminal: cat /etc/issue
<taifunorkan> xequence: Sources.list
<taifunorkan> http://pastie.org/8631920
<xequence> it's called sources.list
<taifunorkan> Okay pls look at pastie
<xequence> taifunorkan: Why do you have so many 3rd party repos?
<taifunorkan> I did it with http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<xequence> YEs, but why?
<xequence> Adding unofficial 3rd party repos can break your system
<taifunorkan> I don't need, I can deselect them
<xequence> Is the file named correctly? It should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<xequence> Could you paste the output from: sudo apt-get update
<xequence> here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xequence> Or, where you pasted before, sorry :)
<taifunorkan> Ubuntu Partner Repos. Is it okay
<taifunorkan> ?
<xequence> Yes
<xequence> You get only a few things from there - if you decide to install them.
<xequence> Things like Skype and Adobe Acrobat Reader
<xequence> ALl of the official Ubuntu repos are ok. proposed is bad, because it is a repo where packages are uploaded before official release. They can be full of errors
<xequence> proposed is only used for testing packages before release, and usually only about 1-2 weeks before release
<taifunorkan> xequence: Here you are http://paste.ubuntu.com/6749492/
<taifunorkan> I would like to have Skype later, no Adobe reader.
<xequence> taifunorkan: Looks ok. But, I personally don't see the point in so many 3rd party repos. The more you use, and the more they replace your system, the likelier it is you will have problems
<xequence> I would do a fresh install, then not add any repos unless you really need them
<taifunorkan> O no, pls no fresh install.
<taifunorkan> 3rd parties, I mean audacity and banshee, would like to have, vlc maybe.
<taifunorkan> Why not.
<xequence> What happens when you do: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<taifunorkan> okay
<xequence> all of those are available in the official repos
<xequence> No need to add 3rd party repos
<taifunorkan> okay
<taifunorkan> Sorry text in German. Pls have a look. I can translate: http://pastie.org/8631939
<xequence> taifunorkan: I can read it
<xequence> There's a conflict in dependencies
<taifunorkan> Best friend :)
<xequence> did you try: sudo apt-get install -f
<taifunorkan> Yes for gimp?
<taifunorkan> Yes but wait.
<taifunorkan> http://pastie.org/8631945
<xequence> taifunorkan: Try uninstalling gimp-plugin-registry
<taifunorkan> Okay, pls advice howto
<xequence> sudo apt-get remove gimp-plugin-registry
<xequence> I still recommend a fresh install. Only takes a few minutes. This may take you longer
<xequence> A good tip is to keep user files in a seperate partition
<xequence> you can create one during installation, and have it auto-mounted. You can specify your own path, such as /data, instead of /home
<taifunorkan> http://pastie.org/8631952
<taifunorkan> Seems to work.
<xequence> Uninstalling will always work
<xequence> Now, try to update again
<xequence> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xequence> that will upgrade your whole system, btw
<xequence> and don't worry about uninstalling ubuntustudio-* packages. They are only meta packages. Uninstalling them will not remove their dependencies
<taifunorkan> http://pastie.org/8631957
<xequence> no: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xequence> we already updated the package list before
<taifunorkan> You mean reinstall the complete distro?
<xequence> no, I mean upgrade the system, like we tried before
<xequence> Then, if that doesn't work, I would do a fresh install
<taifunorkan> A fersh install of complete ubuntu studio
<taifunorkan> ?
<xequence> First, try the command: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xequence> And if that doesn't work, then I would recommend a fresh install of whatever OS it is that you prefer
<taifunorkan> Good. I first hat the thought I shouldn't have added kxstudio repos.
<taifunorkan> Then I got trouble with audacious.
<xequence> As I explained, that command will upgrade the whole system. Not to a newer release. Just to the latest version of packages
<taifunorkan> Yes it is working, I am jus chatting, sorry.
<taifunorkan> xequence: I just need a pause. Are you still here in twenty minutes? The upgrade is still running.
<xequence> taifunorkan: I will be a bit busy further on, but it seems the upgrade is working fine
<taifunorkan> Okay
<xequence> If you continue to have problems, reinstall
<taifunorkan> xequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6749700/ I hope this is right? Last glance.
<xequence> taifunorkan: Looks good yes. But, again, it is likely you will have more problems in the future
<xequence> because of the big number of 3rd party repos
<xequence> They change the system. What you have now is not strictly Ubuntu Studio anymore
<taifunorkan> Can I deinstall this ressources
<xequence> I don't know how, other than removing the repos, and then reinstalling all of the packages
<taifunorkan> okay
<xequence> Easier, and faster to reinstall
<taifunorkan> Thank you very much.
<taifunorkan> Byr then.
<taifunorkan> Bye then
<xequence> Have fun :)
<MaynardW1ters> holstein: remember our brief chat about my eeepc and upgrading to 12.04
<MaynardW1ters> I was never able to get the install even going, I was considering trying the 13/14LTS pre release, any thoughts or opinions on that?
<delt> Here's a good one: where is it stored which was the last session i opened? I thought it was ~/.dmrc, but changing that file doesn't seem to affect which one is selected by default.
<step1_> Hallo, can somebody give me some help with ubuntu studio?
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i do.. did you try it?
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-15
<MaynardW1ters> holstein: yea, no joy
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: in what way?
<MaynardW1ters> im thinking about trying the xubuntu iso instead
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: its all intel hardware
<MaynardW1ters> wouldnt even correctly boot
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i dont see anything about ubuntustudio that would run on a netbook.. nothing in the work flow
<MaynardW1ters> it looksed like it was looking for a filesystem on /dev/sdd for some reason
<holstein> sounds like a bad iso or installation media
<MaynardW1ters> weren't we just talking about plain ol' ubuntu?
<holstein> still, i would start with xubuntu
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: it literally shouldnt matter.. since its all intel and well supported
<MaynardW1ters> holstein: that was my first suspect as well, but I was able to boot to the liveusb on another machine, and this is the 3rd or 4th standard ubuntu iso i've tried
<MaynardW1ters> as your suggestion goes, I will be trying xubuntu this evening
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: they basically require 3d now with unity, so, you could be hitting some issue i suppose
<MaynardW1ters> i would think the error i would be running into would be closer to that then
<MaynardW1ters> I can try again when i get home (30min -1hour) and give you the exact error with that filesystem
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: sure.. i should be nearby :)
<MaynardW1ters> I tried asking in #ubuntu, but no luck
<MaynardW1ters> cool
<MaynardW1ters> ttul  then
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: you wont want unity on the netbook either
<MaynardW1ters> agreed
<MaynardW1ters> another good reason to start with the xubuntu
<holstein> xfce will be a nice balance
<MaynardW1ters> the xfce i have installed worked kinda well, fluxbox really did the trick tho,
<MaynardW1ters> im not really looking forward to reconfiguing it once i've upgraded
<MaynardW1ters> im out for now
<holstein> o/
<gacyne> anyone using pearOS?
<mama> doris66
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-16
<bbba> alguma cross por aqui?
<greekfire> hey
<cfhowlett> greekfire, greetings
<studio-user617> Speak Spanish ?
<cub> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cub> a bit late, but anyhow.
<vieras_> test...
<vieras_> Hi, question... How do I can remove whole Audio Production section from studio?
<vieras_> to bit lighten and take unused programs out
<Break> hi
<Break> i've installed ubuntu-studio , but can't start using it :/ , i've a problem on the grub , i get a black screen with ' grub> ' interpeter
<Break> i tried to use grub-repair but i've always the same problem
<Break> now connecting from live session, any help please?
<holstein> Break: sounds like i would do some testing.. i would want to know that the hard drive is OK>. i would want to test the iso..
<holstein> if you are getting to a live desktop, then the hardware is supported. that leaves the hard drive
<holstein> if the hard drive is bad, then linux wont "fix" it
<Break> i bought a new pc from 3 days, i tested windows 8 and it worked fine
<Break> holstein: i don't think that it's a hardware problem,
<holstein> Break: sure.. and the issue there is "think".. you test and confirm to be sure
<holstein> Break: new hard drives and hard drives that are 3+ years old are likely to be bad. most likely.. but, i think you are dealing with uefi issues
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cub> That was my thought also
<holstein> what i would do is, try a mini iso.. see that it boots.. mini iso or something like xubuntu/lubuntu.. then add what you like to if from the ubuntustudio packages/metapackages
<holstein> !mini | Break these are the mini iso's you can use
<ubottu> Break these are the mini iso's you can use: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Break> ubottu: it's what i did,
<ubottu> Break: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cub> perhaps the download was faulty
<cub> but..Break will have to return to find out
<MaynardWaters> cub i tried plain jane ubuntu add had a few issues recently
<MaynardWaters> took a few tries before I got the right version  and hardware setup correct
<studio-user620> Hello  !!!
<studio-user620> anyone can help me with a question ?? please.
<holstein> studio-user620: just ask, and we'll see
<MaynardWaters> studio-user620: ask, and if we know we will respond
<MaynardWaters> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<studio-user620> hi holsetin
<studio-user620> which is the latest Nvidia driver that works ??
<holstein> studio-user620: "works" can depend on your specific hardware
<holstein> !ati | studio-user620
<ubottu> studio-user620: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<studio-user620> 331 black screen T_T on Ubuntu 13.10
<holstein> they all work for me
<holstein> !nomodeset | studio-user620 cant help you get started and install a graphics driver
<ubottu> studio-user620 cant help you get started and install a graphics driver: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<studio-user620> I have nvidia 660 Ti.. no work
<holstein> studio-user620: sure.. but, its not a matter of which graphics driver works.. they *all* work.. its a matter of which works for you and your specific hardware case.. and that could be, none of them
<holstein> studio-user620: i would start with the ndivia-current from the repo and go from there
<studio-user620> ok thx
<studio-user620> sorry, my english is basic
<MaynardWaters> holstein: how is your day going?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: not bad
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i have the evening off
<MaynardWaters> \o/
<MaynardWaters> what will you do with yourself?
<holstein> relaxing is on the agenda
<MaynardWaters> more power to ya
<studio-user620> hate windows, I have tired of the forever
<studio-user620> bye bye W8.1
<MaynardWaters> so i feel like i've been reporting back to you a bit on my ubuntu ordeals... latest is I had a desktop/server running 11.04, I got that up to 12.04 and it is running nice, but i ended up using the server 64edition
<MaynardWaters> installed xfce and been slowly configuring from there
<holstein> nice. thats a good way to go, i think
<MaynardWaters> my 5disk raid array was recognize, saved me 2-3 days of rebuilding and moving data back on to that.
<MaynardWaters> :)
<studio-user620> Bye, and t hanks ;)
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-17
<SenseiV183> I installed 13.10 on dell inspiron M5040 laptop and touchpad doesn't work.  Anyone here to walk me through?
<holstein> SenseiV183: sure. not sure what to walk you through
<holstein> SenseiV183: basically, make sure the touchpad works in a supported operating system
<SenseiV183> I know it worked on the LTS
<holstein> try the live CD and see if it works with it.. then, try looking for and applying upgrades
<holstein> SenseiV183: then, try looking in the bios..
<SenseiV183> It's enabled there
<holstein> SenseiV183: you can look in lspci and/or lsusb
<holstein> SenseiV183: did you look for and apply upgrades and reboot
<SenseiV183> I also had a pen tablet plugged in and a wireless keyboard + mouse dongle but the wireless mouse is lost.  Those two pointing devices where on when I did the install if that makes any difference.
<holstein> SenseiV183: unplug everything.. look for and apply upgrades and reboot
<SenseiV183> If I unplug everthing I don't know if I'll be able to "get around" without a pointer lol.
<SenseiV183> In Windows I know all the keyboard tricks.
<holstein> SenseiV183: you can do it all from tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SenseiV183> Ok
<holstein> though, you can do it with  whatever you have plugged in
<holstein> and *then* after updates are applied, shutdown
<holstein> unplug and reboot
<SenseiV183> Ahhhh
<holstein> basically.. apply possible fixes, and restart with the minimal hardware plugged in
<holstein> SenseiV183: just message in here, please
<SenseiV183> is forward slash notice a priate message?
<SenseiV183> You mean don't use pastebin?
<holstein> SenseiV183: just message here
<holstein> SenseiV183: whats going on
<holstein> ?
<SenseiV183> I put the output in the pastebin link
<SenseiV183> I thought that was proper irc way
<holstein> i'll share it here? or would you like to?
<holstein> well. its nothing personal, so here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6766163/
<holstein> what would i do? plug a mouse in and enjoy the rest of the evening
<holstein> what do i suggest you do? maybe try #ubuntu.. try other live CD's.. make certain the hardware is not disabled somewhere with a keyboard shortcut
<SenseiV183> I want a touchpad working for when I want to take my laptop off the desk
<holstein> SenseiV183: i hear you
<SenseiV183> It's not disabled by the fn key either.
<holstein> SenseiV183: nothing about ubuntu is preventing the touchpad from being able to be supported.. and, if you say it used to work, its likely easy enough to make it work
<holstein> SenseiV183: does it work from a live CD?
<SenseiV183> I didn't try it from the live cd.  I was using my pen tablet
<holstein> SenseiV183: how would you feel about firing up, A. the live CD you installed from.. and B. the last live CD that you say supported the device
<SenseiV183> Or maybe I did try and it didn't work.  I don't remember when I noticed it doesn't work anymore, but it still works when I boot to Windows 7
<holstein> i feel B is particularly handy
<holstein> sure.. but you were guaranteed windows support from the manufacturer
<holstein> they are welcome to provide you linux support as well... but, i would just try the live CD's and go from there
<SenseiV183> Yeah I don't know of 13.10 supports my touchpad or not.  I don't know which item in lspci is my touchpad either.
<holstein> the better question is, does your hardware support 13.10?
<holstein> and it seems most of it does
<holstein> SenseiV183: i dont see the touchpad listed
<SenseiV183> and if it works on the live cd, then what?  How to make it work on my HD installed platform?
<SenseiV183> Hmmm.
<SenseiV183> Everything else works.  Even Sound!
<SenseiV183> I wouldn't have thought a laptop touchpad is a pci device.
<holstein> could be in lsusb but i dont see it
<SenseiV183> me neither hmmm..
<SenseiV183> /
<SenseiV183> I have an irc related question.  When I type //notice holstein my message here.  Doesn't that go to the channel for all to see?
<holstein> no
<holstein> you can hilight me here
<holstein> "h" or "hol" and hit "tab" key
<SenseiV183> How to highlight?
<holstein> then you get my nick..
<holstein> i see what you were doing
<holstein> SenseiV183: i didnt mean to be agro about it.. i though you were "up to something" ;)
<SenseiV183> lol.  No.
<SenseiV183> Just up to getting help from the community.  And learning irc ropes along the way.
<SenseiV183> Thanks for the TAB trick!
<SenseiV183> makes life easy.
<holstein> yup.. that works in the command line as well
<SenseiV183> So if I type out a full nick I just put the comma that the tab key puts thier and a comma after a nick will highlight?
<SenseiV183> there
<holstein> SenseiV183: depends on how the user has it setup.. i can ask for hilights.. but, any mention of holstein will hilight me
<SenseiV183> Autocomplete command line cool.
<SenseiV183> Ok.
<holstein>  /q or /query is for a PM.. private message
<SenseiV183> I'm using the Xchat and I like it.
<holstein> yeah.. i liked xchat a lot too
<holstein> its well supported and clean
<SenseiV183> Is there a way to print the channel window to a printer?
<SenseiV183> without copy paste to text editor?
<holstein> you can always print screen, or c/p ^
<holstein> not sure what irc clients print.. ive never tried it
<holstein> always just copy and pasted
<SenseiV183> Anyone know any tricks to boost blender performance on Saucy?
<holstein> SenseiV183: graphics driver
<holstein> !ati | SenseiV183
<ubottu> SenseiV183: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> if there is a proprietar option.. if not, then you wont boost it much
<holstein> proprietary*
<SenseiV183> what command can I type to see what driver I have now?
<SenseiV183> maybe the answer is in the link duh.  I'll look at it first.
<holstein> lspci -k might help
<holstein> SenseiV183: im out.. if it gets too quiet for you, try #ubuntu.. or #xubuntu.. hope to catch up with you again soon..
<SenseiV183> holstein, Thanks.  Peace out
<delt> Turns out it's a BUG in lightdm (doesn't obey ~/.lightdm)  :/
<delt> Turns out it's a BUG in lightdm (doesn't obey ~/.dmrc)  :/
<delt> (sry about that first one)
<Unit193> And /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/ ?
<delt> also doesn't work, at least deleting a user
<delt> also doesn't work, at least deleting a user's file and logging in again -> same session
<delt> sry, keyboard
<Unit193> Select a different session?
<Unit193> What are you trying to do?
<delt> yeah, but i'm wondering how to select the default autologin session from a startup script.
<delt> ie rc.local
<delt> so that even if i futz around with other desktops, after rebooting it always comes back to my good old xfce (session name ubuntustudio)
<delt> ...or if i forget to set it in the little menu in the upper right
<Unit193> /var/lib/AccountsService/users/unit193
<Unit193> Err, well you get it.
<delt> aha, got it :D
<Unit193> dmrc is a fallback, not main.
<delt> let's test....
<delt> nope... weird thing is, it autologged into other desktop (unity) but after logging out, ubuntustudio was selected by default at the login screen
<SenseiV183> I got errors installing driver from AMD http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6766491/
<SenseiV183> I'm afraid to reboot or shutdown now <G>
<oslt> I have lots of trouble with jackd and sound. Is it safe to remove jack-d and qjackctl frome the system?
<oslt> and reinstall them?
<holstein> oslt: sure
<holstein> oslt: you should be able to just reinstall without removing them
<cub> oslt, why do you think that will resolve the issues? Or do you just want to set everything backto default?
<oslt> That didn't work.
<cub> ah holstein is already on it. I leave it to you. :P
<holstein> oslt: well, you are assuming that it will work
<holstein> cub: hey!.. go for it :)
<oslt> Setting everything to default, might solve the problem.
<cub> haha no you are way more experienced when it comes to audio
<oslt> But there are config files.
<oslt> Two days ago everything was running well.
<holstein> oslt: what triggered it?
<oslt> Shit for audio :-)
<oslt> holstein: I really don't have any idea. Jackd seems to be running.
<holstein> oslt: i dont understand, and try and keep the language clean.. what im looking for is "i upgraded the kernel and.."
<oslt> Maybe it is running twice. I only installed libreoffice 32 bit on 64 bit.
<oslt> The software is working.
<holstein> oslt: what software is "working"? jack?
<oslt> No upgrade, fres install half a week ago.
<oslt> LibreOffice, I only wanted to tell what I did meanwhile. I was asked.
<oslt> Jack does not work.
<holstein> oslt: i would run a live CD to try and determine the hardware is funtioning properly and remove my hard drive and installed os from the equation
<holstein> i would look at and share the output of the jack messages window
<oslt> holstein: I open Jack control and get this message.
<oslt> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/150M
<holstein> oslt: i use qjackctl
<holstein> oslt: i open it, then click start to start.. i do that *before* opening any apps that might try and start jack on their own
<oslt> then i start.
<oslt> Okay qcackctl, i meant.
<oslt> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/150N
<holstein> also, the audio labels can change
<holstein> they can jump.. if you have an external card you are using
<oslt> holstein: I know.
<holstein> oslt: so, make certain you are choosing the proper device
<oslt> It is right. It is my usb audio-interface.
<holstein> oslt: doulbe check
<holstein> oslt: remove the usb interface and test with the internal card
<oslt> okay
<oslt> holstein: I plugged of the audio interface and chose the internal soundcard. Same sitauation.
<oslt> holstein: And now. What do you guess?
<cub> I think holstein had to leave for a while. I'm also off, leaving work. Maybe someone will jump in, otherwise hang around and people will pick up later on again.
<cub> oslt, ^
<oslt> cub: Thank you.
<holstein> oslt: how does it work with a live CD?
<holstein> oslt: also, i'll run "gksudo qjackctl" *temporarily*, to troubleshoot permissions
<oslt> holstein: okay I need a few minutes to check this out.
<holstein> oslt: you can try removing the saved xsessions for xfce
<oslt> gksudo no better
<oslt> How to remove?
<holstein> oslt: are you certain jack is not running in the background?
<holstein> oslt: remove what?
<oslt> xsession errors
<oslt> I am not sure that jack is not already running.
<holstein> oslt: comfirm that its not
<holstein> oslt: im talking about the saved xsessions.. nothing about errors
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu
<oslt> In task manager there is still jackdbus auto
<holstein> oslt: i run "ps aux | grep jack" and kill whatever is running that shouldnt be
<oslt> qjackctl is terminated
<holstein> oslt: qjackctl is just a GUI
<holstein> oslt: qjackctl is just a tool to configure and start jack
<oslt> I know, but if terminated jackd shoul stop too!?
<holstein> oslt: no
<holstein> oslt: if you stop it with the gui, and it stops cleanly.. otherwise, it does what it does
<oslt> Is then jack running all the time?
<holstein> oslt: i dont know what is doing what when
<oslt> okay
<holstein> oslt: i know my system and set up.. nothing runs automatically or in the background
<holstein> if i think it is, i use "ps aux | grep jack" to check, and kill it
<oslt> Is "jackdbus auto" a running instance of jack.
<oslt> ?
<oslt> This I have in the task manager.
<oslt> Mybe thre is something double?
<holstein> oslt: i have no idea how you have configured it
<holstein> oslt: i use "ps aux" in the terminal to see what is running, and kill what i dont want running
<holstein> oslt: if you saved the x session on shutdown or logout once, that could be trying to start jack and breaking it
<holstein> oslt: i would kill jackdbus and test
<oslt> http://pastie.org/8642875
<oslt> Okay I haven't killed already.
<oslt> Sorry howto kill command
<oslt> kill -all jackdbus?
<holstein> oslt: i refer to the PID and kill, or do whatever it takes..
<oslt> okay
<oslt> Sorry, this is the right pastie http://pastie.org/8642886
<oslt> Okay I do killall -9 jackd
<zequence> oslt: Just to be sure, kill both jackd and jackdbus
<oslt> no process found
<oslt> okay
<oslt> Operation not allowed for killall -9 jackdbus
<holstein> oslt: i just do whatever it takes to make sure nothing is runing that can cause problems
<oslt> Result of ps aux | grep jack
<oslt>  ishttp://pastie.org/8642894
<holstein> oslt: sudo kill whatever
<oslt> okay sudo
<zequence> oslt: have you started processes as root?
<holstein> oslt: i wouldnt over think it.. since, we dont know that its the issue anyways
<holstein> oslt: you havent tried removing saved sessions..
<holstein> i would try something... then move on if you cant get it.. i mean, realistically, it takes less than 10 minutes to reinstall
<oslt> I reinstalled my system three times during 10 days for different reasons.
<holstein> oslt: ok.. any of those reasons hardware failure related? that can cause issues like what you are seesing
<zequence> oslt: Were you able to kill jackdbus?
<oslt> zequence: No process is found.
<oslt> wait
<oslt> Yes: Thats the reply.
<oslt> I am not able to come through howto delete xsessions.
<holstein> oslt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu
<oslt> holstein: *In session tab, Click 'Clear saved session'
<oslt> There is no such tab.
<oslt> The other tutorial is to difficult for me.
<oslt> part of
<oslt> I go very confused, seems to difficult.
<oslt> Thanks to all. I quit and think over it.
<oslt> get bulimia meanwhile ;-)
<zequence> oslt: If no process if found, then there's no process anymore
<zequence> oslt: Now, I'd like to see what devices you have
<zequence> oslt: this command, paste somehwere: cat /proc/asound/cards
<oslt> hw:3 is usb audio device
<zequence> ok, so try jackd with hw:3 now: jackd -d alsa -d hw:3
<oslt> hw:0 is internal sound card
<zequence> does jack start with the internal, but not with the usb device?
<holstein> oslt: you cant assume those labels. i would unplug the USB one, and reboot, and use *only* the internal to troubleshoot this
<holstein> those labels can change
<zequence> right, the order of the cards may change at each boot
<oslt> I know, but I checked in qjaclctl
<zequence> oslt: So, try jackd now. And tell us, does your internal card work? does your usb device work?
<zequence> try jackd from the command line
<zequence> not using qjackctl
<holstein> oslt: ok.. but what would i do? reduce variables by only having one device.. so im not testing "is my jack configuration correct?" and "is jack functioning" at the same time
<oslt> http://pastie.org/8642948
<oslt> I already did, switched off audio interface. It is working neither.
<zequence> already did, when?
<zequence> now?
<holstein> oslt: you are referring to 2 devices
<zequence> please just do as I say
<oslt> Wow Audacious is running with Jack
<oslt> zequence I did.
<zequence> ok, you are not following my instructions. Impossible to know what is going on
<oslt> and I posted the result: http://pastie.org/8642948
<holstein> oslt: you should not be running *anything*, as i said, in the background that will try and auto start jack
<zequence> I have a problem with internet it seems. Can't load pages right now. bbl
<holstein> what would i do? remove my saved xsessions. remove the USB device.. reboot.. open *nothing* but qjackctl and a terminal
<oslt> holstein: Sorry I dealed with zequence.
<holstein> oslt: i dont see where *anyone* said to start audacious..
<oslt> okay
<oslt> I stopped.
<oslt> Next?
<holstein> oslt: sure.. but, not you have to kill jack again
<holstein> oslt: you have to check for jack running again.. and *not* open anything
<oslt> okay
<holstein> oslt: have you removed the xsessions? have you unplugged the USB device?
<zequence> ok. back
<zequence> oslt: Ok, so determined from the output from your jackd command, your device is working fine
<oslt> okay it is killed
<zequence> oslt: If you are unsure about qjackctl configs, you could delete (reset) them, and start it over
<zequence> oslt: Also, remember always to start jack with whatever jack control application you use before starting any jack applications
<zequence> some will start jackd by default
<oslt> holstein: I do not know howto remove.
<oslt> holstein: I don't want to manipulate system files.
<holstein> oslt: ok.. then, consider reinstallation if a live CD seems to support the hardware as you expect
<zequence> oslt: qjackctl configs are in ~/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<holstein> oslt: you will need to manipulate things in order to troubleshoot and "fix"
<zequence> to remove, just do: rm ~/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<oslt> holstein okay
<zequence> at least we can determine there is nothing wrong with jack starting your device
<oslt> zequence I removed iQjackCtl.conf. Yes that's great.
<zequence> it happens sometimes that the qjackctl config gets corrupted
<oslt> okay
<oslt> oslt: But it is good, watching jack working together with audacious, at least.
<oslt> zequence: Now start qjackctl again?
<zequence> oslt: first, close all jack applications, and kill jack
<oslt> okay
<zequence> then, start qjackctl, start jack, then start jack applications
<oslt> qjackctl is running, and now?
<holstein> oslt: what i read is, start jack applications
<holstein> oslt: above, zequence states.. start qjackctl.. you have done that?
<oslt> holstein: yes
<holstein> then, start jack using qjackctl. you have said "is running".. so, is that JACK? or qjackctl?
<oslt> qjackctl
<holstein> oslt: if its just qjackctl, then you will start jack.. *then* open jack applications
<holstein> oslt: qjackctl is *not* jack.. its just a way to manage and start it.. and stop it
<oslt> holstein: I know. But I am not sure if jack is really running, by activating qjackctl.
<holstein> so.. if you havent used qjackctl to start jack, use it to start jack by pressing the "Start" button.. *then*, open jack applications such as audacious
<holstein> oslt: i am
<holstein> oslt: its not, if you didnt start it using the tool
<oslt> holstein: Yeah
<holstein> oslt: it has a button that is labled "start".. and "stop"
<holstein> oslt: you can click it to start jack
<oslt> Audacious is working. Guess with Jack.
<holstein> oslt: you start audacious *after* starting jack
<oslt> Yes
<oslt> I give ardour a tiral, okay?
<holstein> i wouldnt jump right to ardour from here.. but, do what you like
<oslt> Yes and ardour is working. Seems that killing jack and then deleting confiugration file was right.
<holstein> oslt: you removed the config file for qjackctl
<oslt> Yes like zequence told me
<oslt> rm ~/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<zequence> qjackctl has its own configuration, but when you make settings with it, it will also write settings for both jackd and jackdbus
<holstein> oslt: im just stating what you did.. you didnt remove a config for jack.. it was for qjackctl
<oslt> I don't know, but now it seems to be working: why?
<oslt> killing jackd with sudo?
<zequence> perhaps you started it as root?
<oslt> No
<holstein> oslt: you removed the config for qjackctl that had some settings that were causing issues
<oslt> Yes, I guess.
<holstein> oslt: ? you did that, and it worked.. so, thats pretty much a correlation for me
<oslt> Luv u all.
<oslt> I hope it will stay for a while.
<holstein> oslt: "hope" is not something that effects hardware or software..
<oslt> Hope 2
<oslt> Thanks a lot.
<oslt> I must walk the dog.
<zequence> say hello to it from me
<rhizo> hi folks
<rhizo> I just installed ubuntu studio 13.10 and configured my soundcards with jack
<rhizo> with patchage I tried to connect my midi keyboard to a preinstalled synth, hexter
<rhizo> but i could not play any software synth with my midi keyboard. I also tried a different drumpad midi controller, nothing happened
<rhizo> when i hit "send test note" in hexter, I can hear sound
<rhizo> should I try midi routing with another application or has anyone an idea why this happens?
<rhizo> with hm, with virtual midi keyboard i can send notes
<rhizo> oh, sorry, I  was on the wrong channel with my hardware devices...
<joeblow89237> HI
<joeblow89237> HI?
<joeblow89237> i have A LOT of questions
<rhizo> Hi
<joeblow89237> yeaaah
<joeblow89237> so a lot of WEIRD things happened to me while I was discovering Ubuntu Studio
<joeblow89237> btw excuse my english it may be broken
<joeblow89237> and Im wondering if you guys could maybe, either explain what the hell is going or teach me a few things
<joeblow89237> or actually I need to learn a lot
<rhizo> what's the weird things?
<joeblow89237> like someone is in my fucking computer
<joeblow89237> oops sorry
<joeblow89237> for the swear
<joeblow89237> I GUESS
<joeblow89237> maybee im just PARANOID
<joeblow89237> no?
<joeblow89237> the thing is most of the time I had no internet connection
<joeblow89237> ALSO ID like to know if theres a more precise pitch shifter DSP for audacious
<joeblow89237> pitch changer
<joeblow89237> i'm freaking out...
<joeblow89237> oh man
<joeblow89237> :(
<joeblow89237> when do you people get your free time?
<joeblow89237> awwwwwwwh
<rhizo> maybe the vocproc lv2 plugin is something for you...
<joeblow89237> rhizo what do you do here?
<joeblow89237> how would I use this plugin with audacious
<rhizo> Just hanging around, I installed Ubuntu Studio and was too dizzy to realize that I have set my midi controllers on different channels and I wondered why I could not play soft synths
<joeblow89237> ah
<joeblow89237> ok
<joeblow89237> do you know how you umn
<joeblow89237> pass all audio onto jack
<joeblow89237> instead of pulseaudio
<joeblow89237> like have jack used as default
<joeblow89237> for everything when you start up ubuntu studio
<rhizo> On a different installation I used zita-ajbridge to have it bridged
<joeblow89237> mmhhh
<joeblow89237> zita-ajbridge
<joeblow89237> whats that?
<rhizo> if you want to have some audio output from programs that do not have jack output in jack
<joeblow89237> alright
<rhizo> it is a sound bridge
<joeblow89237> is it easy to use?
<rhizo> I think so
<joeblow89237> can I simply install it with apt-get ?
<rhizo> just install and run it and the programs should appear in patchage for example
<joeblow89237> alrightt uhhh
<joeblow89237> mmhh im not on ubuntu studio right now
<rhizo> yes, the name of the package is zita-ajbridge
<rhizo> then write it down *g*
<joeblow89237> yeah already done
<joeblow89237> i was just wondering how it works
<joeblow89237> oh yeah and when I use vlc with jack I get problem with channels
<rhizo> Do you have stereo or 5.1?
<joeblow89237> I have stereo
<joeblow89237> but yeah it kinda feels like im getting channels from a 5.1
<rhizo> I think you can set it up in vlc to have stereo downmix
<joeblow89237> yeah but I searched for it
<joeblow89237> cant find it
<rhizo> I have a look...
<rhizo> try to deactivate the dolby surround option under options, audio...
<joeblow89237> I remember doing it
<joeblow89237> did not help
<joeblow89237> anyway
<joeblow89237> hi...
<joeblow89237> is anyone here?
<rhizo> sure
<rhizo> nice, with my ubuntu studio installation all my midi timing issues are gone
<joeblow89237> yeah
<joeblow89237> i dont know why you would use anything else than this kernel
<joeblow89237> or one that works like it
<rhizo> and there are cool things in the repos that are new to me...
<joeblow89237> yeah
<joeblow89237> ok
<joeblow89237> is anyone here working on ubuntu studio?
<joeblow89237> that could tell me how I could have a minimal installation of it
<joeblow89237> or at least
<joeblow89237> without the photo editing stuff
<joeblow89237> or how to modify a kernel
<joeblow89237> so it becomes uuh low latency
<joeblow89237> I have no knowledge...
<joeblow89237> ok
<joeblow89237> um
<joeblow89237> hello?
<cub> joeblow89237, if you have installed Ubuntu Studio you already have the lowlatency kernel, no need to modify it.
<cub> You can choose at boot to run with the standard kernel, but usually you start with lowlatency
<cub> joeblow89237, as for removing the photo editing applications I think you can remove the ubuntustudio-graphics package. I haven't tried it myself so don't take my word for it ...
<joeblow89237> um
<joeblow89237> yeah but lets say I want to use another distro
<joeblow89237> with a low latency kernel
<joeblow89237> like debian
<joeblow89237> because I don't know, it's lighter
<joeblow89237> no?
<joeblow89237> alllriigghhtt...
<joeblow89237> no one?
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-18
<ray12683> Spricht einer hier auch die deutsche Sprache? Leider ist mein Englisch für eine gute Kommunikation nicht zu gebrauchen.
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ray12683> Danke. Schönes Wochenende!
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-19
<evon> I am only able to record through one channel. Any ideas how i can fix this?
<ethermonk> what happens when you attempt to change the channel manually?
<evon> ethermonk, What do you mean? I don't think i know how to do it manually
<evon> ethermonk, I have a mic hooked up through an mbox mini
<ethermonk> sorry. i thought you were talking about recording TV shows  :P
<evon> ethermonk, lol
<ethermonk> have you tried opening qjackctl and configuring the audio channels there?
<evon> ethermonk, I guess I will ahve to try that now
<evon> ethermonk, I have that program installed but I don't know how to use it
<ethermonk> click the connect button and draw ines to patch what into where
<ethermonk> lines*
<evon> ethermonk, ok that's don
<ethermonk> oops, click start first
<ethermonk> then connect
<ethermonk> i use to use that in order to get live sound from the mic out to the speakers. thats about all i know.   more help can be found in #opensourcemusicians or #jack
<evon> still only one channel
<ethermonk> i see jackrack has a setting for audio channels. i've never used it b4 though
<ethermonk> what are you using to record with?
<evon> mbox mini with mic connected to it
<ethermonk> looking through the forums, this mbox mini seems to be problematic.
<evon> gosh darnit
<ethermonk> seeing after some work and special drivers, the mbox2 will work under audacity
<ethermonk> http://www.zamaudio.com/?p=953
<ethermonk> you might want to talk to the people in #opensourcemusicians or #jack there might be some one with hands on experience with this device
<evon> alright thanks for the support
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-12
<studio-user725> Hey
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-13
<songshop> can anyone get ardour3 to export stems or anything at all ????  so buggy it's a joke.
<jarnos_> How can Ubuntustudio know which other machines there are in local network? It can ping my mythbuntu backend by domain name, but another computer does not know the domain name.
<jarnos_> jarnos_, oh, now another computer knows the backend by domain name, too.
<holstein> jarnos: you would need a local DNS server
<holstein> jarnos: i used to have a router running ddwrt firmware, that would "automagically" do it for my network
<holstein> the short answer is, they just know what you tell them, or what you have something else configured to tell them..
<jarnos> holstein, I guess ubuntu does some searching during boot.
<holstein> jarnos: "they" would actually do the search on query
<holstein> if "they" are given the answer where they are asking, then, it will resolve
<jarnos> holstein, I wonder how my US box knows the IP of mythbuntu backend by domain name, even if it is not written in /etc/hosts. I am not aware of any ddwrt firmware in my router, but maybe my Internet operator has put one there.
<holstein> jarnos: its not magic, its becuase of the DNS configuration
<holstein> jarnos: i am only stating that the ddwrt firmware did this automatically for me, by providing a dns server
<jarnos> holstein, but do you have an idea what is doing it for me?
<holstein> jarnos: my "internet operator" router does *not* do automatic DNS resolving
<holstein> jarnos: yes, friend.. DNS
<holstein> jarnos: something, on your network, when asked, is/was/has provided that resolution
<holstein> jarnos: personally, i put all my devices, that i need access to like that, on a home network, on a static IP, and i'll just refer to IP
<holstein> jarnos: i know that that will work, and i dont need another devices/service to provide that
<holstein> jarnos: AFAIK, myth provides hostname resolving like that..
<gaconsalt> vv
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-14
<catchwater> hi
<holstein> catchwater: o/
<wb4bbc> Evening All
<holstein> o/
<sankaran> dual booting ( ubuntu and win xp prof, asus m4a785-m mother board processor am2+and chipset amd 785g+ problem faced- while booting into ubuntu sometimes  booting stops with the message in small letters " [   17.497455] k 10 temp 0000:00:18.3: unreliable CPU thermal sensor: monitoring disabled." Then i have to shut down and start afresh. surprisingly if the same message comes in bold letters booting goes on w/o any problem. Pl solve.
<delt> Hello
<delt> is there a way to initialize the sound card's volume to pulseaudio's default? Each time i restart my laptop, the volume is at maximum until i touch the volume knob...
<delt> which then, when i move it just a little bit, sets the volume to what it's supposed to be (about half)
<delt> seems like just incrementing and decrementing it from my X startup scripts or whatever, would fix this problem
<zequence> delt: You could report a bug on that: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<zequence> Pulseaudio devs are quite active, and a few are also developing Ubuntu.
<Riddell> zequence or something with commit rights, please change khelpcenter4 in seeds to khelpcenter
<zequence> Riddell: Ok. Thanks
<zequence> Done
<Bernhard_L> Does anybody know about linuxsampler?
<Bernhard_L> Installed qsampler and linuxsampler, but qsampler starts with segfault.
<Bernhard_L> linuxsampler is not in the distro, but qsampler. Qsampler only workling with linuxsampler.
<Bernhard_L> I want to have some natural sounding instruments, no synths.
<Bernhard_L> Otherwise I need a hardware solution which is expensive.
<OvenWerks> Bernhard_L: linuxsampler has to be installed after because the licence is not ubuntu/gpl compatible.
<OvenWerks> It is still free and open. I think there is a repo that does have it though
<OvenWerks> Off the top of my head I don't know which one... that would be me not being a kb player.
<Bernhard_L> I added kxstudio ppa and successfully installed linuxsampler.
<Bernhard_L> But qsampler crashes with segfault.
<Bernhard_L> OvenWerks: Did not find any practical solution.
<Bernhard_L> Also I ran into trouble with KXstudio and Ununtustudio conflicts.
<Bernhard_L> Therefore I deleted kxstudio again.
<Bernhard_L> Would be great to have some realistic instruments with velocity sensitivity.
<Bernhard_L> a software soundsampler in UbuntuStudio.
<OvenWerks> Ya kxstudio tends to want to install a lot of stuff. I am not sure what the best way to install ls on ubuntu is. I might try doing my own build.
<Bernhard_L> Ubuntustudio doesn't work properly any more, because of cahnged dependencies I feear. I had those troubles a year before. I remember.  ls i have succesfully installed, I think.
<Bernhard_L> It is running from terminal.
<OvenWerks> samplev1 and specimen are also samplers, but do not have as many features.
<Bernhard_L> Yes very basical.
<Bernhard_L> I thin k of buying Ketron SD 2 hardware sampler.
<Bernhard_L> Costs about 300 EUR.
<OvenWerks> That doesn't sound bad, but that is from a bass players POV who only has the one instrument and an amp. kb generally have more than one sound generator.
<Bernhard_L> Okay, thanks OvenWerks.
<Bernhard_L> Linuxsampler seems to be okay: http://pastebin.com/PCkdn0Je
<OvenWerks> OK, I have to go... work time for me.
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-15
<vlt> Hello. How can I use the Salamander piano samples on Ubuntustudio? Is linuxsampler available on 14.10?
<holstein> vlt: AFAIK, its not in the repos
<holstein> vlt: should be able to find a PPA, or just build it according to the creators specs
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/tag/linuxsampler/ is a friend that uses ubuntu and linux sampler
<holstein> he's [lsd] in #opensourcemusicians
<vlt> holstein: Thank you!
<vlt> Wasn't there a decent studio distro also with linuxsampler? kxstudio maybe?
<holstein> vlt: "decent" will always be a matter of opinion, and what is allowed to be included in the repos is not a reflection of quality in any way
<holstein> vlt: ubuntu/ubuntustudio/linux is not prevening linuxsampler from running on it
<holstein> vlt: i believe it was removed and not able to be included due to licensing..
<holstein> vlt: if you would like it to be included, let the creators know that, and the community welcomes it
<vlt> Aah ... ok!
<holstein> vlt: otherwise, kxstudio ppa's are among the sources i reference that provide that tool
<jamie_> hey I was wanting to switch over to ubuntu studio, I am currently using ubuntu 14.10 and have quite a bit of work saved on here and i am trying not to loose everything
<holstein> jamie_: sure.. dont
<holstein> jamie_: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> jamie_: just install what you want/need from the ubuntustudio software into your current installation. but, i also suggest you plan for *when* you lose that installation due to hardware failure, and backup properly
<holstein> otherwise, you can use the ubuntustudio live iso to learn what you would like to be using from ubuntustuduio
<jamie_> holstein: thanks. I know about the back up stuff... I work for mozilla
<holstein> sure, and im just addressing the "i have a lot of work on there and im trying not to loose everything", since, you will, and it will have nothing to do with this issue
<jamie_> and is the insatall and apt-get, the repository, and the graphics drives
<jamie_> the same
<holstein> jamie_: there is no "repository".. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<jamie_> okay thanks
<jamie_> holstein: sorry for the annoyance... kinda multi tasking right now, sorry
<holstein> jamie_: *all* the software is in the main repos for ubuntu.. so, you can open the package manager of your choice, and search "ubuntustudio".. synaptic is a nice GUI one
<holstein> but, i suggest *not* doing that, since, that can change the desktop, and UI.. and you dont need to do that to use the applications
<holstein> if you are not planning on doing audio production, and using JACK audio, i argue, you dont need most (like 90%) of what ubuntustudio provides
<jamie_> holstein: I do
<holstein> you would be more comfortable adding, for example, just audacity, etc
<holstein> jamie_: sure, and even if you *are* interested in using JACK, you dont necessarily need to change your UI do do that
<holstein> but, you are welcome to
<holstein> i suggest, just try the live iso, and see what is there, and what you need
<jamie_> i know i like the ui quite a bit, it seems more flowing
<holstein> jamie_: its xfce/xubuntu basically
<jamie_> yea... forgot i could have answered my own questions with virtual box
<holstein> jamie_: thats a good idea, as well
<holstein> just to see what is happening and what you want/need
<jamie_> i just needed to make sure i can put firefox web developer edition for work
<holstein> jamie_: its ubuntu.. nothing about ubuntu will prevent that
<jamie_> that is what i was making sure.. i know that i have had problems with lubuntu in the past not having the right parts that i need, were removed to make it light weight and had to add the sources to the software manager
<holstein> jamie_: sure, but with lubuntu, its the same.. the "parts" are all in the repos..
<holstein> jamie_: you dont need to add the "sources" though.. the sources are the main ubuntu sources
<holstein> jamie_: if the tools you need are not in the repos, then, they will not be in main ubuntu..
<jamie_> and just on a whim.... lol you kinda just really down played ubuntu studio.... thought it was kinda funny.... arnt people here supposed to promote it
<holstein> jamie_: i use it all the time
<holstein> jamie_: what i want to address is, its not "magic".. and, if you have a running setup, you have no need to "change" or "break" it to use the tools here
<holstein> if you are using ubuntu 14.10, and like it, and just want to use audio production, you dont need to change OS"s
<jamie_> well thank you i need to go
<holstein> if you want, you are welcome to, but its just not factually necessary.. and i think its a mis-step
<holstein> it think, changing too much might be a way to cause an issue
<holstein> uncessarily, as well
<holstein> ubuntustudio is *great*, and free to try :)
<holstein> but, you can add *all* of what we have in it to stock 14.10 or any of the other flavors
<holstein> and, with no PPA's
<holstein> the official sources contain *everything* that makes up the official flavors
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-16
<moria> linda
<Guest62641> hi
<Guest62641> does ubuntu studio have a recently used list to access documents being used daily?
<Guest62641> looks like everyone is afk
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-17
<Marseille> Q: does alsa_pcm show up in qjacktl if libasound2 ... or is it suppose to be gone?
<holstein> Marseille: i'll see outputs there labeled as such
<Marseille> I don't have an alsa_pcm showing, but guidessay it will appear with alsa-plugins installed. I have libasound2 only... on 14.04
<holstein> Marseille: the plugins should just show theselves
<holstein> not a larger alsa bus type of thing
<holstein> you should see physical connections to your audio device.. in and out
<holstein> then, you'll see applications there.. plugins.. the ins and outs
<holstein> you could, for example, plug a guitar into the audio device, you would see that in the audio devices inputs in jack, and open guitarix, or rakkarack, and see how to route the guitar into that, live, then, back out to your audio device
<holstein> it wont say 'guitar', or 'alsa rack effects'.. the plugins should just show up routable
<Marseille> For some reason, I can't connect my mixer to Jackd. In patchage it's separated (and color-coded in green) from Jackd (blue). I try to connect and it won't do it.
<Marseille> I have an old Edirol UA-700.
<holstein> Marseille: if jack is running, then its running.. you dont connect things to jackd. you use it  to connect things together
<Marseille> I tried to connect it to ardour.
<holstein> i would use the internal audio device til you are used to using jack
<holstein> and dont start with something large like ardour, either
<Marseille> That's not the issue.
<Marseille> It's never done this before.
<holstein> i would use the internal audio device, and route something simple, like yoshimi, see that you have audio
<Marseille> I do.
<holstein> i would use qjackctl to confirm the connections
<Marseille> the mixer shows as an alsa device... but in older version of ubuntustudio it used portaudio. Now it just connects and I can record the mic with Audacity and monitor (in general). But patchage shows that it's stuck on port audio.
<Marseille> But pulse doesn't seem to let go.
<holstein> Marseille: you can still use portaudio if you want, but, its not by default
<holstein> Marseille: pulse is made to still be runing
<holstein> running*
<holstein> Marseille: if you want to disable the pulse dbus, you can
<Marseille> So then if I kill pulse and restart jack, then I can use the mixer with ardour?
<holstein> Marseille: why kill pulse? its runing intentionally
<holstein> Marseille: its made to be running.. if you dont want the dbus disable it
<holstein> Marseille: you can disable it in the "misc" tab of "setup" in qjackctl
<holstein> you'll see "jack dbus". you can untick that box, and restart jack
<Marseille> Is it normal for a mixer to *not* show up in the audio tab of connections?
<holstein> Marseille: please start more simply
<holstein> Marseille: please open qjackctl, and start jack, and see that it is running
<Marseille> It's running.
<holstein> then, open something simple like yoshimi, and check qjackctl and see that the audio tab has the audio device you are using and yoshimi showing
<holstein> make the connetions, for the audio from yoshimi to go to the audio device you are using
<holstein> then, go to yoshimi, and in the menu, open the virtual keyboard, andsee that the audio is routed and playing through the device via JACK
<holstein> if so, then, yes, any mixer you start that is "jack aware" will show in the menu there, and allow you to connect it in jack
<holstein> "alsa plugins" may just be for alsa, and not jack, and may not show up here
<Marseille> It's the same. The edirol shows up in the alsa tab.
<holstein> Marseille: the *audio* tab is what i stated
<Marseille> Still nothing.
<holstein> thats just the midi connection
<holstein> Marseille: the midi connection is *not* what im talking about
<Marseille> yep. that's the problem.
<Marseille> I want it to show in audio but it's not.
<holstein> Marseille: thats why i suggested to *please* unplug the edirol, and get jack running on the internal audio device, and get yoshimi playing audio
<Marseille> ok
<holstein> Marseille: sure, that means, you are *not* configuring jack properly to use the edirol
<Marseille> yep
<holstein> Marseille: the alsa label change, and you can need to define that for *each* reboot.. the labels can change
<holstein> Marseille: thats why i suggest, first, get jack running.. actually playing audio
<Marseille> so before i turn on the mixer fire up jack, the application and then plug it in?
<holstein> Marseille: no
<holstein> Marseille: before you do anything, unplug all other audio devices.. open qjackctl, and get jack running on the internal audio device,a nd open yoshimi, andmake the audio connections in the connect tab in qjackctl, then go to the menu of yoshimi, and use the virtualkeyboard to create sound.. see that you get sound
<holstein> then, move on to explaining what mixer you are trying to use where
<Marseille> ok i'm at the point where i just opened yoshimi...
<holstein> great!.. just keep going til you hear audio. through jack. otherwise, jack is not working
<Marseille> In the audio tab I have a choice to connect yoshimi to pulseaudio jack source or system. which is the right one to choose?
<holstein> Marseille: pulse is the pulse audio dbus that i explained how to disable
<holstein> Marseille: thats for the pulse audio dbus. *not* your audio device
<Marseille> ok so leave it alone.
<Marseille> btw thank-you so much for helping me:D
<holstein> Marseille: it literally doesnt hurt to hook things up and see what is what
<holstein> the labels can be wrong, or just bad
<holstein> its just alsa guessing at a name..
<Marseille> I've read for 4 days, and a lot of it is muddled but I left dbus checked after I read about it at pulseaudio.
<holstein> Marseille: if you want it, use it.. if you dont, don
<holstein> dont*
<holstein> its just for routing pulse audio sources.. such as, if you wanted skype to work with jack
<holstein> if you dont need it, disable it
<Marseille> I like it so I can still surf.
<holstein> Marseille: i dont, so i disable it
<Marseille> ok.
<holstein> i dont want my audio production machine online at all
<holstein> but, if you do, enjoy it..
<holstein> if you feel its causing an issue, test with it off
<Marseille> Everything was working great all week long until I plugged in the mixer
<Marseille> I just upgraded to 14.04
<holstein> Marseille: what mixer?
<Marseille> I have an Edirol UA700
<holstein> Marseille: something broke? then, you upgraded?
<Marseille> No just hated 12.04
<holstein> Marseille: 14.04 is "More of the same".. just newer
<Marseille> I've ran ubuntustudio since Fiesty Fawn. But I never got pulseaudio down.
<holstein> but please, just unplug the "Mixer" and get jack working
<holstein> then, move to plugging the mixer in and configuring it to use jack
<Marseille> The last few distros had a lot of sound distortion. It's gone now.
<Marseille> So there has been a massive improvement with 14.04. But now I have to relearn the mixer settings ... I'm dusting it off.
<holstein> Marseille: what mixer?
<holstein> Marseille: when you say "i have to relearn the mixer settings". you mean, you have to learn to configure jack to use the edirol?
<Marseille> all over again.
<Marseille> that's why I'm here.
<holstein> what i suggest is, disble the internal audio interface, then, jack will *only* see the usb device,a nd it will be default
<holstein> otherwise, the labels, as i said, can change
<Marseille> I unplugged the edirol earlier. It's still not plugged in.
<holstein> sure, im talking about in the long run
<holstein> if you only have the one audio device, then it will be the default
<Marseille> I have a midi keyboard too.
<Marseille> It lost the connection.
<holstein> Marseille: sure, and *dont* add that to the mix here yet
<holstein> Marseille: no need to
<Marseille> LOL ok.
<Marseille> it takes a degree to master this:D
<holstein> Marseille: you have not reported getting audio working *ever* from jack yet
<Marseille> not since I unplugged the edirol.
<holstein> Marseille: you didnt have it with the edirol
<Marseille> I did.
<holstein> Marseille: so, thats *never*.. the edirol was not working with 14.04
<Marseille> the sound was just not outputting to jackd.
<holstein> Marseille: as i said, JACK has never worked on your system
<holstein> Marseille: it snot a big deal, its just something to note, since you are tring to get jack working
<Marseille> I had it down yesterday.
<holstein> Marseille: and, as i said, the labels change
<Marseille> some of them disappeared.
<holstein> if it were 'all down' yesterday, then, the labels changed for alsa, that can break the config you were using
<holstein> Marseille: no. there is no" them".. just the one device
<Marseille> I think I have to go into the patchbay and reconnect.
<holstein> Marseille: i really dont think so
<Marseille> the default is kinda messed up now.
<holstein> ,Marseille sure, so boot the live iso, and see that the defaults work
<Marseille> the midi keyboard no longer shows in midi settings.
<holstein> Marseille: please dont reference or plugin the midi keyboard til you have audio working
<holstein> Marseille: there is no need to
<Marseille> there's no audio.
<holstein> Marseille: you *dont* have jack working
<Marseille> so now what?
<holstein> Marseille: correct!.. so, why are you fiddling with a midi keyboard?
<holstein> Marseille: if yo udont have audio, you wont get any midi audio
<Marseille> I'm not. I'm trying to get yoshimi to give some sound.
<Marseille> like you said.
<holstein> audio is a prerequisite to midi
<Marseille> sure
<holstein> Marseille: sure, and like i said, use the virutal keyboard from the menu.. not your midi keyboard
<holstein> dont throw another variable in
<Marseille> ok working.
<Marseille> sound is there.
<holstein> *great*!
<holstein> so, now, what i would do, is.. reboot my machine, and disable my internal audio device, so i *only* have the edirol to choose
<holstein> then, i would do the same, only this time, with the  edirol..
<holstein> i would get yoshimi making audio through jack through the edirol
<Marseille> so plug in the edirol?
<holstein> *then*, move to testing the midi keyboard through yoshimi through jack through the edirol
<Marseille> ok
<holstein> Marseille: what i said was, disable the internal audio device in the bios
<holstein> *then* use the edirol
<holstein> Marseille: you do what you like, but, the labels jump
<Marseille> i've never disabled the internal device before.
<Marseille> how do i do that?
<holstein> Marseille: i do is, as i said, in the bios
<Marseille> oh lord.
<holstein> i literally dont care if you do, its just makes it simpler
<holstein> and i have a feeling, your issue is, as i said, the labels changing
<holstein> you look in jack for the mixer, and its gone, becuase, the labels jumped, and you are looking at the internal audio device, that im suggesting you disable, instead of the edirol
<holstein> i only mention it because its a common issue, and i see it happen all the time
<Marseille> ok so if i do that and let's say i surf... then i have to keep the mixer on?
<Marseille> assuming i don't reenable the sound in bios?
<holstein> Marseille: if you are asking me, if you dont have an audio device, if you'll have audio.. no.. if you have no audio device, you will have no audio
<holstein> so, if you want to use the internal audio device, keep it on
<holstein> just know that, what is likely happening is, as i said, the labels change
<holstein> you powered up the machine, and just started jack, and it was using the internal device rather than the edirol. you didnt see what you were expecting from the edirol
<Marseille> the why did it show up under alsa?
<Marseille> but not audio?
<holstein> Marseille: it'll show up there when jack is not running, as i said
<holstein> thats just midi connections
<Marseille> ok
<holstein> Marseille: alsa is running when jack isnt
<Marseille> that's exactly what it was showing... midi.
<holstein> yup
<Marseille> ok so let me try what you suggest. You've spent so much time with me, and I'm very grateful;)
<holstein> Marseille: sure... thats what we are here for
<Marseille> It's always fun to speak with audio folks.
<holstein> Marseille: im about to crash, though. use #opensourcemusicians if its dead in here
<holstein> thats a nice community, regardless..
<Marseille> fabulous! it's so hard to get a hold of someone in forum. I finally gave up and came here.
<Marseille> Thank-you Holstein!
<Marseille> I'm logging out now. Rest easy!
<Guest32821> hi
<Guest32821> I need help
<aldo> I have being unabled to update ubuntu studio since mid december ¿anybody has the same problem?
<aldo> the error I get is: "Imposible to obtain http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release"
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-18
<vkrishn> hi
<vkrishn> can I install ubuntustudio on AM1 5150/4gb ram, for basic audio/video work ?
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, AMI??
<vkrishn> amd am1 socket athlon
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, make a boot USB, boot it up and test.  amd graphics can be wonky but we can hope.
<vkrishn> I need a basic setup for watching video without issues
<vkrishn> and some basic encoding and decoding
<vkrishn> kinda for teenager setup
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, install basic ubuntu then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras         for the media codecs
<vkrishn> I was thinking ubuntu studio and install codes if necessary, reason, I can use on other better settup like kaveri A88X(7800)
<vkrishn> codecs*
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, kaveri is another totally unfamiliar name to me
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, make the USB, boot and test
<vkrishn> ok
<vkrishn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM1
<vkrishn> thanks, would download studio first than basic iso
<vkrishn> 14.01.1 or 14.10 ?
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, 14.04.1 for Long Term Support recommended but ... your box, your choice
<vkrishn> ok would go for 14.04.1
<vkrishn> thanks, again
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, happytohelp!
<HarryHaaren> OpenAV News: http://openavproductions.com/fabla2-progress-continues/
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-18
<craigbass76> I tried installing ubuntustudio and kept getting grub install errors.  So I tried with regular xubuntu and I'm golden.  Is there a list of packages I can get hold of that will essentially turn this into ubuntustudio?
<FXpro> anybody in here?
<krytarik> FXpro: Yes?
<FXpro> "if you need a lowlatency kernel you can very easily download our kernel sources and recompile a kernel with your own configuration, otherwise you can take the deb files of a low latency kernel from ubuntu studio and install them on parrot"
<FXpro> how is that done exactly?
<FXpr0> how is everyone today?
<sakrecoer_> FXpr0: i would go dualbooting. everypackage you add to a system is another potential security issue...
<sakrecoer_> i'm in no terms especially security savant... but i do have a kalilinux usb-key i used at some point to test my own network.
<sakrecoer_> some apps, such as ardour will phone home with anonymised data, but i don't think this is something you might desire on forensic boot...
<sakrecoer_> personaly, i'm lucky enough to own 2 boxes: one for internet and one for multimedia production. i chose this sollution not for security, but because of the distractive power of the world wild web :)
<sakrecoer_> this way, i don't have notifications and emails poping up whilst in the middle of my creative process...
<FXpr0> hmmm, skype and tor, how do I get those installed please?
<sakrecoer_> FXpr0: that is a bit out of the ubuntustudio scope. But i think skype is in the canonical partner repo. Tor should be available on the tor site.
<sakrecoer_> https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<sakrecoer_> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner FXpr0
<FXpr0> the command did not work "sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ wily partner" >> \
<studio-user946> Hi everyone
<studio-user946> I'm sorry but I'm new on this channel
<studio-user946> I would like to connect my external audio interface with ubuntu studio
<studio-user946> especially to play my guitar on it
<studio-user946> can anyone o fyou help me to understand how to do it?
<studio-user946> tnks in advance
<cfhowlett> studio-user946, suggest you ask #opensourcemusicians
<tzartist> hello. i'd like to thank the developers for their time and effort making this great distro! i'm using it as my main OS both for work and everyday tasks... i'm going to point out a few things which could be better for the next release. first wacom tablet support. it works under gnome but under xfce i can't really customize any buttons on my intuos pen&touch... second smart power management. when i'm watching a movie or something in vlc - the system th
<tzartist> inks that computer is idle and turns off my monitor after 10 min (default settings). i turned off power management settings but it would be nice to have them available if they worked in a smart way. third - i don't know if anything can be done about browser font rendering. i installed restricted extras (ms fonts) but everything is smaller with lots of wasted screen space (e.g. youtube.com, facebook.com) in linux firefox than in windows firefox. i sup
<tzartist> pose that most sites are programmed with ems so they shrink with smaller fonts. but even when i use ms fonts and custom font settings in firefox that should reflect windows experience - still everything is small and ugly. i mean i can manage but i'm trying to do some web development (amongst other things) and it would be nice to be able to experience the web as 99% of other users if nothing else for testing purposes... but generally it's really great
<tzartist>  distro and i'm happy and grateful that such good people exist who will invest their time and energy to create something so useful and share it for free for everyone to use!
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-19
<sambagirl> why is xfce used?
<sambagirl> by default?
<OvenWerks> sambagirl-away: XFCE is used because it seems to be the best balance between a modern desktop and a CPU consious work area. It is stable and runs on systems than Gnome (which we had before). At the time Unity was not usable for audio, it is still limiting for many things but some people like it.
<OvenWerks> sambagirl-away: Everyone has their favorite DE. In general XFCE has met with more aproval than most. There are a number of people who feel it is too heavy and use openbox based DEs.
<gartral> so i'm having a massive issue with ubuntu studio 14.10.3, jack once in a while goes completely full derp and breaks to the point where nothing will fix it except for a reboot, now if this where my own machine, that wouldn't be a problem, but the machine is my fathers' and he's not exactly patient
<sakrecoer_> gartral: try on the mailing list :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<sakrecoer_> describe what you want to do and what is happeinging in an email. include logs if you have any :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-20
<OvenWerks> gartral: That is pretty skimpy information to go on. Can you give a recipe to create this problem along with the description of this problem.
<craigbass76> Is there a way in MuseScore to have it temporarily just stick in whatever notes/rests you want without auto filling things?
<tim167> hello, is it possible to install ubuntustudio 64bit alongside an ubuntustudio 32bit (dual-boot) ? if so, how? (the installer doesn't give me that option)
<OvenWerks> tim167: use the something else option.
<craigbass76> Any of the big band arrangements I'm trying to download won't play, because Musescore is too old.  Other than building from source, is there some other way to get them open?
<craigbass76> Ah, I grabbed XML, but this version sounds very square compared to the one I heard on the uploaded scores part of the site
<craigbass76> Is there some "Swing" button I'm supposed to hit to get rid of the cheesey straighter eighth feel?
<FXpro> hi.
<FXpro> I have an install problem if someone knows how to fix it.
<cfhowlett> FXpro, details??
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FXpro> soundpimp.com sent me an osx file which I just uncompressed and it was a jar file which I uncompressed again.
<cfhowlett> osx doesn't run on linux
<FXpro> so now that it is uncompressed howdo I install it?
<FXpro> just a sec
<FXpro> let me get the email up
<cfhowlett> find an apple computer.  install there.  OSX files do not run on linux.
<FXpro> its not an osx file specifically
<cfhowlett> <FXpro> soundpimp.com sent me an osx file  ???
<FXpro> it might be the source code for their beta version
<cfhowlett> FXpro, then they need to support it.  ask them how to install on linux or see the README that should have come with it.
<FXpro> here is what the email said "es, we are interested in your findings. This is the OS X version, but it should work on Windows and Linux. Add .zip extension "
<FXpro> how is it possible it would work on windows or linux if it is an osx version?
<FXpro> I am a bit confused about that.
<cfhowlett> FXpro, that is ALL the info they sent you?  no READme?
<FXpro> they also sent an activation code with it.
<FXpro> I requested a linux version for beta testing and they sent me an osx version.  heh...
<FXpro> wtf
<cfhowlett> poor level of support ...
<FXpro> let me email them again and see what they come back with.  they have 3 versions, osx, windows, and linux.
<FXpro> its suppose to be some very fancy sound enhancement 3d, surround sound dsp software.  cutting edge like dfx from fxsound.com for windows.
<FXpro> unless that is already built into ubuntu studio then I wont mess with this at all.
<cfhowlett> FXpro, I wouldn't especially as it's a beta.  unless you enjoy that sort of thing ...
<FXpro> I just want it for playback more than anything from youtube.  dfx is a night and day difference in the sound quality.
<FXpro> I mean it is a seriously noticable difference which is why dfx is so popular.
<FXpro> sure would be nice if dfx supported other oses
<FXpro> the dude who invented dfx is like phd status sound engineer right up there with dolby laboratories and all that.
<FXpro> is there any kind of sound enhancement built into ubuntu studio?  I would think that would be a given sort of thing on these sound/multimedia distros for linux
<cfhowlett> vlc has equalization and other options
<FXpro> https://askubuntu.com/questions/469755/how-can-i-improve-the-quality-of-sound-in-ubuntu
<FXpro> that is interesting.  the person installed ubuntu studio and the sound quality degraded a lot from windows 8.1
<cfhowlett> he claims.   not possible.  2 unrelated, unconnected OS
<FXpro> that is the same problem in the post as I was having with windows 7 due to the built in speakers.  after I added dfx that problem was fixed many times over.  in other words, it did a lot more than just a gain boost in the volume.
<FXpro> studio uses jack not pulse audio so of course dont add pulse audio to the system.  jack is way better anyway right?
<cfhowlett> whoa!!! jack is only used when recording.  NOT for playback
<FXpro> oh really?  how do I pipe it through for playback too?
<cfhowlett> !jack
<cfhowlett> FXpro, have to see jack support for that
<FXpro> ok.  do they have an irc channel?
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians would know
<FXpro> you would htink they would do it automatically for recording and playback.
<FXpro> ok let me try
<sakrecoer_> i use jack for playback..
<FXpro> ok great so you know how to fix it then
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, cool.  perhaps you can advise.  hey, quickPM?
<FXpro> can you help please?
<sakrecoer_> sure
<sakrecoer_> i'll try anyway :)
<FXpro> awesome I brb.  gotta use bathroom and get some coffee etc
<barney> hey there I'm newbee & (Y) 2 ask how i might B able 2 update sec.
<cfhowlett> please use standard english to avoid confusion.
<barney> urity (newer kernels) while my sys is calling "got 0-memSpace"
<barney> ok, Iĺl do my best ;)
<Unit193> barney: Hello, would you find it easier to communicate in German?  If so, there is #ubuntu-de.
<barney> ah, thx Unit193
<barney> byebye
<FXpro> sakrecoer?
<sakrecoer_> yep
<sakrecoer_> FXpro :)
<FXpro> ok so whats the procedure to get this done
<sakrecoer_> i'm not sure i understood what you want to do FXpro , you want to enhance the soundquality of your built in speakers?
<FXpro> yes.  or use some sort of method to process all playback globally if possible.
<FXpro> via a dsp stack build it would be the easiest I think.
<sakrecoer_> but you don't have a soundcard except from the one that is built in?
<FXpro> correct
<FXpro> its just a crappy laptop with crappy audio.
<sakrecoer_> well, we can't expect mirracles with this setup, an EQ, a compressor should already do a lot
<FXpro> compaq cq57-229wm I added 8gb of ram to which doesnt seem to help much on performance.
<sakrecoer_> good machine
<sakrecoer_> but the sound can't be better than what your speakers can deliver.
<FXpro> no.  its a crappy machine.  it uses an amd c50 1ghz dual cpu.  bottom of the barrel really but it was a freebie so its the experiment computer.
<sakrecoer_> and what is the source for sound?
<FXpro> built in audio.
<FXpro> would you like to know the exact chip and all that?
<sakrecoer_> yes, but are you playing back audio files in audacious...
<sakrecoer_> no no no need as of now
<FXpro> nope.  streaming off the internet mostly.
<sakrecoer_> ok... so i would open QjackCtl and start it...
<FXpro> k
<sakrecoer_> click on the button that says "connection"
<FXpro> ok.  pretty fancy already.  I have not really used this distro much yet
<sakrecoer_> jack is jack, we distribute it, but it is the same on every distro .... in the audio tab, you should see your available audio clients.
<FXpro> I do.  2 on either side of the list with lines drawn to each other
<sakrecoer_> so now if you open pulse audio
<sakrecoer_> and you have say firefox open... you should see an entry fro firefox in pulse
<sakrecoer_> change it from built in analoge to Jack sink
<FXpro> readable is on the left, and writable is on the right.  which side to I open?
<sakrecoer_> and you should be able to hear the sound
<FXpro> hmmm, ok let me try
<sakrecoer_> wait
<sakrecoer_> pulse is lockated in the speaker icon on the menu bar of the desktop
<sakrecoer_> "Sound Settings..."
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: don't be so quick...:D
<FXpro> in the volume controls it says built in analog audio
<sakrecoer_> have you started jack?
<FXpro> but it gives another option "jack sink"
<FXpro> yes
<sakrecoer_> once JACK is open, you need to start it with the big play button in the top left corner
<sakrecoer_> it says "start"
<FXpro> it is started already
<FXpro> that was the first thing i did per instruction
<sakrecoer_> ok, and you get no options to chose jack sink in colume controls?
<sakrecoer_> volume controls
<FXpro> it is in the list under volume controls but the default is "build in analog"
<sakrecoer_> yes, change it to jack sink
<sakrecoer_> in the playback tab..
<FXpro> ok done.  its playing off youtube now.
<sakrecoer_> of course you need to have an application, say firefox, actualy playing sound
<sakrecoer_> perfect
<FXpro> interesting it started playing when I switched to jack
<sakrecoer_> now start calf plugin pack for jack
<sakrecoer_> are you on 15.10?
<FXpro> I can close all those wiindows now?
<sakrecoer_> no no...
<sakrecoer_> leave them open but you can have them in the background
<sakrecoer_> or minimize them
<FXpro> connections are set to default still.  leave it?
<sakrecoer_> have you found "calf plugin pack for jack" in the menu?
<FXpro> I am using whatever the latest distro is.  it wants an update though right now.
<sakrecoer_> should be under "audio precoessors"
<FXpro> have not looked yet
<sakrecoer_> try find it :) it is just one out of many things that can do what you want
<FXpro> ok its open now.
<sakrecoer_> try add the multiband compressor in "calf plugin for jack" and see what happens in the "connections" window of JACK
<FXpro> its got all kinds of stuff on the list.  nice.
<sakrecoer_> yes... no the sound of firefox is comming out of the readable client called PulseAudio JACK sink
<sakrecoer_> disconnect it from the writeable client "system"
<sakrecoer_> and connect it to "calf multiband compressor"
<FXpro> calf adds in the connections window
<sakrecoer_> then the "readable"" client of calf should be connected to the WRITABLE system entry... normaly, this way the sound will go from firefox thru pulsesink, then thru calf, and in the speakers.
<FXpro> ok so switch it in the readable window on the left from pulse to calf?
<sakrecoer_> readable pulse should be connected to writeble calf
<sakrecoer_> readable "calf", should be connected to writeable "system"
<sakrecoer_> wait i'll send you a screenshot :)
<FXpro> hmmm, how do I get it to connect?
<FXpro> wow, I am impressed so far with this distro.  very professional right off the bat.
<sakrecoer_> did the connections work? if so, now you can press the "edit" button in calf JACK host
<sakrecoer_> and you will see the settings for calf multiband
<FXpro> edit is how you change it from default then?
<sakrecoer_> you see the calf window?
<sakrecoer_> not the one in jack...
<sakrecoer_> the actual calf program
<FXpro> oh I am in the connections window just a sec
<sakrecoer_> there is a big button called "edit" next to a button called "remove"
<FXpro> yup I see it
<sakrecoer_> and you see the multibandcompressor ?
<FXpro> ok so I open edit and another large windows with meters opens
<FXpro> yes
<sakrecoer_> in the middle row of this window, there are 4 tabs
<sakrecoer_> located the button "bypass"
<sakrecoer_> in each tab, pres the bypass button
<sakrecoer_> and you should here some mad compression going on.. :)
<FXpro> bypass is already highlighted light blue by default
<sakrecoer_> yes, so trun it off ;)
<FXpro> ok
<sakrecoer_> we DO not want it to bypass, bypass means it dosen't enter it
<sakrecoer_> this is just an example, multiband compressor..
<sakrecoer_> to do what you want to do, i would use 3 effects
<sakrecoer_> FIRST (and its important) a 5 band EQ or 8 bands... up to your taste
<sakrecoer_> THEN multiband compressor
<sakrecoer_> then limiter
<FXpro> ahhh, ummm, the play back meters are not going.
<FXpro> that means its not working right?
<sakrecoer_> play back meters of what?
<sakrecoer_> compressor?
<FXpro> multiband compressor
<FXpro> yeah
<sakrecoer_> is it connected in jack...
<FXpro> nice looking software, very professional looking stuff
<sakrecoer_> sorry let me send you this screen shot...
<FXpro> ok
<FXpro> in the connections windows, pulse is connected to system and system is connected to pulse on the left and the right
<sakrecoer_> ok... do you see the calf entry in that window?
<sakrecoer_> cant find the paste site anymore... sorry
<sakrecoer_> just a sec...
<FXpro> I just disconnected it all
<FXpro> dont use pulse and only use calf?
<FXpro> or, connect calf to the system only and leave pulse out completely?
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: http://pasteboard.co/VMlsE4Z.png
<sakrecoer_> like that :)
<sakrecoer_> pulse sink is what brings your system sound into jack
<sakrecoer_> once in jack, you can route the sound through virtualy anything
<sakrecoer_> but of course, if you send it to say calf, you need to send it FROM calf as well, into the system speaker..
<sakrecoer_> its confusing, because it allows you to connect ANYTHING ANYWHERE...
<sakrecoer_> but it gives you many possibilities
<FXpro> working.  very nice.
<sakrecoer_> now i will add a limiter and show you how i connect it :)
<sakrecoer_> just a sec
<FXpro> damn, this is fancy spancy
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: http://pasteboard.co/VMELAqr.png
<FXpro> most of it is done in software all you need is a high quality hardware input via usb or firewire and you are set for pro recording or playback
<sakrecoer_> you see? if i add an effect to chain, i also have to connect it
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: yes! it's super stuff!! if you ask me, i'd say its "prograde hightech mega cool"... but that is just my opinion :D
<sakrecoer_> once you get a soundcard, it becomes 10x more fun!
<sakrecoer_> you see all your soundcard inputs and outputs and you can route howcever you want
<FXpro> its mega studio packed into a linux distro.  on a mac or a pc this is like thousands of dollars worth of software.
<sakrecoer_> yes...
<FXpro> development has really come a long way since the last time I looked at this stuff
<sakrecoer_> in many ways, i tend to think audio tools on GNU/Linux are as close to a blessing i can get :D
<sakrecoer_> and progess has been made in video too <3
<sakrecoer_> it's a great time to be alive!
<sakrecoer_> now i will send you a picture where i listen to my adjustments of the sound of firefox, AND record it in audacity
<FXpro> ok I see
<FXpro> so you can connect whatever to whatever basically
<sakrecoer_> yeah... and each readbale client can be connected to MANY writable clients
<sakrecoer_> so you can connect the last step of calf to the system speaker, and to the recorder...
<sakrecoer_> for some reason, now audacity wont cooperate with me...
<sakrecoer_> :(
<FXpro> so like once you start stacking multiples of these modules, exactly why a low latency kernel is required.
<sakrecoer_> you got it allrgiht! :)
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: ok got it working... ill send you screen shot in a minute
<FXpro> wow its lagging the video files playback pretty bad
<FXpro> here is the file I am using for the test of this
<sakrecoer_> http://pasteboard.co/VNny15u.png here are the settings in audacity...
<sakrecoer_> to record the output
<sakrecoer_> then you jsut hit record when you are ready
<sakrecoer_> is it video from youtube?
<FXpro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ-Kq6eMnrshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ-Kq6eMnrs
<sakrecoer_> yeah... youtube needs a lot.... :/
<sakrecoer_> but if you have a decent number of tabs open, it should work fine
<FXpro> yeah just a high quality sound source streamed for testing and that is a great recording.  drums on that recording sound so much better than the original recording.
<sakrecoer_> given you do not go overkill on effects..
<FXpro> dude, this ficken forex market is pissing me off.
<FXpro> I didnt average down and the market cratered against me and now it just reversed and popped huge.
<FXpro> cunts!  I swear the banks got it all rigged huge.
<sakrecoer_> ya.... FXpro ... please, mind the rest of the people in the channel...
<sakrecoer_> ;)
<FXpro> oh sorrya bout that.  just a pisser is all.  you gotta be like lazer attention when you are dealing in markets.
<sakrecoer_> ye.... it's ok, but try to stay on topic :)
<sakrecoer_> you can query me if you feel like ranting about the market... not sure i have much to say or much advice, but i can take a little excess steam for you :)
<FXpro> often what the banksters do is run stops first then flip flop the market the other direction after.  its why many people lose in markets.  anyway, just happened is why I was talking about it.
<sakrecoer_> please :)
<FXpro> now, this sounds much better already
<sakrecoer_> cool!!!
 * sakrecoer_ highfives FXpro 
<FXpro> add an eq?
<sakrecoer_> why not? :)
<FXpro> that dfx software uses a 10 band eq.  I suppose that is very subjective however.
<sakrecoer_> i learned that its common parctice to place the EQ before the compressor..
<FXpro> pro eqs are like 15band usually right?
<sakrecoer_> but i'm sure you can get good result placing it wherever you feel it should be:)
<sakrecoer_> calf is just one of many plugin devs for linux..
<sakrecoer_> i picked it for you because it is fairly intuitive
<FXpro> wait, so put the eq first then add effects.  makes sense.
<sakrecoer_> you could also use JACK rack
<FXpro> do I have to start from the beginning or how do I add it now at the end?
<sakrecoer_> just find JACK rack in the menu and open it
<sakrecoer_> then press the big "+" button and picj an effect
<sakrecoer_> you could also use JAMin
<sakrecoer_> JAMin is a mastering suit..
<sakrecoer_> you have 30 bands EQ
<sakrecoer_> multiband compressor
<sakrecoer_> and a limiter built in one software..
<FXpro> hmmmm, wow, so many different options.
<sakrecoer_> yeah... :p
<sakrecoer_> sexy software :p
<FXpro> if you learned this software like the back of your hand, its a pro studio on any computer.
<sakrecoer_> yes
<FXpro> take it anywhere and you can do pretty much anything with sound.
<FXpro> and this is just the sound section.
<sakrecoer_> yes, and you can give a copy of it to your friends <3
<FXpro> and its free?
<FXpro> heh....
<sakrecoer_> collaborate regardless of the market-fluctuations ;)
<FXpro> a lot of tech geeks however just do it for fun really.
<sakrecoer_> (given you have a computer, of course)
<sakrecoer_> i'd say "for passion" but i get your point :)
<FXpro> like, develop this high end stuff on an open source platform like likux.
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, please send me the login page again.  now on my home unit
<FXpro> damn, ok so like the video is bugging out on youtube.
<FXpro> hmmm, you really need a beefy computer for this
<cfhowlett> http://libremusicproduction.com/articles/configuring-linux-music-recording-and-production
<FXpro> when I add the eq using the calf panel, where does it attach to?
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: it dosen't. it waits for you to attach it to something
<sakrecoer_> you find it in the Connections window of JACK
<FXpro> right so what do I attach it to?
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, no mention of wallpaper contest on the admin page...
<FXpro> pulse or system playback?
<FXpro> wait, its just a daisy chain sort of thing
<FXpro> so one into the other into the other and the last one on the chain goes to main out
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: look what i did here: http://pasteboard.co/VMELAqr.png
<sakrecoer_> its pulse sink-> multibandcompressor. then multiband-> limiter. then limiter-> system
<FXpro> I have  the same settings I want to add the eq now, just the 5 band eq from calf is fine.
<FXpro> whats nice is using those together in one stack makes it easier at least visually
<sakrecoer_> FXpro: so add it, and then you disconnect pulseink from multiband. then connect pulsesink to EQ. then EQ to multiband ;)
<FXpro> oh wait, I route the limiter to the eq and then the eq to out.
<FXpro> very nice.  simple too.
<FXpro> there are two outputs, system and pulse
<FXpro> use pulse is better or?
<FXpro> graphical response is crap on this computer but it works nicely otherwise
<sakrecoer_> the pulse output in jack, you could use for example to route the output of your effects into skype
<sakrecoer_> or any VoIP client
<sakrecoer_> call a freind with a monster voice :p
<sakrecoer_> but to hear the sound in your speakers, better use the system output..
<sakrecoer_> outpu=writeable clients
<FXpro> when I switch the patch to pulse no sound comes through.
<FXpro> that is from the eq to pulse
<FXpro> pulse is for output too right?
<FXpro> there is a system output and the pulse output
<FXpro> if you want to custom craft sound this is a great way to do it.
<sakrecoer_> pulse is output yes... but its not output to speaker...
<sakrecoer_> it is for system programs that have an input
<FXpro> ic.
<sakrecoer_> so if you set you VoIP client to read audio from pulse sink in jack, it will process that audio..
<FXpro> hey question, when  drummer for example is wearing ear buds, what are they using?
<FXpro> obviously not cheezwize ear pieces.
<sakrecoer_> i don't know... but hopefully they use good ones :D
<FXpro> ic.  I do have skype, tox and a few others I was testing.  I use skype for general stuff
<FXpro> or mostly I use skype because everyone else is using it.  tox however is fully open source and strong encrypted.  its a skype replacement being developed.
<sakrecoer_> so if you want to send your audio from calf to TOX, you need to connect calf to pulse sink writebale client, and tell TOX to use pulse jack sink
<sakrecoer_> i got to logoff... have fun FXpro !
<FXpro> thank you
<franklin_> How do I set the default sound device in Ubuntu Studio 15.1
<franklin_> Having trouble getting output sound through my new Scarlett 18i20 usb 2.0 sound interface
<zequence> franklin_: desktop audio (pulseaudio), or jack?
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<franklin_> Ok thankyou
<zequence> franklin_: If you're using qjackctl, just start with the simple stuff first. Select the correct audio device, and the go from there
<zequence> Do not edit input and output separately. That might cause you problems. Only do that if you have to
<zequence> Also, if you want to start from scratch, a good idea is to reboot first
<franklin_> Thanks under the audio tab it says system and ardour
<franklin_> I have a USB Scarlett 18i20
<franklin_> Under set up I have selected The Scarlett USB 18i20 but sound output is muted.  I have read that most sound devices are muted by default how do I un mute it.
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-21
<ich> hallo
<Guest52013> danke
<Guest52013> brauche ratt
<ich_> Hallo an alle
<ich_> Brauche Hilfe.
<krytarik> !de | ich_
<ubottu> ich_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dani__> hola
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-22
<sambagirl> is there a 15.04?
<DI3HARD139> no
<DI3HARD139> atleast not as far as i've seen
<DI3HARD139> there is a 15.10 though
<sambagirl> i am on distrowatch and it says there is a 15.04 but i guess they are wrong
<sambagirll> i also see that libre will be included in future releases
<Unit193> 15.04 is nearly EOL, if it isn't already.
<sambagirl> i see that why would that be?
<sambagirl> it is already
<sambagirl-away>  if i wanted to change windows managers to mate so i can run compiz is there any instruction?
<sambagirl> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop this should work no?
<stevessss> hi
<sirriffsalot> stevessss, yo
<stevessss> so.. media management system that handles importing photo/video from sd cards or live-tethered cameras, raw workflow through darktable... pre-raw spot-healing through gimp-2.9 editing in LAB COLOR SPACE, so cooling an image in darktable doesnt require you do spot-healing twice, auto-updating raw image outputs so that inkscape can link to the jpegs or tiffs that come from rendering raw images wiht a
<stevessss> djustmetns and adjustment layers, print color management either with your own print calibration device or online for free(plus cost of postage to mail your printout and ink and paper on your printer)
<stevessss> blender for previewing a print to a cup or tshirt, or wrapped canvas or other 3d shape
<stevessss> lcms for showing the effects of the ink types you use and materials you are printing on
<stevessss> basically a workflow to make pro photography at a studio and print or 3d print factory work smoothly to a professional 100% color-managed and accurate level
<sambagirl>  I installed the os via wubi and wondered whether i was losing any performance?
<sambagirl> i am using an asus with 8 gig ram and i am having some problems with input with the keyboard and the external wireless mouse
<stevessss> ubuntu studio has for print-publishing tools that you can install inkscape and gimp right?
<sambagirl> yes ofcourse
<stevessss> it doesnt have anythign that helps you save all your photos in a way that makes sense
<stevessss> and label them all
<stevessss> and then copy them from one application to another like from gimp to darktable to inkscape to scribus
<sambagirl> well if you have a windows app that does what you want you can always run it under wine like i do :D
<stevessss> I'm talking about making a linux app
<stevessss> that does that
<sambagirl> ohh
<sambagirl> i am having problems with the keyboard jumping around and mouse erasing stuff etc
<stevessss> and then publishing youtube videos on how to use it form image capture to printed product
<stevessss> and trying to use it to make ubuntustudio popular
<stevessss> the focus is on photography, design, color management, photo management, and acurate print-proofing, as well as print-on-package simulation
<stevessss> so you can design boxes to put items in for a factory, or preview you image and wording wrapped around a cup for your coffee shop
<stevessss> or preview your familly picture on a stretched canvas wrapped aorund the corners
<sakrecoer_> sambagirl: installing using wubi should not affect performances.
<sakrecoer_> stevessss: yes ubuntustudio has all tools necessary for professional graphic production.
<sakrecoer_> stevessss: check out rapid photo downloader and darktable for photomanagement.
<sambagirl> i am having problems with the keyboard jumping around and mouse erasing stuff etc
<sakrecoer_> sambagirl: does the wireless mouse requires a special driver? look up 'your mouse model name + ubuntu' in websearch to see if someone else has same problem and maybe a fix :)
<sambagirl> ok thanks sakrecoer_
<sakrecoer_> sambagirl: if you have a spare keyboard/mouse set, try see if it works correctly
<sakrecoer_> if they work correctly, we know the system is working but something in it is unhapoy about wireless mouse reciever...
<sakrecoer_> askubuntu is a great ressource for those type of problem.also try #ubuntu if no one here answers you
<sakrecoer_> i have to go, good luck to botj of you sambagirl and stevessss
<sambagirl> i have been chatting in debian as the mouse moved to debian from ubuntustudio
<sambagirl> what is the difference with ubuntu low letency and ubuntu at grub time?
<jelly> lowlatency build flavor is supposed to provide quicker response to any kind of internal or external interrupts, at the expense of reduced total performance
<sambagirl> i see so it's probably recommended to avoid that load option and just go with the normal load.
<jelly> so in theory it helps shave off microseconds of delay here and there
<sambagirl> so if i want the best performance i should select normal and not low letency load
<jelly> try both.
<sambagirl> i have jelly but i dont really notice any difference
<jelly> then it doesn't matter :-)
<jelly> again in theory, lowering the latency helps with real-time applications
<sambagirl> what i will do is get another drive for this laptop and do a normal install for debian 7x and ubuntustudio and ubuntu mate and centos desktop and have some flexability
<sambagirl> jelly so for audio/video streaming low latency would be appropriate
<zequence> sambagirl: linux-lowlatency is preferable for live processing
<jelly> streaming, or playing and mixing and applying effects for audio
<sambagirl> of if i plug in a midi or guitar into a jack or someting
<sambagirl> i see
<zequence> One such example is when playing a software synth controlled by a midi keyboard
<sambagirl> i see
<zequence> Also, live monitoring of whatever goes into the computer
<sambagirl> if i were to go for mate instead of the current default windows management environment would i be creating a problem for myself?
<zequence> linux-lowlatency was added to the Ubuntu repos by us Ubuntu Studio devs to make it possible to work with audio properly, but it can be used for other things too
<sambagirl> ok that is great that is what i should load then
<jelly> choosing a desktop enviroment is rather divorced from choosing which kernel to boot
<sambagirl> see i cant get compiz to work in this i think xfce ubuntustudio default loads?
<zequence> Adding a desktop to an Ubuntu Studio install is possible, but I would prefer to start out with the DE you like, and then add Ubuntu Studio stuff to it
<zequence> A simple command for doing so, would be: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio && sudo usermod -a G audio $USER
<sambagirl> zsequence i did that in the past using tasksel
<zequence> You don't get added to audio group doing that though
<sambagirl> it allows you to choose video and audio, etc environments.
<zequence> But, for the packages, sure. You don't need ubuntustudio-desktop
<sambagirl> zequence i am positive i did that on another laptop that actually is running ubuntu-mate
<zequence> IF you want the menu, you install ubuntustudio-menu
<sambagirl> let me check
<sambagirl> just a sec
<zequence> sambagirl: You don't get added to audio group, unless you do it manually, or if you installed Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> To see which groups you are member of, in a terminal: groups
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i am positive what i am saying is valid let me check brb
<zequence> I'm one of the maintainers of those packages, so I'm pretty sure how they work :)
<zequence> Anyway, got to disappear for a while. Cheers
<sambagirl> i am sure your correct. no argument from me whatsoever. it's just that i do remember that but your right.
<sambagirl> okie dokie thanks
<sambagirl> i decided to just install studio again and then change to mate
<sambagirl> thanks for the advice
<sambagirl> yep through tasksel it allows you to install ubuntu studio environment just checked it
<sambagirl> bbl chao
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-23
<FXpro> whats the open source channel again please?
<sirriffsalot> http://urort.p3.no/#!/Band/Utvei latest song out yesterday made on ubuntustudio, cheers :)
<musicman> Hello
<musicman> Hi Henio
<angretlam> Hello all
<angretlam> Good afternoon.
<krytarik> angretlam: Hello.
<angretlam> How is it going?
<krytarik> angretlam: Do you have a support question?  Otherwise, #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<angretlam> I am just looking to connect with others running the PR/Social Media for UbuntuStudio. I am the new Admin for the facebook group.
<krytarik> Ah, ok.
<krytarik> angretlam: If it's on topic for that stuff, there is #ubuntustudio-devel as well.
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-24
<aloiece> hello I need help creating an aggregate device with 2 echo audiofires
<Mario_> hello
<sirriffsalot> http://urort.p3.no/#!/Band/Utvei latest song published recently :)
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-16
<bikram> 963./*8562
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-17
<studio-user507> krytarik OvenWerks you there?
<studio-user507> Anyone there?
<cfhowlett> always but unlike Ms. Cleo, you have to actually ask your support question if you want anyone to know your issue
<studio-user507> I was talking to those two about helping with the wiki last Friday
<studio-user507> Who is Ms. Cleo
<cfhowlett> focus on your issue
<studio-user507> I'll check back later.
<studio-user468> Does anyone use Keepass2 for RSA key storage ?
<studio-user500> привет всем
<studio-user500> кто подскажет - как в реальном времени можно изменять голос с помощью jack?
<krytarik> !ru | studio-user500
<ubottu> studio-user500: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<studio-user953> hi
<studio-user953> anyone here
<iSky87> HELP I CAN"T HEAR ANYTHING
<iSky87> is anyone here
<iSky87> i need help
<iSky87> please help3
<iSky87> :#
<iSky87> :3
<studio-user643> hello ;)
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-19
<studio-user928> help < l'installation les fichiers ne s'installe pas
<studio-user928> hrlp reste bloqué a ext 2
<studio-user928> help reste bloqué < création syste de fichier ext 2
<studio-user928> help failed to load module
<Mortus> Hello all.
<Mortus> Having some strange menu issues with my fresh install of Ubuntu Studio 16.04 if some one is available to help me track it down.
<Mortus> Okay, had a flash thought to make sure I was actually logged in under the Ubuntu Studio session and not plain XFCE. That does not seem to be the issue.
<Mortus> If anyone comes along that can help me track down why the Ubuntu Studio menus are missing, any help if appreciated.
<krytarik> Mortus: Is it LP bug 1430571 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430571 in MenuLibre "ubuntu studio menu items disappear after adding new launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430571
<Mortus> Could well be, but I am a little confused as to what the fix actually is, if one is yet present.
<Mortus> Ah, okay, found the solution eventually. Alot of voodoo and half explanations to read.
<Mortus> Thanks for the help. Have that sorted out at last. Was wondering why I could not find a bunch of my applications.
<krytarik> You are welcome.
<OvenWerks> krytarik: Thank You
<krytarik> Well, hi OvenWerks. :)
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-20
<studio-user502> any screenshots of 16.10 new xfce theme?
<studio-user502> Just curious, because there do not seem to be any available on the website.
<studio-user502> It would be cool to see what the look/feel is like.
<superman2036> Hi, i would like to know how i can add new applications packages to ubuntu studio as i am new to all of this...
<Layl> hey, I've got a problem with PulseAudio volume not working between 1 and 100% in pavucontrol
<Layl> between that it's fixed at 100%
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-21
<studio-user845> !list
<ubottu> studio-user845: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<egrain> is there some trick to get the creative x-fi midi in/out to work? i have a midi keyboard here i'd like to use, but all aconnect -i gives me client 14: 'Midi Through' [type=kernel], and when i do aseqdump -p 14 nothing happens.
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-22
<studio-user716> irchighway
<imam> hai
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-15
<miscible21> Hi all. I have a technical question that I'm hoping someone can help with...
<miscible21> I installed kxstudio repositories and I had some broken packages. Namely Ardour, Lmms and jack-FFADO. I eventually disabled all kxstudio repositories but I'm still having issues running LMMS and Ardour. they won't open but they have both been completely removed and installed again. Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<krytarik> miscible21: Get any error messages when you run "ardour" from a terminal?
<miscible21> Will try that and get back to you immediately
<miscible21> Realised I unistalled Ardour. tried starting lmms from the terminal and got this error...
<miscible21> VST sync support disabled in your configuration *** Error in `lmms': free(): invalid pointer: 0x00007ffe28293c16 *** Aborted (core dumped)
<krytarik> Please pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy lmms"
<miscible21> https://pastebin.com/YZXinyJh
<krytarik> How about Ardour on both?
<miscible21> https://pastebin.com/tMP3BVa0
<miscible21> Completely removed all Ardour packages and reinstalled them. No luck.
<krytarik> Please pastebin the result of "dpkg -l | grep 'kxstudio'"
<miscible21> https://pastebin.com/3aJfCHbv
<krytarik> Hahaha - have fun! :P
<miscible21> I can't see any ardour packages in the grep list.
<miscible21> I'm a first time Ubuntu studio user. Should I just do a fresh install? I realise my mistake was installing kxstudio meta packages which may have conflicted with Ubuntu studio packages. I really just wanted a select few packages from kxstudio that unbuntu studio does not ship with so if I do a fresh install I would just install those.
<Guest65044> Hi. First time here! I have a small issue with an ubuntustudio installation audio (HDA_Intel). JACK and ALSA seem to work. Applications like Audacity and others work fine, but no browser audio sound. Sound control VU display shows action but sound control icon is on mute, its output device is default and only S/PDIFF port is available. Audio output (speakers) are on analog. Any suggestion?
<akhu> is this a good place to get some help with ubuntustudio audio setup?
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-16
<studio-user786> surprised people still use IRC.  glad to see it still running
<pragomer> actually trying to switch from macbook&logicpro to free software on a linux-laptop. ardour works great. do you have any suggestions for quality natural software instruments / samples for piano and strings?
<OvenWerk1> pragomer: this is probably not the best channel to ask
<pragomer> do you know a good channel or forum where could ask such things?
<OvenWerk1>  try on #ardour but probably not right now as they are mostly UTC and easter
<OvenWerk1> east US
<OvenWerk1> The only two I know are fluid synth (should be a part of ardour as a-fluid synth or linux sampler.
<OvenWerk1> a-fluidsynth plays and sf2 sound fonts you can find. Linux sampler plays gigasampler and SFZ as well
<pragomer> ok.. yesterday I discovered fluidsynth as player of soundfonts sf2.. so it could be the right way searching for good sf2 instruments.
<pragomer> ah yes.. same tought at the same time :-9
<OvenWerk1> probably.
<OvenWerk1> Linux sampler is not available as a package (unless on their own home page) so it needs to be built
<pragomer> a 2nd and perhaps really ubuntustudio question for a linux-audio-newbie (on the non-audio-side I am ubuntuuser since 2007):
<pragomer> in prior versions of ubuntu studio I always had to use the (for me complicated) jack-system, connecting these virtual cables and all stuff like this..
<pragomer> on the newest us 17.10 I could just open ardour, choose alsa as driver and I could play fluid synth and playback my loops, etc...
<pragomer> does this mean jack and jack-driver is obsolete for me
<OvenWerk1> if you are using Ardour 5.* you can use it directly with alsa and no jack
<pragomer> oh perfect... that was the conclusion I was getting to and what I hoped.. this is so much easier just with alsa.. thank god :-)
<OvenWerk1> You can get away without jack and in fact Ardour devs suggest running without jack.
<pragomer> ok thats pretty cool ;-)
<OvenWerk1> :) I use jackd for my system and in fact use it as the device for pulse. But that doesn't mean you have to for sure.
<OvenWerk1> I have a custom startup script for my sessions which most people would find non-trivial.
<OvenWerk1> So if just using alsa works for you great. Do be warned that it is not possible to use two different audio devices such as  a USB mic and system output.
<OvenWerk1> Jack doesn't really like it either but at least it is possible.
<pragomer> ok.. I did not yet try both, playback and recording via my usb-interface focusrite scarlett 18i6
<pragomer> so there could come some surprises
<OvenWerk1> that should be fine, you are using the same interface for both in and out
<pragomer> ah ok..
<OvenWerk1> The problem is people buying those cheap "pro" USB mics
<pragomer> but yesterday I discovered that I could play fluidsynth via my usb-keyboard (evolution mk-something...) but not while I press record.. but this can be a different problem.
<OvenWerk1> that is just routing.
<OvenWerk1> I don't rememeber the answer to that one... I am running a very alpha version of Ardour right now (6.0 alpha) which works different in that exact area.
<OvenWerk1> but do ask in #ardour.
<pragomer> ok.. but thank you very much for your help. very kind. I hope I will get everything I need to work under linux so that this last "bastion" of non-free-software will fall too in the future in m y household ;-)
<OvenWerk1> anyway, I am off to bed. If there are more questions you can leave them and I will answer in the morning :) If you irc is still running
<pragomer> thanks and goodnight (whereever u are). here in germany I just begun my day ;-)
<OvenWerk1> I am the west coast of Canada
<OvenWerk1> Its not real late (1035 pm) but I have to get up early tomorrow
<pragomer> depending on someone's age 1035pm CAN be very late *LOL*
<pragomer> cu
<pragomer> mm. does it have licence-background that linuxsampler isnt part of ubuntu-studio like it is for example in kxstudio: http://i.imgur.com/AguT1Kf.png ?
<studio-user524> hello
<OvenWerk1> pragomer: linuxsampler has licencing that makes hard to package. LS is also harder to use having 16 outputs.
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-17
<march_happy> Hi there! I am trying to install Pantheon in Ubuntu Studio. However after I finished I cannot use my Chinese input method. Fcitx never shows up. Any ideas for debugging?
<march_happy> And do you have a Telegram channel for better communication?
<Lucky-MF> anyone been using tracktion?
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-19
<studio-user619> how can i use an infared sensor/blaster on my fujitsu lifebook t-2400?
<studio-user619> never used ir with computers but im sure its quite useful
<studio-user619> anyone have experience with CIR's?
<studio-user527> rus?
<studio-user045> Are there steps I can take to make studio run faster?
<OvenWerks> faster?
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-20
<Haelpme> Hi
<Haelpme> Does  anyone know why my MIDI controller keyboard would not be recognised by anything?
<Haelpme> Like
<Haelpme> I would assume that |I just plug it in and pulse/jack would see it
<Haelpme> But they do not
<OvenWerks> Haelpme: are you running a2jmidid?
<Haelpme> err, it's a fresh install
<Haelpme> Do I need to start that
<Haelpme> (Sorry total noob)
<OvenWerks> Actually which program are you trying to use with midi
<Haelpme> I've tried several of the default instrument programs that US comes with
<Haelpme> The MIDI monitor program shows no messages
<Haelpme> lsusb shows the keyboard
<OvenWerks> There are two ways of accessing midi, dirrect from alsa and as a aprt of jack
<OvenWerks> if you need to see your jack ports in jack you need to open a terminal and run a2jmidi -e &
<studio-user212> hello
<studio-user212> i am using a hp 2540p laptop with ubuntu studio. is there way to install specific graphic drivers for my computer? i am attempting to power a dual link 2560x1440 display via displayport and suspect having drivers may allow me to use the laptops maximum specs (2560x1600)
<studio-user212> i suspect i will need to use the xrandr utility to create a mode and resolution configuration. anyone have a good link on how to do this? my ubuntu setup is telling me it recognizes the monitor at hdmi2 but the device has no modes
<studio-user212> hi kryt*
<wachin> Do you see how to install proprietary drivers
<wachin> In UbuntuStudio are a tool for do that
<wachin> Do you open this
<wachin> Seethis
<wachin> How do I install additional drivers? - Ask Ubuntu https://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-21
<studio-user096> jk
<pragomer1> can I play gigasamples with calf-fluidsynth?
<ressected> hi is there a studio ppa to just pull the realtime kernel into standard ubuntu?
<ressected> a hard realtime kernel, not soft
<studio-user246> #quit
<skinux> Can anyone tell me why Mousepad is better than gEdit?
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-14
<uzer888> Moin
<pencilandpaper> Hi, is anyone out there?
<pencilandpaper> Hmm, I guess not.  I had a few questions to ask.  I was hoping that someone may be able to help me out.
<pencilandpaper> :(
<JTa> Nope
<Kilde> Can anyone here help me install my vinyl cutter using tuxplot?
<pencilandpaper> Hi there JTa , I think that I may have found the answer man.  But I appreciate your reply. :)
<JTa> you are welcome pencilandpaper...ya I didn't want all your questions to go unanswered! ; )  Tanks
<pencilandpaper> Cool, and yw..thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-15
<Kilde> Help. can anyone help me to set up my vinyl cutter with TexPlot?
<Kilde> TuxPlot*
<kilde__> Help. Does anyone here have  experience setting up a vinyl cutter with TuxPlot?
<Eickmeyer> kilde__: I've seen your request for help on here several times, but have been unable to answer. That said...
<Eickmeyer> This is all I've found, looks like a video released on Saturday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD7OiMeI7qs
<Eickmeyer> So, the fact that you received no answers means there's a good chance nobody here has. Have you checked in #ubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> Nevermind, I see you're in there now.
<kilde__> Eickmeyer: I only asked several times due to my internet connection and my inability to be on here continuously. I will check out the video. Thank you!
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-16
<studio-user128> hello
<andrea_> Hi evryone, I tried to make a VM machine on VirtualBox 6.0 with UbuntuStudio18.04 64Bit,  my MV machine can work only with ONE cpu, when i try to set more cpus VM machine freeze....  I'had wrote on VBox formun and they said thai is an UbStusio issue... Any ideas??
<andrea_> You can read more at: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=91081
<andrea_> Hello??
<andrea_> nobody has seen same issue?
<Eickmeyer> If anybody is wondering, I answered the above question in the forum linked. Basically, it's a known bug in Xorg, and Ubuntu Studio does not support running from a VM.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: Is it a Studio specific thing or xfce? (VMs are not a thing for me)
<OvenWerks> VM = virtual machine?
<Eickmeyer> willcooke said it's a known Xorg bug in a VM.
<Eickmeyer> This was when I was managing the release for 18.10 he pointed this problem out.
<Eickmeyer> He couldn't get Studio 18.10 to work in a VM either without signing it out and signing it back in.
<Eickmeyer> (i.e. systemctl restart lightdm)
<OvenWerks> Ah, xorg then.
<mrz80> I'm getting really frustrated here at the lack of an inexpensive solution to getting multichannel audio into ubuntustudio. Good ADCs and opamps aren't terribly expensive, and with everyone and their maiden aunt making music in their home offices and back porches there HAS to be a larger market for a really AFFORDABLE (for cheap definitions of "AFFORDABLE" based on my Scottish heritage :) ) 8- , 12- or 16- channel USB audio gizmo.  *sigh*
<mrz80> Best solution I've found so far is hanging around eBay watching for older Behringer or Presonus or similar units.
<mrz80> My bare minimum requirement seems to be 8 inputs, with at least 12 preferred. I'm trying to multirack special music and concerts at our church, 'cause just skimming a WAV of the stereo house mix is not working out real well for some things.
<Eickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-17
<OvenWerks> mistaken ideas...
<Jessedavid4> Hey is there a way to reset Studio controls? I tried to change some settings and seemed to lost audio.
<OvenWerks> I think that feedback bit 0 needs to be set up to 5.12 (strip buttons) 6 will be separate (bit 13)
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: which settings did you change?
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: and lost audio from which application?
<Jessedavid4> Well, lost audio from everything.
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: start by choosing Stop Jack
<Jessedavid4> I tried to change the Sample rate from 48 to 192. Honestly I thought my mobo has 192 support, but could be wrong. Anyways, I changed it back to 48 and have no audio anymore.
<OvenWerks> why would anyone want 192? Pet bats?
<Jessedavid4> Lol. Wanted to see if I noticed a difference in my music.
<Jessedavid4> Like spotify's "high quality" streaming.
<OvenWerks> anything higher than 48K will tend to introduce distortion in  the sound
<OvenWerks> and noise
<OvenWerks> anyway try stop jack in -controls and see if you have audio again
<Jessedavid4> Yeah, but if the support is there. Ideally it should be better, no?
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> its called advertizing hype
<Jessedavid4> Ooh? So where does 192 matter then? And it seems to have not fixed it.
<OvenWerks> A good video on the subject: https://www.xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml
<Jessedavid4> Oh wait, lol. It works on that link.
<OvenWerks> he uses real analog scopes and signals.
<OvenWerks> so desktop audio now works
<Jessedavid4> Huh. That was weird. But it works again.
<Jessedavid4> Yeah I thought I tried stop Jack to and then start/restart jack.
<Jessedavid4> You know, come to think of it. I tried to use Spotify each time I tried to stop or reset. And I had to completely close it down for it to fix it.
<Jessedavid4> This video actually looks super good. (picture wise)
<OvenWerks> Monty is a codec designer for both audio and video
<Jessedavid4> Honestly, if he wanted to. He could put youtube out of business lol
<Jessedavid4> This is 720p on my 1080p monitor. I mean this is really really good.
<paul_k_0123> I am using 16.04.5 and want to upgrade to the latest LTS (18.10.x). It looks like I have package problems that are hard to trace. Do logs exist?
<paul_k_0123> I have had aptd crash on me numerous times for reasons that seem related to this, but, again, information is not in the usual places (like /var/log)
<paul_k_0123> Output from an upgrading effort is at: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M3GwSdzjXW/
<JEV_> Hi, i've been using this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<JEV_> I followed all the steps and guitarix is able to read my guitar input
<JEV_> but the only thing left is my laptop doesn't produce any sound
<JEV_> i'm currently using usb guitar cable as an input
<Eickmeyer> JEV_: 16.04, 18.04, or 18.10?
<JEV_> 18.10
<Eickmeyer> Then ignore that Wiki article.
<Eickmeyer> Use Ubuntu Studio Controls to start Jack, then any USB audio device should be automatically detected.
<Eickmeyer> It's exponentially easier.
<Eickmeyer> We have a lot of work to do on documentation, and that entire article can easily be replaced with a new article about Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<JEV_> ah i see
<JEV_> let me try it first
<Eickmeyer> Use patchage to connect your guitar to guitarix, and then the output from guitarix to your laptop speakers.
<JEV_> in Ubuntu Studio Controls, should i change anything?
<Eickmeyer> Only if you want to change the master audio device or some other stuff to lower the latency. Buffers and periods per buffer can be explained best here: https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/list_of_jack_frame_period_settings_ideal_for_usb_interface
<Eickmeyer> You're going to want 3 periods.
<Eickmeyer> For Guitarix, read the very bottom paragraph, it's important.
<JEV_> and about the patchage...
<Eickmeyer> It's an app installed by default. It's buggy, so we're working on packaging a replacement.
<Eickmeyer> Development on it has ceased.
<JEV_> are guitarix output and my laptop speakers named PulseAudio JACK Source and system respectively?
<Eickmeyer> No. Your laptop speakers are most likely system, and your USB-1/4" input likely has its own label.
<Eickmeyer> PulseAudio Jack Source sends audio internally to PulseAudio, for non-JACK aware apps.
<JEV_> in patchage, there re only gx_head_amp, gx_head_fx, system (Both capture and playback) and 2 Midi Trough
<JEV_> I re-open everything and there are no more PulseAudio Jack Source nd Sink
<JEV_> I'm new to linux... everything seems really hard
<Eickmeyer> Don't worry about PulseAudio, you don't need it for guitarix.
<Eickmeyer> gx_* is guitarix. system capture is your input, system playback is your output.
<JEV_> yes, system playback_1 for the system playback
<Eickmeyer> I have never used Guitarix myself, mut I can only imagine you'd connect your input to your fx and fx to your amp and then amp to system, but that's just based on my live audio engineering background.
<JEV_> in my patchage from system -> amp -> fx -> system
<JEV_> what are those 2 Midi Through blocks use for?
<Eickmeyer> Those would be for MIDI controllers or keyboards or the like.
<Eickmeyer> Safe to ignore.
<JEV_> because 2 of them aren't connected to everything
<JEV_> oh i see
<Eickmeyer> You mentioned that your guitar is connected via USB?
<JEV_> yes, usb cable... but the block is not exist since i open guitarix
<Eickmeyer> Unplug your USB cable and plug it back in. It should show up in Patchage.
<Eickmeyer> Of course, that's assuming you started Jack using Ubuntu Studio Controls and not elsewhere.
<Eickmeyer> BTW, Guitarix needs to be started -after- starting Jack.
<Jessedavid4> I read some documentation saying that using an AUX cable tends to work better than most anything for Guitarix.
<Jessedavid4> Recommended to use a 3.5mm over a USB. Though you should still see the same results irregardless.
<JEV_> I restart everything, unplug the usb
<JEV_> how can I show you my patchage screenshot?
<JEV_> there are another stange blocks appear
<Eickmeyer> Well, you could always screencap it and send it to imgur, but I honestly need to be heading to bed, it's getting late here.
<JEV_> okay, thank you. I'll figure it myself
<Eickmeyer> Best thing I can tell you is to not be afraid to experiment.
<Eickmeyer> I hope I've at least pointed you in the right direction.
<JEV_> I think i just need a little more step, thanks for guiding me
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<JEV_> if you're not sleeping yet... it's working!!
<dave_> Hi - quick question I hope. I installed 14.04 and have upgraded to 16.04. I want themes but can't find out how to dertermine what my environment is - Gnome or Unity? Which environment if 16.04 please?
<dave_> *is 16.04?
<dave_> That's 32 bit btw
<OvenWerks> If you have ubuntustudio it is xfce
<OvenWerks> So neither gnome or unity
<dave_> That works - thanks so much!
<OvenWerks> no problem
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-18
<cicada> Hello, I just installed UbuntuStudio on a new to me laptop that had Windows 10 on it. I left 200GB for the windows partition. Ubuntu boots up fine, but when I try to boot Windows, the screen goes black. It does make the sound as if it is going to the login screen, but the screen is black so I can't login or do anything.
<cicada> Any ideas what is wrong or where I can look to find advice on how to fix the problem?
<Eickmeyer> cicada: You'll have to check in #ubuntu for this one, it could be a number of things.
<cicada> ok. Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-19
<mtf8> hi
<mtf8> does Ubuntu Studio Controls use cpufrequtils?
<mtf8> cuz I had that service configured and running before USC came into the world via the 18.10 upgrade
<Jessedavid4> Hey if anyone can assist me. I seem to have run into an issue when downloading. After downloading Unetbootin, I try to open it an it keeps asking me to choose an application to open with... I don't understand why. But It's not a zip and I have no idea how to open it otherwise.
<OvenWerk1> mtf8: yes, but -controls does not use it as meant to be used... because it doesn't work.
<OvenWerk1> mtf8: also, if using -controls, please get the update from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<OvenWerk1> As that fixes an issue with the CPU governor
<studio-user181> hi
<studio-user832> hello
<studio-user832> testing
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-20
<studio-user888> I downloaded ubuntu studio but I dont see it in the program list
<studio-user888> I restarted twice
<studio-user888> im on linux mint
<OvenWerks> Um, not sure what you expect. Which Program list" are you talking about?
<OvenWerks> normally you would download the ISO which is an install image to install ubuntustudio on a disk partition so you can boot into Studio
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio is a group of applications along with the xfce desktop environment
<OvenWerks> So Studio should install much like you installed mint
 * OvenWerks wanders off to bed
<studio-user888> I had downloaded it through the software manager and it says it worked but I can
<studio-user888> t find it anywhere
<studio-user107> hi
<SlidingHorn> studio-user107: Hi :)  Need assistance with something?
<studio-user107> Yes Tanks
<studio-user107> Could you help me restore my ubuntu studio desktop? I do not fully load the desktop, I have to launch the applications using alt + f3 and the windows come out half screen without option to maximize
<SlidingHorn> studio-user107: what version of ubuntu studio are you using?
<studio-user107> 18.4
<SlidingHorn> studio-user107: This was working just fine previously?
<studio-user107> yes, but my hard is full, but i already erase files and i have space
<studio-user107> Any suggestions?
<studio-user433> (Y)
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-13
<jukebohi> Hello and big thanks for the awesome US distribution and packaging. Have a question: How do I turn off and on the monitoring to main out in Ardour?
<OvenWerks> It depends on how you are doing your minotring. Are you using the monitor section in Ardour?
<jukebohi> When I first started Ardour it asked if I have external monitoring solution or monitor from Ardour and I chose the monitoring in Ardour, but I need to turn it off and on
<OvenWerks> The monitor section has a mute and a dim button
<jukebohi> Ok. Thanks OvenWerks. I'll check now
<OvenWerks> In the mixer window it may be hidden, but the master strip has a button to show it close to the mute button.
<OvenWerks> it is labeled with an "O" (???)
<OvenWerks> or "Mon" if the strip is wider
<OvenWerks> jukebohi: I would suggest that having Ardour do the monitoring is not the best way of doing things if it can be avoided.
<OvenWerks> Most audio devices made for recording allow mixing the input with the computer output for "zero latency" record monitoring
<jukebohi> I found the mute/unmute in the mixer view, but not the other
<jukebohi> OvenWerks: this is just for amateur stuff, no pro thing or anything even close
<OvenWerks> Getting low latency for through the computer monitoring means the cpu will run harder and the possibility of getting xruns (which show up as pops and clicks).
<OvenWerks> you may have to enable the monitor section.
<OvenWerks> session->properties->monitoring
<OvenWerks> there is a check box there.
<OvenWerks> (hmm, this has changed in version 6)
<OvenWerks> (don't worry about version 6 though it is a long way from ready)
<jukebohi> I enabled it, but I don't see anything different in the Editor view. Anyways, the mute button in the mixer view does what I need, thanks for your help OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> your welcome.
<indianfluteguy[m> > Launchpad bug 1787857 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB mouse cursor lags after random time of correct behaviour" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<indianfluteguy[m> I too had this bug. Strange, I thought the USB port was the problem. Its fixed as soon as the mouse was changed to another port.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787857 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB mouse cursor lags after random time of correct behaviour" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787857
<Eickmeyer[m]> indianfluteguy: We got the email with the comment on the bug report, no need to mention it here.
<Eickmeyer[m]> indianfluteguy: There is nothing we can do about it. It's a known bug that needs to be worked on by another team.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-14
<tba> Hi all, just a quick comment, that after the last kernel update my usb sound card stopped working. Details to the problem can be found here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1201968/ubuntu-studio-19-10-usb-sound-card-not-working-anymore-appears-in-proc-asound/
<tba> I "fixed" it by reverting to 5.3.0-24. If you need more information, I'm happy to provide it.
<Eickmeyer[m]> tba: Kernel issues are beyond our control. Report a bug by typing "ubuntu-bug linux" and report the issue there.
<Eickmeyer[m]> (in a terminal)
<tba> Eickmeyer[m]: I thought so and will report it directly. Cheers.
<Barry[m]> hello room
<Barry[m]> I'm coming with some questions regarding Qt icon and theme inheritance
<Barry[m]> relating to the DESKTOP_SESSION variable
<Eickmeyer[m]> Barry: Yes, per our discussion, it does not affect any downstream progams. And as I stated, it does not affect the XDG variable that is set by the desktop environment, which applications look for. They couldn't care less about DESKTOP_SESSION.
<Barry[m]> If memory serves, I had issues with `albert` (launcher)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Barry: Additionally, if you're having issues with QT applications, we've solved that in 19.10 via a method that cannot be backported to 18.04.
<Barry[m]> only had issues with icon packs
<Eickmeyer[m]> Again, it was solved by introducing qt5ct, so all Qt applications use settings from qt5ct.
<Barry[m]> not severe, either... just conflicting icon themes btw qt/gnome guis
<Eickmeyer[m]> GTK should be using either their own icons or inheriting from whatever is set by the desktop environment. If it looks weird, contact the devloper of the application and tell them to pull the icon variable correctly per XDG standards.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-15
<wing>  hello,i want to ask one question that what does it mean between live and not-live in the iso for ubuntu system?
<wing> I am now trying ubuntu-server-19
<wing> anyone?
<OerHeks> live server can be handy to fix things, server and mini iso have no live mode
<OerHeks> this is fixed recently for such occaisions
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-live-server.html
<wing> oh,thank you very much
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-16
<Gioo8> salve a tutti
<Gioo8> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<drmacro1> I think I remember a school somewhere in Europe that used Linux/Ardour/etc. for the recording curriculum. Anyone know what I'm talking about...or is just my old addled brain playing tricks on me? :)
<drmacro1> Has anyone had issues with 19.10 or 19.04 UBS and the nvidia video drivers? I have two System76 laptops that don't seem too happy. The one on 19.10 seems to loose it's knowledge of the external video ports and the 19.04, as of apt update/upgrade a week ago, spews to the log at shutdown (no apparent issues during runtime though and no spew with generic kernel)
<OvenWerks> Gioo8: This chanel is english
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: There is at least one school that does that
<drmacro1> OvenWerks: hi!
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: you might try asking about schooling with Ardour on #lau or #lad
<drmacro1> OvenWerks: actually doing that as we speak. ;-)
<OvenWerks> my son's computer has a nvidia card with Studio 19.10
<OvenWerks> I am not aware of any trouble but have not done an update in the past two weeks
<OvenWerks> it is a "snow day" here and so he is not awake yet 7:55 local time)
<OvenWerks> so I can't play with that
<drmacro1> The 19.10 laptop is back at System76, they think it might be a hardware issue...I'm dubious, since it was working just fine before an update.
<drmacro1> The 19.04 laptop spews a huge long list of "BUG: scheduling while atomic: xfce4-notifyd/1760/0x00000002" with a lot of register stuff when I shutdown...
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: well, power was off for just a bit last night and my work computer no longer boots :P
<drmacro1> BUt, not if boot the generic kernel, only low-latency
<drmacro1> Hate wen that happens...:-(
<drmacro1> That the fail after power outage...
<OvenWerks> interesting, there have been other reports that the latest kernel has caused trouble from others
<OvenWerks> I had none here... but I am running 18.04
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: have you tried installing liquorix?
<OvenWerks> I am not sugesting to use that instead.... not supported here
<OvenWerks> but for testing.
<OvenWerks> it is also lowlatency
<drmacro1> yeah, I was thinking avlinux as well. I've never actually tried liqourix.
<Eickmeyer[m]> drmacro1: liquorix is a kernel config, not a whole OS like avlinux.
<drmacro1> I'll take a look at liquorix. I stopped looking at avlinux when he decided to stop updating it a few years back, but, he seems to have got a second wind.
<OvenWerks> avlinux is pretty much an appliance. install and use as is, not really ment to be used for all around computing (though that does work too)
<OvenWerks> liquorix is just a drop in kernel. I have tried it here and had no problems, but it is not my default kernel.
<drmacro1> Yeah, when I avlinux, it was the only thing that was really plug-n-play with the three AF12's I had...it was a while back.;-)
<drmacro1> So, if I understand the liqourix web page, I do tha apt repository add for the prereq's, and the apt install the image and headers. can I just do that n a machine and switch kernels at boot?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> but you have to boot from the sub menu... so arrow down two for that
<drmacro1> I always set up so the boot menu appears, so I should be ok to just scroll down.
<drmacro1> Wow...Ardour forum just told me I've been a member there for 11 years...I must be getting old. 8-)
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: I might be looking for the old avlinux that worked with the af12
<OvenWerks> I want to know if I have a hw or sw problem. So far I have had no luck with more than one FW card.
<drmacro1> Hmm...I'll look around. But, might try the latest, maybe it still works.:)
<OvenWerks> I wouldn't know... I would prefer something that at least has worked for someone else
<drmacro1> I'll have a look...but, it was so long ago, I don't even have the PC that I ran it on. :-/
<drmacro1> I'm off to boot liquorix. I'll pop back in later after lunch and snow cleanup. :-D
<OvenWerks> k
<drmacro> OvenWerks: No error spews when I shutdown using liquorix or in the dmesg log when I boot. Maybe something in the UBS particular low-latency kernel?
<Eickmeyer[m]> drmacro: The lowlatency kernel is only a few flags different from the default Ubuntu kernel. We know it has compatibility issues with virtual machines. Do know that the lowlatency kernel is beyond our control, that's handled by the #ubuntu-kernel team.
<drmacro> Eickmeyer[m]: :)I understand it is a flag difference and the ubuntustudio team is not the kernel team. I was simply reporting to OvenWerks, because he had asked if I tried it.
<Eickmeyer[m]> drmacro: If you wouldn't mind, please open a terminal and type "ubuntu-bug linux" to file a bug report. I'm seeing a few more issues come up with the lowlatency kernel than I'm comfortable with in the last few releases, so I need bug reports to bring it to the kernel team's attention.
<drmacro> Eickmeyer[m]: sure, no problem.
<zmagii> do any of you use vim?
<zmagii> i have an issue with a plugin that could potentially have to do with ubuntu studio itself
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: The vim in Ubuntu Studio is identical to the vim in Ubuntu, since Ubuntu Studio is actually just Ubuntu with different defaults.
<Eickmeyer[m]> We don't configure vim any different.
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: hmm okay thanks
<zmagii> i wonder then what i did differently
<zmagii> maybe skipped a step when i set up my dev environment
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Wouldn't know, I don't use vim.
<OvenWerks> zmagii: where and how have you used vim before
<zmagii> in normal ubuntu
<OvenWerks> Is the VIM you use a terminal version or a GUI version?
<zmagii> sitting in my chair :P
<zmagii> terminal
<OvenWerks> :)
<zmagii> my issue is with python
<OvenWerks> So the only difference would be the terminal which is the xfce4-terminal version
<OvenWerks> that would be different
<zmagii> vim --version returns -python and -python3 meaning it doesn't have python support
<OvenWerks> Studio does have a fair amount of python 2
<zmagii> and hence my jedi-vim plugin doesn't work
<OvenWerks> but I think python is now a link to python3
<OvenWerks> nope...
<OvenWerks> here I have: $ python --version
<OvenWerks> Python 2.7.17
<OvenWerks> Oh but this is 18.04... I thought this machine was 19.10, guess not.
<zmagii> i am on 19
<zmagii> python=pytho3 here
<OvenWerks> I would think that is the same as ubuntu vanilla
<OvenWerks> zmagii: the vim we ship is vim tiny have you installed the normal vim? (or does that matter?)
<zmagii> yes i have installed the "huge" vim
<OvenWerks> there is a vim-python
<OvenWerks> looks like we don't have that vim-nox
<OvenWerks> vim-nox does have the python depends, maybe try installing that?
<OvenWerks> vim-nox also provides vim-python
<OvenWerks> zmagii: beyond that, I just don't know.
<tomreyn> on 18.04.3 amd64, "/usr/bin/vim.basic --version" tells me it's linked against python 3.6
 * OvenWerks is out for a bit
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-18
<ShortAce> hey guys, is anyone using a firewire audio interface on ubuntu studio here? I have the Edirol FA-101: Should there be a folder called /dev/fw* ? My FireWire is connected but there is not such a folder
<Eickmeyer[m]> ShortAce: The Linux kernel has been having regressions in ALSA with FireWire audio devices to the point where, for 20.04 LTS, we're considering dropping support since those devices tend to be very old, which explains why the code in ALSA/the kernel isn't being updated.
<Eickmeyer[m]> PCI and USB is the way to go anymore.
<ShortAce> Yes but I read it should be supported via ffado
<Eickmeyer[m]> ShortAce: In order to do that, ALSA Firewire has to be blacklisted first. I'm not sure how to do that.
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks:
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: You around? You might have more familiarity than me on this one.
<Eickmeyer[m]> ShortAce: Look here for ffado related stuff. http://ffado.org/
<Eickmeyer[m]> ShortAce: The last documented instance of FFADO working with that device was in 2013. It's now 7 years later, so it may have been lost to bitrot.
<ShortAce> Well okay, thanks!
<Eickmeyer[m]> ShortAce: I realie the monetary investment in FireWire devices was huge at the time, but I'd consider updating to more current hardware.
<Eickmeyer[m]> More current audio interfaces tend to be a much lower investment than the FireWire interfaqces of yore.
<ShortAce> I'll give blacklisting a trie
<ShortAce> try*
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: I have not had any luck getting a fw device to show up.
<OvenWerks>  The old ffado stack is not compiled into the kernel by default and so merely blacklisting new modules will not work. I am looking for an old iso for either us or avlinux known to work with this device and see if I can trace from that end... or at least make sure my hw is all ok.
 * OvenWerks needs a power supply first of course
<OvenWerks> I may even try an old P4 mb with pci fw card.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: basically either the fw device just works as an ALSA device or not at all... it depends on the device and fw interface I guess. Mine doesn't work any which way so far.
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: Yeah, my advice has been to get a new interface as even FFADO's compatibility page is unclear since it's 7 years since that page was even updated.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'm wondering if we should drop the FFADO stack altogether.
<OvenWerks> For those who it works for, it should be left in... but controls should probably not allow the FW backend
<Eickmeyer[m]> Agreed. Official support from our end is an issue though.
<OvenWerks> For those who it works for, it should be left in... but controls should probably not allow the FW backend
<OvenWerks> (at least until I can get it working)
<Eickmeyer[m]> OK
<Eickmeyer[m]> Do you have your new PS yet?
<OvenWerks> So basically if a user has a devic ethat shows up as an alsa device, there is no problem but if it needs to use ffado we can't help at this time.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok, I'll see if we can do something.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ffado
<OvenWerks> it has been shipped but is supposed to take 10 days.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok.
<OvenWerks> it has left Ontario
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ffado is reply FFADO is a firewire driver for certain Firewire audio interfaces. It is incompabible with the Linux kernel included in Ubuntu at this time.
<OvenWerks> I am working on the bug I told you about... when I have confirmed it works here, I will paste the new autojack file and you can push it.
<OvenWerks> Then I will remove FW from the glade file (or you can) and that can be pushed
<Eickmeyer[m]> Go ahead and paste it in -devel (as we should be talking in there right now)
<OvenWerks> we should make a bug for fw not working.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-19
<zmagii> how do you remove the vim that comes with ubuntu studio?
<zmagii> i am trying to reinstall it to get the jedi-vim plugin to work
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Stop seeing Ubuntu Studio as a separate distribution from Ubuntu, because it isn't. It's simply a different default configuration. You would remove it the same way you remove it in Ubuntu or Debian.
